# Seiko Arnie-reissue SNJ025P1 (Black) / SNJ027P1 (Pepsi)



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I have been waiting for this for a while. What are your thoughts, I thought this would be a bigger deal on the forums.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

While they're calling the module "new", it seems like it's missing countdown timer(s), which in this day and age is a major omission. The display seems to be too small to hold much of a functional practicality. Other than that, I like the exaggerated, kids' action watch look of it to the point that I just might get one, usefulness be damned!


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

I honestly think they look pretty cool. The larger pushers don't bug me at all, especially if they're screw-down crowns. My only criticism is that the Padi's dial looks very busy with all the text. I'm trying to decide whether to grab one of these or a SBBN033 for my watch purchase of the year.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

I like them! Thinking of getting one.
Will wait for better photos.









Photo source:TimeZone : Seiko » The new "Arnie" SNJ025


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> While they're calling the module "new", it seems like it's missing countdown timer(s), which in this day and age is a major omission. The display seems to be too small to hold much of a functional practicality. Other than that, I like the exaggerated, kids' action watch look of it to the point that I just might get one, usefulness be damned!


The feature set does seem kind of light.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I know this is beating a dead horse, but I really wish it came without the Prospex X to stay closer looking to the original. Also that PADI text is too bold and overwhelming.

I kinda like the big pushers.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Like generally but wish they: 
Offered an orange variant
Made the pushers smaller


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Will be interesting to find out what the actual dimensions are. Hopefully it's not a dinner plate.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

roverguy78 said:


> Will be interesting to find out what the actual dimensions are. Hopefully it's not a dinner plate.


Same I had a sun021 and loved the look but just got tired of the size.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Model: SNJ025P1 (Black) / SNJ027P1 (Pepsi)
Case Material: Stainless steel case and plastic outer protector
Movement: H851 (solar Duo-Display)
Crystal: Hardlex crystal 
Bezel: Unidirectional
Water resistance: 200m
Diameter: 47.8mm
Functions: Chronograph (100 minutes 1/100th increments), Alarm, Dual Time, Calendar
Price: AU$799


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

jatherly said:


> Model: SNJ025P1 (Black) / SNJ027P1 (Pepsi)
> Case Material: Stainless steel case and plastic outer protector
> Movement: H851 (solar Duo-Display)
> Crystal: Hardlex crystal
> ...


I was really looking forward to these, but that 100-minute chrono may not be enough to get me to bite.

I do like the look though for sure!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I want one too! Though it is apparently an export model


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

jatherly said:


> Price: AU$799


WTF Seiko. Being solar, I was expecting the price be closer to $400 USD.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

appleb said:


> WTF Seiko. Being solar, I was expecting the price be closer to $400 USD.


$799.00 AU is about $565.00 in U.S. dollars....and that's retail.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm excited about this release. Not much info out there on it yet. 

I think I want a PADI variant!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, this is very good looking indeed! I am quite interested now in the pepsi variant.

I wonder if it has light though?


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

I want one. I had an original Arnie and it was the first watch I sold here - I had no idea what I had at the time. So this might make me feel a little better


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

scubus said:


> I want one. I had an original Arnie and it was the first watch I sold here - I had no idea what I had at the time. So this might make me feel a little better


I just caught onto these a few months ago, have a 5009 and 500a, and they wear great, just love how it fits, never thought it was going to such a great addition to the collection. I sent them both for service, so I'm missing them.... Come back to my soon!!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AirWatch said:


> While they're calling the module "new", it seems like it's missing countdown timer(s), which in this day and age is a major omission. The display seems to be too small to hold much of a functional practicality. Other than that, I like the exaggerated, kids' action watch look of it to the point that I just might get one, usefulness be damned!


They remind me of the Casio AQS8XX series with the tiny lcd. Does the Seiko even have an led back light for it? AW, you said this watch is missing a CDT, that is a big no go then and it reduces the functionality considerably.


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

I love an ano-digi; tissot t-touch has been my go-to watch before falling in love with Seiko Divers. But yes, it would need a Count Down Timer. I am sad about this because this watch has a lot going for it in the style department. Nice blend of SKX007 and tuna can, then throw in the digital functionality. But the count down timer is a must have, especially if you could run it on repeat for interval work outs. Oh well, I guess I'll keep saving for my next automatic and continue to use my cell phone for CDT.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Photo from timeandtidewatches.com. I love the new flat vent rubber accompanying the Arnie reissue. 

in the metal between 0.25 and 0.51.


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

tight pic. *Interested!


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

JMSP1992 said:


> View attachment 14002823
> 
> 
> Photo from timeandtidewatches.com. I love the new flat vent rubber accompanying the Arnie reissue.


Oh My God that is gorgeous. Definitely picking that one up.

Any info on when these would be released?


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

tekmonkey said:


> Oh My God that is gorgeous. Definitely picking that one up.
> 
> Any info on when these would be released?


September

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselworld-prospex-ani-digi-monsters-and-shrouded-divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought there was a third option too in the original leak?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

G1Ninja said:


> I thought there was a third option too in the original leak?


Yep, SNJ028P1 PVD and gold accents.

https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Did they really need to push it to 48mm? 

The original was already relatively big.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> I like the exaggerated, *kids' action watch* look of it to the point that I just might get one, usefulness be damned!


oh, dammit... is that why i think it's so cool?


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Hale color said:


> Like generally but wish they:
> Offered an orange variant
> Made the pushers smaller


I agree 100%........thanks photoshop..;-)


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

cuthbert said:


> Did they really need to push it to 48mm?
> 
> The original was already relatively big.


And look at the lugs. This thing is going to be MASSIVE. 52mm lug to lug?


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> Yep, SNJ028P1 PVD and gold accents.
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com


Sorry Charlie, I don't think so. :think: SNJ028P1 is not real.
That link leads to a real dodgy image. 
I'll follow what Seiko says they are releasing and that is only two 'Arnie' reissue variants: SNJ025P1 (Black) / SNP027P1 (Pepsi).

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=23


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Is Seiko keeping this release quiet because it would overshadow the $6,000 Prospex Spring Drive models????


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

NOMADARTIST said:


> Sorry Charlie, I don't think so. :think: SNJ028P1 is not real.
> That link leads to a real dodgy image.
> I'll follow what Seiko says they are releasing and that is only two 'Arnie' reissue variants: SNJ025P1 (Black) / SNP027P1 (Pepsi).
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=23


There's some attempt at a joke all over the image, but the image is real. Posted here:
https://insta-stalker.com/post/BvY3v_wHGbG/
Whoever Davide is, he doesn't usually get it wrong.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> Yep, SNJ028P1 PVD and gold accents.
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com


Thanks. It's going to be normal for me. I don't need the gold.



cuthbert said:


> Did they really need to push it to 48mm?
> 
> The original was already relatively big.


In that video the watch doesn't look oversized. And the guy has a suit on too.


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> There's some attempt at a joke all over the image, but the image is real. Posted here:
> https://insta-stalker.com/post/BvY3v_wHGbG/
> Whoever Davide is, he doesn't usually get it wrong.


Like I said before, that image looks dodgy as anything, this is not a joke. The image is not real, strap does not touch wrist at bottom, pushers, crown and bezel look color altered in Photoshop. The alarm time is exactly the same as the time on the images Seiko has issued. Girl and text added all about show that the image has been edited. 
Seiko has issued their releases this year at Basel world. If Seiko were to release a Special/Limited Edition 'Arnie' I am sure they would have shown it off at Basel world. Unless Davide is a top level Seiko insider who has special unreleased info that the rest of the world does not know about, I highly doubt this is true. If it was true why would he only post it on insta-stalker.com and not elsewhere? If you look at Davide's original post on insta-stalker.com he himself is not even sure, as he has put a question mark on the title of the post: "Black and gold(?) Arnie"


----------



## Saikhoe (Jan 2, 2019)

How do most people feel about a solar powered dive watch. I mean doesn't that go against the "tradition"?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow that is truly hidious. Just no the pushers or the busy dial. I have two original "arnie's" and was really hoping to like these.


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Saikhoe said:


> How do most people feel about a solar powered dive watch. I mean doesn't that go against the "tradition"?


Of course it goes against the tradition but Solar is what the Seiko engineers are putting in their watches that have digital displays these days.
With a large collection, I am always afraid of Solars that sit unworn for long periods of time in a box, will the movement get stale after 20 years? 
I have a few quartz Arnie's in my collection and if I replace the battery after years of non-use they just start right back up, they are also increasing in value. The new 'Solar' reissue, although tempting, will not be added to my collection as IMHO it will never increase in value. I have not seen the caseback of the new Arnie reissue yet, but if it says "Movt. Japan", "Cased China", that would be a big let down for me. There is nothing like the original. It's almost like comparing a vintage sports car to a new reissue sports car. I'd prefer a 1969 Chevy Camaro over a 2019 Camaro any day of the week. It's easy to guess which one is worth more over time.


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Classic Arnie forever......|>


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

NOMADARTIST said:


> Like I said before, that image looks dodgy as anything, this is not a joke. The image is not real, strap does not touch wrist at bottom, pushers, crown and bezel look color altered in Photoshop. The alarm time is exactly the same as the time on the images Seiko has issued. Girl and text added all about show that the image has been edited.
> Seiko has issued their releases this year at Basel world. If Seiko were to release a Special/Limited Edition 'Arnie' I am sure they would have shown it off at Basel world. Unless Davide is a top level Seiko insider who has special unreleased info that the rest of the world does not know about, I highly doubt this is true. If it was true why would he only post it on insta-stalker.com and not elsewhere? If you look at Davide's original post on insta-stalker.com he himself is not even sure, as he has put a question mark on the title of the post: "Black and gold(?) Arnie"


The SNJ028P1 PVD was the third model in the original leak; he's put 'gold(?)' because he's not sure it's gold - looks rose gold to me. But, you know, hang on and we'll see.


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> The SNJ028P1 PVD was the third model in the original leak; he's put 'gold(?)' because he's not sure it's gold - looks rose gold to me. But, you know, hang on and we'll see.


Leaks are only speculative. The guessing is over. Seiko has made their official release. 
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-...get/page_no=23


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

]


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are some other fantasy 'Arnie' reissues that Seiko could have made that may have been popular.

'Solar Golden Arnie'








'Solar Darth Arnie'








'Solar Orange Arnie'








'Solar Sea Arnie'


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

NOMADARTIST said:


> Leaks are only speculative. The guessing is over. Seiko has made their official release.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-...get/page_no=23


Aaaaand here's the third arnie:

https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16556/seiko-prospex-padi-solar-hybrid-black-snj028p1


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> Aaaaand here's the third arnie:
> 
> https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16556/seiko-prospex-padi-solar-hybrid-black-snj028p1


Ha...go ahead and buy it, I dare you.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

NOMADARTIST said:


> Ha...go ahead and buy it, I dare you.


I must remember to send you a link when Olfert attach a picture to their listing. Have a nice day now.


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Please do, if it is real I'll buy you a beer, and if not you owe me two....


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

NOMADARTIST said:


> I agree 100%........thanks photoshop..;-)


I'd preorder one today if they came in orange! Hopefully someone at Seiko is paying attention

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is one of those, "It's so ugly it's AWESOME" situations like the Monster.

Depending on the street price, I may have to jump in, even if the module feature set is lacking. The dual time is nice though. I could see using it to travel.

I really want an all black version.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I’ll totally get one. “If it bleeds, we can kill it!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been neglecting my job because of this watch/post. "You son of a ......"


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Man, I sure dont need another watch like this but sure gonna get one...

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Wanted this one so badly, but my wrists just can’t handle that size unless it has a deceptively short lug to lug. 

Dang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think Sully wants one. Watch wrist side did the deed too LOL.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T111RDY (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG I so want them to make the orange one!


----------



## KalashniKEV (Apr 25, 2010)

I had such a funny reaction to this. 

At first I was like YES! YES! YES!

Then looking at the dial, my hope was that they would use the Solar Tuna case size... and I noticed the shroud thickness and said, nope, gonna be bigger... then I was like HOLY CRAP... WHY IS IT SURROUNDED BY CROWNS?? 

The size is a design minus, but understandable. 3 crowns is just stupidity.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

KalashniKEV said:


> I had such a funny reaction to this.
> 
> At first I was like YES! YES! YES!
> 
> ...


I am still like YES! YES! YES! YOU CAN WEAR THE SAME WATCH ARNOLD WORE in PREDATOR!!! I am throwing my Sub and Explorer II in the garbage and never taking off this watch when I get it. I will from now on have the confidence to shake hands and say, "You son of a b!tch."


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Palettj said:


> I am still like YES! YES! YES! YOU CAN WEAR THE SAME WATCH ARNOLD WORE in PREDATOR!!! I am throwing my Sub and Explorer II in the garbage and never taking off this watch when I get it. I will from now on have the confidence to shake hands and say, "You son of a b!tch."


 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

I have some great watches including a sub and a navitimer. I wear my original 1980's Arnie more than any other watch when not dressed in a suit. It is the ultimate tool watch with a chrono, alarm (that is very audible under water), dual time, and annual calendar...and it's an indestructible diver. I just had all the seals re-done. I love this watch and have already put in my order for a new one.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

badindianswamp said:


> I have some great watches including a sub and a navitimer. I wear my original 1980's Arnie more than any other watch when not dressed in a suit. It is the ultimate tool watch with a chrono, alarm (that is very audible under water), dual time, and annual calendar...and it's an indestructible diver. I just had all the seals re-done. I love this watch and have already put in my order for a new one.


Would you mind sharing where you ordered from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I just found these.











Watch size looks ok to me.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Even if it is almost 48mm with short lugs it will not be that big, I hope. I sold my golden solar tuna I bought last year and going to replace it by Arne. Definitely the black one. 
However I really liked the golden solar tuna. If there was Arnie with the similar color scheme (gold crowns, gold signs etc.) I would probably go for golden version


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that looks awfully beefy. I'm not sure I can pull that off.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

When are these being released?

I thought I read earlier that it wasn't until September, but saw this website that seemed to indicate May.......maybe I'm looking at this incorrectly.

https://www.olfert-co.de/uhren/herrenuhren/16554/seiko-prospex-solar-hybrid-snj025p1


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Toonces said:


> Wow, that looks awfully beefy. I'm not sure I can pull that off.


You need to pump some iron before release!!!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Judging from the vid it looks pretty thick too.


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

omega1300 said:


> Would you mind sharing where you ordered from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all. It was not an official order as he doesn't have the pricing yet and we are still months away from release. Seiko Watch Time Zone 2801 Harbor Blvd
Costa Mesa, CA 92626 (714) 850-0223


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Great to see Seiko trying to rehash classics, but this one is already not jiving with me just looking at it. There was so much potential here to make an excellent ana-digi , but Seiko fumbled basic digital features yet again, nevermind including world time/backlight/atomic time. Space was not an issue here, seems Seiko is just lazy. I'd have rather seen them use casio Gshock movements if R&D costs were an issue. At least they didn't go with a negative display, so there is something positive here lol


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

In Mark from LIW's video he mentioned a gold/black model also. He had a pic of it, in the flesh. Saw somebody mention they would've liked that color scheme.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

From the Long Island Watch video: the SNJ028P1.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Fratello article with pics of the 025 and 028

https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-snj025-solar-arnie-a-surprise-at-baselworld-2019/


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Pic: Fratello


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14025513
> 
> 
> Pic: Fratello


OMG, I'm going to be on this thread all day and get fired!!


----------



## KalashniKEV (Apr 25, 2010)

My hatred for this attempt-at-a-reissue led me to strap my Chronosport UDT Type I yesterday. 

Even without a second hand- I love that watch.



Anyway, I didn't mention it before, but since someone else mentioned the same thing, I will underscore- working with a case this size, Seiko should have definitely added Atomic synch functionality. 

They could have done this exact watch in the Solar Air Diver case with pushers instead of crowns everywhere and hit a HOME RUN.


----------



## NOMADARTIST (Oct 23, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14025513
> 
> 
> Pic: Fratello


Looks like I owe you a beer!!! |>


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Too many crowns in one picture! +_+


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

KalashniKEV said:


> My hatred for this attempt-at-a-reissue led me to strap my Chronosport UDT Type I yesterday.
> 
> Even without a second hand- I love that watch.
> 
> ...


Besides for GPS, does Seiko have its own version of Casio's Multiband 6? As far as I know I do not think it exists.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Looking at the pictures I would go with simple black version. This pink gold does not impress me much. Yellow gold bezel and crowns as on solar tuna would be better.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

NOMADARTIST said:


> I agree 100%........thanks photoshop..;-)


Orange would be bad ass

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree the copper color isn't that nice. Black is the winner.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

"is that a naval mine you're wearing?"


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Going the full arnie for this release!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14030865
> 
> 
> Going the full arnie for this release!


I dont understand that IG post, is that Frankenstein?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Palettj said:


> I dont understand that IG post, is that Frankenstein?


I think he's supposed to be someone doing something heroic in the woods, but now that you mention it...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Palettj said:


> I dont understand that IG post, is that Frankenstein?


Looks like it

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SEIKO Austria clearly denies it's affiliation with Arnold.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> SEIKO Austria clearly denies it's affiliation with Arnold.


Where did you hear that? They probably don't want to pay Arnold.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Everyone knows the watch as the Arnie, and he's even born in Austria. And then SEIKO Österreich goes and posts a frankenstein meme? Are they denying the connection or are they just completely blind to the world around them?

And for the people who don't know the H558 Arnie this is a great opportunity to gain new customers, since we at least all know who Arnold Schwarzenegger is. Gah this infuriates me.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Since passing on one of my grail pieces, I want in on the Arnie. Any other word of pre-order options? 

James 

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Everyone knows the watch as the Arnie, and he's even born in Austria. And then SEIKO Österreich goes and posts a frankenstein meme? Are they denying the connection or are they just completely blind to the world around them?
> 
> And for the people who don't know the H558 Arnie this is a great opportunity to gain new customers, since we at least all know who Arnold Schwarzenegger is. Gah this infuriates me.


I totally agree with everything you are saying. Seiko is totally dropping the ball not including Arnold, but we do not know if Arnold was approached and turned it down due to money issues. Could the Frankenstein IG post have something to do with the pushers on the left of the watch coinciding with the bolts on his neck? If that is the case someone at Seiko marketing should be fired. What I do know is that I have not been this excited for a watch release ever because of my childhood of watching Arnold and being a huge fan of the watch.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14030865
> 
> 
> Going the full arnie for this release!


Very nice diver!!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

hopscottch said:


> Wanted this one so badly, but my wrists just can't handle that size unless it has a deceptively short lug to lug.
> 
> Dang.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

I used to have an Orange Arnie, flipped it bc telling the analog time on the compressed dial was a pain in practice. It was annoying trying to tell where the hands are around 11 to 1 o'clock.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

99watches said:


> I used to have an Orange Arnie, flipped it bc telling the analog time on the compressed dial was a pain in practice. It was annoying trying to tell where the hands are around 11 to 1 o'clock.


Man...that is a really good point. Seiko should've out the Digi display in the bottom middle of the dial like a lot of other anidigis out there. No one really needs the whole Solar Prospex text.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> 99watches said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have an Orange Arnie, flipped it bc telling the analog time on the compressed dial was a pain in practice. It was annoying trying to tell where the hands are around 11 to 1 o'clock.
> ...


Having the Digi above is what differentiates the 558 from other watches, even Seiko's own 601.

I'm glad that they retained that design for the new watch.


----------



## Mr Omega (Oct 15, 2007)

Guys I am all over this one! 
I have been wanting to get into the Seiko brand for some time now for their history, their great line up of very tough, reliable and rugged looking watches for some time now, but just haven't seen the model that talks to me. I have found the one and will get this watch for sure. Some of the things that sold me on this new model....the large screw down pushers, the fact that it IS solar power, that awesome LCD, the really cool military look, the large size, the fact that its on a natural rubber strap, the silver colored pushers and just DUDE look at the thing its beautiful. My lineup of watches are the Marathon CSAR, the Citizen Pro-Diver, G-Shock, and the Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph silver bracelet 9900 movements, so this watch will be a great addition to the family. Now.....I have to wait for it to be released and save up some change. WHOOHOO


----------



## Mr Omega (Oct 15, 2007)

I am seeing almost a split 50/50 Love/Hate or I don't like it feedback on this watch. I had no clue that this watch even existed until I saw the YouTube vid of re-issue (Arnie) while just surfing and looking at what's new out there and I am the dude who watched every Arnold action movie out there. I personally have fallen in love with this watch for more reasons than one. 
Look guys, I get it the classic is and always will be the original classic, but with watch technology advances and the advancements are to our benefit. I am an avid car guy and live breath and eat cars. My two true passions in life are Cars and Watches and I know these two passions go hand in hand. 

I am sure the movement in this watch is excellent, accurate and indestructible as was the original. Even if we look at the classic cars of the years gone by (as someone mentioned a comparison here) yes they were and are just awesome looking cars, but the technology available now applied to those classics just makes them eons and eons better in so many ways. Power, handling, design, looks and longevity is so much better when you do a resto-mod. I see watches the same. Although I do wish they worked with Arnie to design and put this watch together, it would make it just that much more desirable and would bring so many new buyers to their brand. Seiko seems to not have a very good marketing team do they?

I just purchased the Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph Master Chronometer caliber 9900 and the tech put into this watch is just amazing. The movement is beautiful and just bulletproof. I will be a buyer of this new Seiko watch, after I read and watch the reviews which I am sure will be great reviews. Tech has advanced so much in watches and I love that, being a watch enthusiast.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I reluctantly sold my Arnie, which I bought new in 82, during last years Sinn binge ;(

Seiko nailed the dial & hands on this one. However, I wish the function crowns were more like the original “pusher” style. 
I’ll definitely check these out when they’re available

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## thesnarkknight (Feb 13, 2019)

For Baselworld this year, I was the most excited for the Willard re-issue - I knew the flagship reissue would be over my budget, was hoping for a cheaper "modernised" reissue.

Couldn't care less about that anymore because I am no enamoured by the Arnie re-issue! It has got such a rugged space-marine look. I am a bit bummed out by its size though. I have shrimpy 6.25 inch wrists so this watch will be way bigger than I can comfortably manage, but I'm going to roll with it anyway.


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Had an original in mint condition I sold here a few years ago and regret. Was hesitant to get it wet or swim with it due to condition and age. Love the new version. Will be buying when released and use as intended. Well done Seiko. 

Only regret is would love to have it for THIS summer, before September. Hopefully they’ll make them available a little sooner!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I would seriously would love to have one for the beginning of the summer too!!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

That price is BS for a solar. Its Seiko cashing in.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

All Seiko’s going up. Street series solars are a bit over $400 and the solar tunas started about the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Man...that is a really good point. Seiko should've out the Digi display in the bottom middle of the dial like a lot of other anidigis out there. No one really needs the whole Solar Prospex text.


I thought the reason why Seiko put the digital display on top with the squashed hour markers is so the hands would never block the display. Putting the display at the bottom middle and you would lose that design feature.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

I'll pass...I need Arnie sized wrists to even consider these!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

appleb said:


> I thought the reason why Seiko put the digital display on top with the squashed hour markers is so the hands would never block the display. Putting the display at the bottom middle and you would lose that design feature.


That makes sense. I had a Casio Anadigi diver when I was a teen. The LCD was on the bottom and would get blocked. I learned to live with it.

I guess it's a trade off though. Something is bound to be compromised with an anadigi watch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Spoke to my GS AD today about them - they said no Basel Seiko releases 'till August


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

randb said:


> That price is BS for a solar. Its Seiko cashing in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


After the initial hype you will be able to get it for less than retail.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Palettj said:


> After the initial hype you will be able to get it for less than retail.


Are we sure of this ?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

lincruste said:


> Are we sure of this ?


I am sure.

I remember when the Turtle reissue came out a few years ago. Those sold for months at MSRP or slightly lower and everybody was complaining that they were more then the SKX007 style divers. However a few months they were selling for $300-$350 and now you can snag one for well under $300 if you look. I imagine that the Arnie will come down in price as well once they ramp up production and all the hype dies down.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

randb said:


> That price is BS for a solar. Its Seiko cashing in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't find it to be over priced. It actually is cheaper then the original when you look at it.

Supposedly it is going to retail for under $600 in the USA.

Looking at my old catalog from 1983 with the original Seiko Arnie H558 in it, the MSRP was $250.00 in the United States. Using an inflation calculator that $250 from 1983 is equivalent to about $642 in the USA.

I don't get why solar watches seem to get a lot of hate. I find solar watches to be superior to regular battery driven watches since you can go many years without having to disturb the movement and gaskets every 2 or 3 years for a battery change. I have 3 Seiko and Citizen watches from 1999 to 2000 and all work fine and dandy(they are beat to snot but work well)

I like Seiko automatic movements a lot but comparing a 200m Seiko diver with solar against a diver with a Seiko 7S26 movement in it, there is no question that the solar diver is better in every way over the 7s26. It also probably costs more to create the solar movement, where as the 7s26 probably costs $26 to make.

Mind you I am a big fan of the Seiko 7s26 movement but when one has issues, i don't bother trying to repair it. I order a new one for $50 or $60 and swap everything over and toss the old one in the trash. There is no reason to fix it.

Unlike most Seiko reissues which are higher priced then the original. This solar Arnie is priced lower then the original


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> I don't find it to be over priced. It actually is cheaper then the original when you look at it.
> 
> Supposedly it is going to retail for under $600 in the USA.
> 
> ...


I have been so excited to this release, I do not feel like its getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Palettj said:


> I have been so excited to this release, I do not feel like its getting the attention it deserves.


It is because Arnold schwarzenegger is not involved in the marketing of this release. Who knows if seiko even reached out to Arnold or if he politely declined to not market this watch. Either way, I'm just as excited as you are that we are getting an updated release of this iconic watch. I even wrote to seiko 5 years ago about possibly releasing a reissue of a solar powered version of the H558. That is how much I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Watchworld99 said:


> It is because Arnold schwarzenegger is not involved in the marketing of this release. Who knows if seiko even reached out to Arnold or if he politely declined to not market this watch. Either way, I'm just as excited as you are that we are getting an updated release of this iconic watch. I even wrote to seiko 5 years ago about possibly releasing a reissue of a solar powered version of the H558. That is how much I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make a very interesting point, as a celebrity Arnold is just visible as ever. I wonder what if any communication Seiko had with Arnold, was the money not right for him? We will never know, I also feel that it should have been released in time for summer.


----------



## erikesp (May 27, 2014)

Only problem for me is that it is solar. I have too many watches in my rotation and I have already killed one solar watch because it did not get enough wrist time. Guess I just don't want to mess with it. Me being lazy.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Palettj said:


> You make a very interesting point, as a celebrity Arnold is just visible as ever. I wonder what if any communication Seiko had with Arnold, was the money not right for him? We will never know, I also feel that it should have been released in time for summer.


He has his own line of crap watches. And he's often seen wearing a Panerai. So I don't think he gives a rat's ass about a $500 Seiko these days.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> He has his own line of crap watches. And he's often seen wearing a Panerai. So I don't think he gives a rat's ass about a $500 Seiko these days.


Are you saying Arnold was not a multimillionaire when he was filming the iconic movies featuring the "Arnie." He could easily worn a Rolex Sub in those days, there definitely was an affection for that watch at any pricepoint. I bet his personal watch line prohibits him from a sponsorship with Seiko, or Seiko did not offer enough money to make it worth his while. We could all possibly be wrong, the watch does not come out for a few months maybe we will all be surprised.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Would have been great to see the advertisement, if Seiko reached out and made an agreement.
Picture full page add, current Arnold wearing current Seiko Arnie, older, grizzled and familiar; imposed over background shots of former scenes with younger Arnold wearing the older Arnie. Current headshot and wrist shot. Two words. "I'm Back!"


----------



## Longicollis (Aug 22, 2017)

It's official, SBEQ001 60,000 JPY, SBEQ003 63,000 JPY and SBEQ005 65,000 JPY.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Slow out of the blocks with the 025 but it’s (finally) caught my eye.


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fordehouse said:


> www.seiko.watch.co.jp/collections/prospex/SBEQ005


Bad link hombre.


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

Link sorted


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Fordehouse said:


> Link sorted


Why on the Seiko website do they not allow you to purchase?


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello guys, I am a little bit confused about the model number. Which one is correct: SNJ025P1 or SBEQ001?



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Palettj said:


> Why on the Seiko website do they not allow you to purchase?


Because Seiko said September/August is when the official purchase of this anticipated watch will become available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

It appears the Arnie Reissue is here in the USA

I went to my watchmaker today in order to pick up a watch and get a set of spring bars. He is a Seiko AD. He said that previous Monday his Seiko supplier(Seiko employee) came around to bring him replacements to some of his stock and a new dealer catalog.

On page 14 was the new PADI and regular Arnie selling for MSRP of $525

As he know i wanted to buy this watch (and I had told him that I would buy it from him even if I could get it cheaper at other stores because I support small businesses), he inquired as to the availability of the watch and the Seiko supplier stated that anything in the catalog was available immediately.

So he is going to order it for me and it should arrive in a week. I get it for $445.50 out the door.

So if you want this watch, you might want to see your local Seiko AD about getting it for you.

Here are pics of the catalog


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Forgive my lack of "Arnie" knowledge, but will the new one have the digital time and the analog time sync'd such the way Casio Ana-Digi's are done? Or will both the analog and digital time be separate and have the potential for the time being out of sync? 

Should I assume that they will not be sync'd?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Forgive my lack of "Arnie" knowledge, but will the new one have the digital time and the analog time sync'd such the way Casio Ana-Digi's are done? Or will both the analog and digital time be separate and have the potential for the time being out of sync?
> 
> Should I assume that they will not be sync'd?


No the watch has a crown to set the analog part so it is not like some of the Casio analog/digital models.

In theory, one sets the digital part and then sets the analog part and waits until the stopped second hand matches the digital seconds and then push the crown in. This should have everything synced up good.

However in my case, the digital part will be used for date mode most of the time so a few seconds or a minute off will not matter.

Of course the cool thing about this watch is that unlike other analog only divers, I only have to touch the crown twice a year for daylights saving time and non daylight savings time. I don't have to change a date every few months for short months.

But of course if i bought 2 of them(say a regular version and a PADI version) I could set one for non daylights savings time and one for daylight savings time and never have to touch the crown again(as long as i keep light on them). I just grab the model that corresponds with the time of the year..


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> No the watch has a crown to set the analog part so it is not like some of the Casio analog/digital models.
> 
> In theory, one sets the digital part and then sets the analog part and waits until the stopped second hand matches the digital seconds and then push the crown in. This should have everything synced up good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on the movement setup. Go ahead and buy two of them. I see nothing wrong with that. I have three Turtles and I think that's completely normal.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> It appears the Arnie Reissue is here in the USA
> 
> I went to my watchmaker today in order to pick up a watch and get a set of spring bars. He is a Seiko AD. He said that previous Monday his Seiko supplier(Seiko employee) came around to bring him replacements to some of his stock and a new dealer catalog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I thought it was another few months. Looking forward to a review if you can when you get the watch.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

G1Ninja said:


> Thanks for the information. I thought it was another few months. Looking forward to a review if you can when you get the watch.


Will do. I have not been super excited about getting a watch in a while.


----------



## ocezam (Jan 24, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> It appears the Arnie Reissue is here in the USA
> 
> I went to my watchmaker today in order to pick up a watch and get a set of spring bars. He is a Seiko AD. He said that previous Monday his Seiko supplier(Seiko employee) came around to bring him replacements to some of his stock and a new dealer catalog.
> So if you want this watch, you might want to see your local Seiko AD about getting it for you.


Seiko AD? Authorized Dealer?

Where can I find a list? The local AD I'm aware of is retail price only. That's not gonna happen. I'm going to have to do a little digging.

Thanks for the info!
Kent


----------



## ocezam (Jan 24, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> It appears the Arnie Reissue is here in the USA
> 
> I went to my watchmaker today in order to pick up a watch and get a set of spring bars. He is a Seiko AD. He said that previous Monday his Seiko supplier(Seiko employee) came around to bring him replacements to some of his stock and a new dealer catalog.
> 
> ...


Have you received this watch?


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Whoever gets this watch first, please post pictures  I know I will ⌚

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Found on Insta - this guy's in Poland.

Nice size comparison to the golden solar - not too big! Nice to see the digital display in action, too.


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 14375599
> 
> 
> View attachment 14375601
> ...


Friend is from Singapore. I just saw him this morning and I was surprised about Poland, because according to my distributor in Spain, it is not yet for sale in Europe.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Oscar2907 said:


> Friend is from Singapore. I just saw him this morning and I was surprised about Poland, because according to my distributor in Spain, it is not yet for sale in Europe.


Same thing happened when I bought my SNE498 from a German AD - it was on sale in France and Holland before Germany, even though the German Seiko rep said that it wasn't available anywhere in Europe yet.


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> Same thing happened when I bought my SNE498 from a German AD - it was on sale in France and Holland before Germany, even though the German Seiko rep said that it wasn't available anywhere in Europe yet.


If it is already on sale, there is a desire to soak it on the beach jejeje


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

AD told me September in UK - hopefully earlier
On hols in a week in Spain, if there I'll have it


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> It appears the Arnie Reissue is here in the USA
> 
> I went to my watchmaker today in order to pick up a watch and get a set of spring bars. He is a Seiko AD. He said that previous Monday his Seiko supplier(Seiko employee) came around to bring him replacements to some of his stock and a new dealer catalog.
> 
> ...


Friend have you received the watch already?


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

I gotta have the rose gold one! looks mint!


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hope it has an led backlight for the lcd. This has not been mentioned by any source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Friend, according to the Seiko website, has led function. There is less left ... Greetings


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Just got one off the ‘Bay! Pretty excited to get this. Went with the SNJ025.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

From Instagram









From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well my SNJ025 arrived at my watch guy's place today. There was a bit of a delay in Seiko sending it

I will go around ether tomorrow or some time next week to collect it

In other news, it is now at macys

Classic looking version

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...o&sp=1&spc=105&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=10

PADI Version

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...930$9977561~xcm_pos~zPos1~xcm_srcCatID~z23930

I would expect it to be showing up in the actual stores in a week or so but you can now order it from macys.com

I would expect it to be on sale soon like all other Macys Seiko watches


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> I will go around ether tomorrow or some time next week to collect it


Some time next week:-s Certainly that is a typo and you mean you will be there first thing in the morning to meet him as he unlocks the doors tomorrow, right? ;-)

Seriously though, congrats, and I look forward to some more real life pics of these showing up.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


> Some time next week:-s Certainly that is a typo and you mean you will be there first thing in the morning to meet him as he unlocks the doors tomorrow, right? ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, congrats, and I look forward to some more real life pics of these showing up.


If this was about 2 weeks ago then yes but I bought a Longines HydroConquest a week or so ago and it has only been off the wrist one day(when I wore a vintage Sheppo watch)

So the Arnie can wait a few days or so to get love

As Macy's has them, I would not be surprised if they were not all around in a few short weeks(like the turtle was back when it was released)


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Hopefully I can find one locally to go try on. Afraid it’ll be too big. The sne498 is about as big as I’d want to go.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

These seem to be available in the U.K. now as well , firstclasswatches and watcho both have them showing in stock with 15% discount available as well , mine’s due for delivery tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

yep - here they are


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Simon said:


> yep - here they are
> 
> View attachment 14398211


Thats awesome! Can you confirm the wrist sizes in the pic? Thank you..


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Simon said:


> yep - here they are
> 
> View attachment 14398211


Congratulations friend for the arrival of the Arnie. A question, what country are you from? Here in Spain we are still waiting. 
Let's enjoy it. 
Regards


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Singapore got it, and so did I.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So..? Is it backlit?


----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> So..? Is it backlit?


Yes the digi display is.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

The photo above was close up and does not reflect how the watches sit/sized on wrist - below is a slightly more accurate snap of my lad's wrist

My son has very thin wrists (just measured at 16cm=6.3 inch) and flat - the watch sits well and and lugs dont overhang though are at the edge (they appear falsely to overhang n the above picture)

My wrists are 8.25+" and the watch looks compact compared to my Emperor Tunas etc


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

England - they werent expecting till september but arrived early


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

top left button is a light that lights digital screen


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Simon said:


> The photo above was close up and does not reflect how the watches sit/sized on wrist - below is a slightly more accurate snap of my lad's wrist
> 
> My son has very thin wrists (just measured at 16cm=6.3 inch) and flat - the watch sits well and and lugs dont overhang though are at the edge (they appear falsely to overhang n the above picture)
> 
> ...


Much appreciated! Very nice comparison with the srp... of your sons 6.3 pulls it off then deff my 6.5-.75 will!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Singapore got it, and so did I.


THAT IS AWESOME!! How do you like it??


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Simon said:


> The photo above was close up and does not reflect how the watches sit/sized on wrist - below is a slightly more accurate snap of my lad's wrist
> 
> My son has very thin wrists (just measured at 16cm=6.3 inch) and flat - the watch sits well and and lugs dont overhang though are at the edge (they appear falsely to overhang n the above picture)
> 
> ...


Simon, how does the alarm sound? Is it like the original or just a generic sound. Does it also have an hourly chime? Lovely watches! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone here pick up the SNJ028 version with gold accents? Noticed these are available by a couple Ebay dealers.


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Good, someone who is encouraged, who has received it, make a video for youtube? This makes the wait shorter jejejeje
Regards


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Oscar2907 said:


> Good, someone who is encouraged, who has received it, make a video for youtube? This makes the wait shorter jejejeje
> Regards


When is it due in Spain? The wait must be painful!


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Longislandwatch just posted on instagram... available tomorrow on his website for usa folks!!!

Mark responds to some questions about pricing!! He says they will be in the 400 or so range.. thats excellent news


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schtozo said:


> Longislandwatch just posted on instagram... available tomorrow on his website for usa folks!!!
> 
> Mark responds to some questions about pricing!! He says they will be in the 400 or so range.. thats excellent news


Thats great. It seems the Arnie is arriving early everywhere


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

tsteph12 said:


> Anyone here pick up the SNJ028 version with gold accents? Noticed these are available by a couple Ebay dealers.


I've been wondering about this variant too. I don't see it listed in the States, only from Japan and Hong Kong sellers.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I've been wondering about this variant too. I don't see it listed in the States, only from Japan and Hong Kong sellers.


Available in Europe too https://www.olfert-co.de/seiko-prospex-solar-hybrid-black-snj028p1

Video of the pepsi here


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> Video of the pepsi here


From the video


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

In the building!


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Throw in the mix the Seiko store exclusive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schtozo said:


> Longislandwatch just posted on instagram... available tomorrow on his website for usa folks!!!
> 
> Mark responds to some questions about pricing!! He says they will be in the 400 or so range.. thats excellent news


It looks like Mark Has or had them

The regular version is sold out but the Pepsi Padi version is still available

Regular

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SNJ025_SNJ025P1_Dive_watch_p/snj025.htm

PADI

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SNJ027_SNJ027P1_Dive_watch_p/snj027.htm

$394 is a great deal


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh yea

I almost forgot to show mine

I picked it up from the Seiko AD

It is well made and the owners manual is pretty thick. This watch has a sensor in it that tells the watch when there is no light for a certain amount of time and puts it in power save mode to conserve power. Once exposed to light again, the hands go whizzing around the dial to show correct time and also the digital display comes back on.

The only thing i hate is the metal keeper. That thing looks like it will both get the crap scratched out of it and scratch the crap out of any thing it rubs against it.

It fits well on the wrist and does not look to big on my wrist. My Longines chrono is smaller but looks bigger then this watch. 




I also got a PADI version coming as I had my watchmaker order it for me after seeing it in that youtube review. 

I also bought a second SNJ025 at the same time i picked up my first one today. My watchmaker(Seiko AD) was sent 2 by Seiko due to miscommunication and was going to send it back due to his policy of only stocking Seiko automatic watches(divers) and Seiko quartz dress watches as those seem to sell quickly. Folks in his area don't seem to be interested in quartz/solar Seiko divers/non dress watches because they buy Citizen Eco-Drive watches from him instead. I bought the 2nd one as I can ether use it as a gift or sell it to somebody looking for one who cannot find one for a non over inflated price.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> It looks like Mark Has or had them
> 
> The regular version is sold out but the Pepsi Padi version is still available
> 
> ...


Yes... never announced until yesterday on his instagram page... i was refreshing my browser every 20 minutes today and guess what? I missed the black one! Looks like he had very few of them only.. and yes 394 is great! Register an email address for promotions and get extra 5% off... so 374 shipped is a very good price. Mimosjewerly has them as preorder but i messaged them... they responded that there is lots of orders hence why listed as preorder, and if i ordered today most likely inwill get it end of next week.. not bad either and price is 394 shipped after seik25 coupon code!


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

394 seems to be the magic number. lots of triggers pulled at that price.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schtozo said:


> Yes... never announced until yesterday on his instagram page... i was refreshing my browser every 20 minutes today and guess what? I missed the black one! Looks like he had very few of them only.. and yes 394 is great! Register an email address for promotions and get extra 5% off... so 374 shipped is a very good price. Mimosjewerly has them as preorder but i messaged them... they responded that there is lots of orders hence why listed as preorder, and if i ordered today most likely inwill get it end of next week.. not bad either and price is 394 shipped after seik25 coupon code!


I think Mimos is a Seiko AD so you get a stamped warranty card and 2- 3 years of warranty.

The watches are both sold out at Long Island Watch. I guess there are a lot of folks that were looking to get this watch.

He did a video for the watches






I really do think this is a future classic. Yes I know folks are crying about the large buttons but I like how they are easy to press and made water resistant by screwing down the crown

I did fix the issue with the metal keeper. I am replacing it with a rubber one from the Z22 strap. I have a Z22 wave strap that came on my SKX011J that was tossed in my strap box since I think the wave strap is junk. Now it becomes a donor for the strap keeper.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I would totally pick this up in the buttons weren't screw down.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Crown controlling the digital settings is super slick. Love the Padi version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder about the power saving function. Does that mean if I look at my watch in the middle of the night it won’t be displaying the time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

JohnnyB said:


> I wonder about the power saving function. Does that mean if I look at my watch in the middle of the night it won't be displaying the time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are on to something JB! Gonna need to put the light on lol


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

JohnnyB said:


> I wonder about the power saving function. Does that mean if I look at my watch in the middle of the night it won't be displaying the time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I found last night is that the second hand stops and the digital display turns off, but the hour and minute hands continue to function normally. 
The manual say that after 3 days in the dark all the hands stop.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Too bad there will not be an orange variant.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Friend is not known, since he looks at what they have taken from the 5 Sports line. This is like everything, if it sells well, then make variants changing color, and if you do not look at the turtles.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

Nolander said:


> What I found last night is that the second hand stops and the digital display turns off, but the hour and minute hands continue to function normally.
> The manual say that after 3 days in the dark all the hands stop.


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Are these reissues really made in China?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Unless it's a misprint . :-d


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Unless it's a misprint . :-d


really hurts to see that, they should just print that on the inside of the case


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

JohnnyB said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. 
Also, if you press the light button the light comes on and the digital display comes on immediately with no delay, like it was on already (I hope that makes sense).


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Hitman said:


> really hurts to see that, they should just print that on the inside of the case


Why?

NEWS FLASH: _Everything_ is made in China with a lot of it being quite good.


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Does anybody know where I can buy online the Arnie Made in Japan?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

mmiki said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy online the Arnie Made in Japan?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


They don't exist. Technically not even the tunas are made in Japan.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Got my Arnie today (UK)! I got really good price for it, especially considering the crappy value of the pound at the moment.









Love at first sight. I have no regrets getting drunk on cider and ordering it on a whim.


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Wonder how the H851 compares to the H558(apart from solar) which apparently had a high thermal tolerance of -40 - 60 C.


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Friends here you have another Arnie tutorial.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Oscar2907 said:


> Friends here you have another Arnie tutorial.












Weird that the contrast in the liquid display is expected to decrease after 7 years making the numbers hard to read. I've seen solar G-Shocks that are much older than 7 years with perfectly clear displays.


----------



## Vagos (Feb 9, 2013)

Got my decision the moment they announced it in baselworld! Can't wait to see it in person when it comes to Greece! I hope the price will be reasonable (~400€)).
The size scares me but I wear my turtle everyday and it is perfect so I believe it will also be just fine!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

ewewew said:


> Weird that the contrast in the liquid display is expected to decrease after 7 years making the numbers hard to read. I've seen solar G-Shocks that are much older than 7 years with perfectly clear displays.


I wonder if they are doing some rear end covering in case there is a LCD issue down the road. I don't think the LCD will have any issues for decades


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Mimos preorders will ship oct 19! Allocation sold out...


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Anybody get theirs from Macy's yet

I know they are on the website


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> I wonder if they are doing some rear end covering in case there is a LCD issue down the road. I don't think the LCD will have any issues for decades


Indeed I've seen similar on other models. Hopefully nothing to worry about.

UPDATE.....

Thinking about it, I'm pretty sure it was the Seiko SBEB009 that had it in the manual, I had one, but sold it earlier this year, need to find the PDF manual - sure I've got it somewhere!!!


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

adsb said:


> Indeed I've seen similar on other models. Hopefully nothing to worry about.
> 
> UPDATE.....
> 
> Thinking about it, I'm pretty sure it was the Seiko SBEB009 that had it in the manual, I had one, but sold it earlier this year, need to find the PDF manual - sure I've got it somewhere!!!


Wonder if the digital Tuna has the same warning as well.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

This is my 1982 Arnie I stupidly sold last year. I was the original owner. As you can see, the LCD is crystal clear. Only the back light dimmed over the years.










I'm sure the new LCD will last just as long, if not longer.

I'll be ordering one in a few months as they become readily available.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Watchworld99 said:


> Simon said:
> 
> 
> > The photo above was close up and does not reflect how the watches sit/sized on wrist - below is a slightly more accurate snap of my lad's wrist
> ...


See 6:27 here:


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Update: available while im typing on longislandwatch... but for full 525 price!!! Dont know why. (


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

journeyforce said:


> Anybody get theirs from Macy's yet
> 
> I know they are on the website


That's where I ordered mine. It came a couple days ago.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

The lume on this is awesome! I was shocked when I came indoors after my walk home.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schtozo said:


> Update: available while im typing on longislandwatch... but for full 525 price!!! Dont know why. (


I saw that also. At that price, there is no reason to buy it from LIW over buying it anywhere else. You can go over to Seiko's website and buy it for the same price and get a full warranty on it.

https://seikousa.com/products/snj025

Or you can get it from Macy's where if you don't like it, you can return it to any Macy's store

I got mine from a local Seiko AD for $445.70 out the door. I got the full Seiko Warranty and supported a local small business and still saved off of MSRP


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> I saw that also. At that price, there is no reason to buy it from LIW over buying it anywhere else. You can go over to Seiko's website and buy it for the same price and get a full warranty on it.
> 
> https://seikousa.com/products/snj025
> 
> ...


Exactly, i dont know why LIW did that, high demand short supplies i guess!! Macys has 15% discount so that makes it 446 shipped and yes, i can return if i dont like it!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

schtozo said:


> Exactly, i dont know why LIW did that, high demand short supplies i guess!! Macys has 15% discount so that makes it 446 shipped and yes, i can return if i dont like it!


Looking at the one from macys, it comes out to be about $473.07. Not the greatest of prices but well under MSRP and still a good price.

I find a lot of Seiko AD's i have bought from will give a 15% or 20% discount so maybe a trip to a local Seiko AD might yield a arnie for a good price


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> Looking at the one from macys, it comes out to be about $473.07. Not the greatest of prices but well under MSRP and still a good price.
> 
> I find a lot of Seiko AD's i have bought from will give a 15% or 20% discount so maybe a trip to a local Seiko AD might yield a arnie for a good price


I scooped one from Macy's. To save a couple more bucks and go around ain't worth it to me. That's just my opinion. And don't wait to long they seem to be going fast from other dealers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

As stated before, they may have mentioned the diminishing of the lcd over 7x years to cover their backsides, But I'd love to find the jeweller/watch maker who would replace it for free after 7x years.Seiko could be asking to much of a Jeweller or Ad,if we (as stated in instructions,to the letter) can get all the lcd's replaced after 7x years.


I was wondering,do they have a full tare down schematic in the instructions? As they did with older models. Older models had basic operation instructions,then a blue print like tare down schematic of the module...………


I fear it has no such instructions,but rather "replace for free in 7x years" is much more like "you have no hope in hell getting the lcd replaced for free in 7x years,and don't have a schematic for such adventures"...…..


But still I want one,even if it's to big,and the solar isn't jet black but rather "solar colouring",wich to me is the colour of a realy dark turd (I fkn hate solar colour)…..

Wish it was quartz,with a jet black dial.....Because that solar colour absolutely kills me,and totally destroys what should be a beautiful watch imho.
I see some pics where I don't notice solar colour,and some I do...….Seiko might get some beans out of me if the solar colour isn't to brown.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Deamin said:


> As stated before, they may have mentioned the diminishing of the lcd over 7x years to cover their backsides, But I'd love to find the jeweller/watch maker who would replace it for free after 7x years.Seiko could be asking to much of a Jeweller or Ad,if we (as stated in instructions,to the letter) can get all the lcd's replaced after 7x years.
> 
> I was wondering,do they have a full tare down schematic in the instructions? As they did with older models. Older models had basic operation instructions,then a blue print like tare down schematic of the module...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...


The instruction manual says "They will replace it for a fee." Not "for free." Like others have said, it's probably Seiko being cautious. I bet if you keep the watch in a window in direct sunlight for 7 years it'll mess up the digital display, but with normal use it'll probably last much longer.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

The LCD will only last 7 years? I find that hard to believe, as I've got a digital Timex that still works, that I've had since the mid '90s. Still as legible as the day I got it.
Plus there are all of those vintage arnies floating around with working LCDs. Of course, on the flip side of that, I was able to kill the LCD readout on a Sony Sport CD Discman in high school just from leaving it my car in the sun in about 6 months, in Michigan, so who knows how much time you'll actually get out of one that spends everyday all day in the sun.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I don’t know about you guys, but I have never worn one watch for 7 years anyway. I want to believe I will, but I never do. Heck, I buy a new watch every few weeks or months, like a lot of us on here probably do. Also, I haven’t ever heard of any other LCD displays lasting only 7 years, as far as I know other parts usually fail long before the display will. I’m m not too worried about it.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I've never been able to destroy an LCD display, including on a number of watches well over 7 years old.

I wouldn't sweat this one too much...certainly I wouldn't let it dissuade me from otherwise buying this watch if I otherwise wanted it.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I have an anidigi Citizen from the early 80s. Hasn't got much use in 3 decades, but before that it was my daily for years. The LCD still working. 
ALSO, I just ordered the Pepsi Arnie.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Nolander said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I have never worn one watch for 7 years anyway. I want to believe I will, but I never do. Heck, I buy a new watch every few weeks or months, like a lot of us on here probably do. Also, I haven't ever heard of any other LCD displays lasting only 7 years, as far as I know other parts usually fail long before the display will. I'm m not too worried about it.


My 007J is 10 years old, wore it daily until I bought a Solar Tuna a couple of weeks ago. I wore the Timex for years before I got the 007. I tend to keep a watch until I either lose it or break it, though. I'll probably sell the new solar tuna to get the Arnie. (would've bought that had I known, oh well.)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Purchased my Arnie Padi one hour ago in Hong Kong for HK$2580 (US$330). This is the last piece available in that shop. Arnie sells well! :-!

Unboxing photos first. ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

On my 7" wrist.

















Arnie is not a small watch, but I don't think it is too big.
Size comparison with my other seikos


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

While on the subject of LCD lifespan I dug out this PDF manual for the S822 calibre as used in the Solar SBEB series, I sold it after 2 years so never got to test the alleged 7 year lifespan lol Also it was disheartening to read about the the EL I remember, talk about putting a downer on a brand new watch (haha).

Anyway, I think these LCDs will be going strong way after 7 years!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It does not work with bracelets, does it? :rodekaart


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> It does not work with bracelets, does it? :rodekaart
> 
> View attachment 14413817
> 
> ...


Looks better on the OEM band though have you got a G10 (NATO)? That'd look the business.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

adsb said:


> Looks better on the OEM band though have you got a G10 (NATO)? That'd look the business.


Yes I think I shall stay with nato. The OEM band is too long for me.
But I only have 20mm nato straps. It's time to buy some 22mm ones. ;-)


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> Yes I think I shall stay with nato. The OEM band is too long for me.
> But I only have 20mm nato straps. It's time to buy some 22mm ones. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14413877
> ...


Very nice indeed sir!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

journeyforce said:


> I saw that also. At that price, there is no reason to buy it from LIW over buying it anywhere else. You can go over to Seiko's website and buy it for the same price and get a full warranty on it.
> 
> https://seikousa.com/products/snj025
> 
> ...


It's funny, Marc's video initially stated he was selling them for "around $400." I watched the same video a few hours later to verify dimensions and noticed he edited out the sale price. The price hike is disappointing as is editing the video to remove evidence that he originally had them on sale for a discounted price.

Perhaps he didn't want to deal with complaints from people who visited his site with the expectation of picking up the watch for $400.

If/when I do buy one, it'll likely be from Mimo's presuming they restock in the next few months. They're semi-local, which will give me the opportunity to try one on for size prior to ponying up the dough.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's funny, Marc's video initially stated he was selling them for "around $400." I watched the same video a few hours later to verify dimensions and noticed he edited out the sale price. The price hike is disappointing as is editing the video to remove evidence that he originally had them on sale for a discounted price.
> 
> Perhaps he didn't want to deal with complaints from people who visited his site with the expectation of picking up the watch for $400.
> 
> If/when I do buy one, it'll likely be from Mimo's presuming they restock in the next few months. They're semi-local, which will give me the opportunity to try one on for size prior to ponying up the dough.


Mimo is the way to go!! LIW was very disappointing by the price change, didnt know about the video editing though!! Bad move.. however might be somethinng from above.. they need to explain why the sudden change! His first batch sold in less than 25 minutes and his second batch just yesterday lasted for hours and actually the pepsi still shows available...


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> Arnie is not a small watch, but I don't think it is too big.
> Size comparison with my other seikos
> 
> View attachment 14413789


Is Arnie strap too long or is Tuna strap too short?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

tiha said:


> Is Arnie strap too long or is Tuna strap too short?


The strap on Tuna is Uncle Seiko GL831 SHORT version, which is perfectly fit for my 7" wrist. 
The Arnie OEM strap is however too long for me.
I think I shall buy one more GL831 short version for my Arnie. ;-)


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will try GL831 also.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> The strap on Tuna is Uncle Seiko GL831 SHORT version, which is perfectly fit for my 7" wrist.
> The Arnie OEM strap is however too long for me.
> I think I shall buy one more GL831 short version for my Arnie. ;-)


I have my Solar Arnie coming today! I was super worried about the strap as I have 7" wrists as well. Thanks for the heads up as I have ordered the GL831 short version this morning!

On the meantime I will probably wear it on an extra Cuda Strap I have. I will add pics later today if I can!

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> Yes I think I shall stay with nato. The OEM band is too long for me.
> But I only have 20mm nato straps. It's time to buy some 22mm ones. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14413877
> ...


Thats looks good on nato! I wouldnt care much about 20/22 difference. Id actually wear it on 20 all day long, certainly makes it wear a bit smaller as well!!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

schtozo said:


> Thats looks good on nato! I wouldnt care much about 20/22 difference. Id actually wear it on 20 all day long, certainly makes it wear a bit smaller as well!!


Yes agreed. The 20/22 difference doesn't matter. :-!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Not worn anything else since I got mine last Sunday ....


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Started Modding already :-d ,changed the keeper .


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a possibly stupid question about the pushers. Does having them screwed down actually affect the water resistance or is it just to ensure they won’t be pressed accidentally while submerged?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

These are great!

I just left Time Zone in Costa Mesa and Frank received his shipment yesterday 

Unfortunately I have zero watch funds at the moment 

The new flat vent is very comfortable and looks killer
Although I'm not to sure about the SS keeper.
Wrist presence is excellent and the thickness is manageable. I'm not sure why photos make the pushers/crown look huge, but IRL they look perfect IMO.

As soon as the watch funds are recharged, I'll definitely be getting one 





























Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Nolander said:


> I have a possibly stupid question about the pushers. Does having them screwed down actually affect the water resistance or is it just to ensure they won't be pressed accidentally while submerged?


I think both. That black thing at the end of the buttons looks like a gasket.

i suppose that for daily use not involving water you can leave them unscrewed. Perhaps even for hand washing.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> These are great!
> 
> I just left Time Zone in Costa Mesa and Frank received his shipment yesterday
> 
> ...


Buy it now....You know you want to.....Thats why they make credit cards for easy buy now pay later things............

Just kidding, I suspect this watch will be around for a while so if you don't get one now then they will still be there a few months later.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I think a lot of folks that are on the fence about whether or not to buy this watch are on it because they think it might be too big

However this is one of those big watches that look and feel great on the wrist. Any sized wrist.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

journeyforce said:


> Buy it now....You know you want to.....Thats why they make credit cards for easy buy now pay later things............
> 
> Just kidding, I suspect this watch will be around for a while so if you don't get one now then they will still be there a few months later.


Thanks mate, it's just my soon to be 16 year old son needs a car. The new Arnie is going to be around for many years.

A little back story: I bought my fist Arnie back in 1982 and wore it every day for 23+ years and stupidly sold it last year to help fund my Sinn binge. So yes it was very tempting to just slap it on the card and walk out with a new one. But as it's said: family first!

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

journeyforce said:


> I think both. That black thing at the end of the buttons looks like a gasket.
> 
> i suppose that for daily use not involving water you can leave them unscrewed. Perhaps even for hand washing.


Thanks, that's kind of what I thought too. The manual is a little ambiguous.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Watchworld99 said:


> Too bad there will not be an orange variant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Seiko offered the orange dial solar SNE109 a few years ago, it is certainly possible to have a Seiko Arnie Solar with an orange dial and have the solar work right.

Perhaps Seiko will offer a orange dial version in the future?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks mate, it's just my soon to be 16 year old son needs a car. The new Arnie is going to be around for many years.
> 
> A little back story: I bought my fist Arnie back in 1982 and wore it every day for 23+ years and stupidly sold it last year to help fund my Sinn binge. So yes it was very tempting to just slap it on the card and walk out with a new one. But as it's said: family first!
> 
> ...


Sometimes cars come first. Other times watches come first. I used to have a driveway full of cars and a couple of watches. Now I have 3 cars and crap ton of watches

I remember my first car at 16. It was a old 1980 Chevy malibu with puke green paint and vinyl seats


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Superbri22 said:


> I scooped one from Macy's. To save a couple more bucks and go around ain't worth it to me. That's just my opinion. And don't wait to long they seem to be going fast from other dealers...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats true for the most part

However the local Seiko ADs around my way are little mom and pop type shops (small businesses) so I like to buy from a small business when I can as you get a better buying experience then at a big box store. Plus I had him order this watch for me and he did not touch it until I got there. I was the first person to play with it and remove stickers.

That said, if the local Macys store had them in stock, I would have snapped up the PADI version there. However every time I order from macy's.com, it winds up damaged but the shipper. The last time they tossed the shipping box into my yard. My neighbor saw it and the box damage corresponds to it hitting the bricks in my garden

But you are 100%, It looks like places cannot keep them in stock and they are selling out (like the first few months of the Turtle Diver)


----------



## Zach.A (Jun 2, 2019)

This is the first "affordable" quartz I've been tempted by this year...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Lume shot


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay, so my SNJ025 arrived today. Quick thoughts.

Negatives:

-My bezel has a little play in it and to me doesn't turn as crisply as other Seiko bezels I have used. It isn't awful, but could be better.

-The OEM Strap is nice, but as mentioned by some, too long for under 7.5" wrists. I know it is supposed to fit over a wetsuit, it I will never need that function. I have it on an Isofrane strap for now until I get the shorter, Uncle Seiko strap.

- And now the big problem. The crown at 3 was very, very difficult to turn and screw all the way in. I was afraid I would have to see about getting it fixed, that is how poorly it worked. I fixed it with a little silicone grease (very little), but it was disappointing.

Now that is out of the way, what I like.

-I have 7" wrist and it fits just fine. Seiko is great at designing large watches that fit the wrist well.

-Crown issues aside, the watch functions are awesome. It is fun to set and just an overall cool movement.

-This watch just looks like it is ready for anything and will get wrist time almost everyday.

-It is also lighter than what you think it would be, so it wears very well.

All in all I am looking forward to wearing this watch daily.



















Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

surrealblu said:


> Okay, so my SNJ025 arrived today. Quick thoughts.
> 
> Negatives:
> 
> ...


Ah yes the Seiko diver crown. Mine is like that also. It reminded me of my Seiko SKX divers a sort of gritty and tough turning feeling which makes it seem like it is broken or cross-threaded.

I fix mine by unscrewing the crown so I can see the crown tube threads and then using some waxed dental floss on the threads(just move it back and forth like you are flossing your teeth.) That should fix it. My first time with my first SKX173 (my first Seiko diver), I had a gritty crown and thought I had broken it.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

quite surprise SNJ025 was sold out at most places (plenty of PADIs and SNJ028). fortunately im still able to grab 1 last piece from a local AD. overall i quite happy with the new module despite that it doesnt have CDT or some sort of auto backlight. the first 24hr has +/- 0s which is a good sign. this will be a good grab' n go watch for me.

on a nato








on a +/- 7'' wrist


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Padi on the way!!! 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 14416635


Friend looks fantastic.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Oscar2907 said:


> Friend looks fantastic.


Thanks!
I have about twenty nato straps (but they are all in 20mm). It's fun!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Now with MN strap.
I wish one day someone will make an aftermarket stainless steel shroud for Arnie. That will perfectly match my MN strap! ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

How about this MN? Is it too colorful? ;-)


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

imdamian said:


> quite surprise SNJ025 was sold out at most places (plenty of PADIs and SNJ028). fortunately im still able to grab 1 last piece from a local AD. overall i quite happy with the new module despite that it doesnt have CDT or some sort of auto backlight. the first 24hr has +/- 0s which is a good sign. this will be a good grab' n go watch for me.
> 
> on a nato
> View attachment 14416609
> ...


There are a lot of folks that loved the original Arnie but really did not want to spend $1000+ for a mildly beat up watch with a shroud that if you looked at hard enough would crack. Yes I know there is the aftermarket shroud that have come out but that means even more money spent on it. Plus the newest Original Arnie is coming up on 30 years in a few months.

The SNJ025 is the classic looking Arnie and it resembles the original so I am not surprised that these cannot be kept in stock. It kind of reminds me of the Seiko SRP777 Turtle diver as when this watch came out, it kept going out of stock because it resembled the classic 6309 the most (silver hands, black bezel with silver numbers)

I like the PADI version but I think the non PADI version is the big seller at this point

As for the countdown timer, I still believe that most folks looking at this watch will not care about the lack of countdown timer. I don't think Seiko will lose too many sales due to not having one. Most folks buying one will look at this watch as being an analog watch which happens to have a digital date that you don't need to set again after the odd day months.

If you look at watches regular folks(non watch fans) are wearing, most are wearing analog quartz chronographs. Yet how many of them do you think use that Chronograph?

I myself have not used a timer on my watch since I was in high school in the 1990's. If I need to time something(like in my home kitchen) I ether use my cell phone or ask Alexa to countdown the time.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm amazed at how much I love this watch......the strap, while amazing, is just too damn long like all Seiko straps. I swapped it's hardware onto the Uncle Seiko strap.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

The Arnie alongside my favorite Seiko watch of all time, the Darth Tuna. Somehow, the Arnie manages to wear smaller than the Darth.


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

The Seiko Arnie has arrived! Lucky to find a local AD who called to say they just got the watch and I couldn't resist. Wears really well -- actually smaller than I thought -- is very comfortable. Can really see this a daily casual wear. Definitely check this watch out if you have any interest.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

imdamian said:


> quite surprise SNJ025 was sold out at most places (plenty of PADIs and SNJ028). fortunately im still able to grab 1 last piece from a local AD. overall i quite happy with the new module despite that it doesnt have CDT or some sort of auto backlight. the first 24hr has +/- 0s which is a good sign. this will be a good grab' n go watch for me.
> 
> on a nato
> View attachment 14416609
> ...


Looks good on that nato.

Also, its quartz. Were you really expecting to lose/gain time over 24hrs?

And why does it need a CDT? Because it has a digital module?

This is prob the only ISO Seiko Diver on the market that even has a stopwatch!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Howa said:


> I'm amazed at how much I love this watch......the strap, while amazing, is just too damn long like all Seiko straps. I swapped it's hardware onto the Uncle Seiko strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice

Uncle Seiko makes good straps and bracelets

I looked over the GL831 to see why it is so special and is considered a legend and have come to the conclusion that the look can be recreated simply taking a Seiko 4F24ZZ Z-22 strap that came on the Seiko SKXA35 and SKX173 and using the buckle/tang and buckle mounting spring bar from the waved Z22 found on the SKX007/009/011j

I think I might try that as I still have a new in package 4F24ZZ strap that I was saving for a SKX173 and the buckle and other hardware from that vented Z22 strap.

DAL1BP


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

Impulse said:


> Looks good on that nato.
> 
> Also, its quartz. Were you really expecting to lose/gain time over 24hrs?
> 
> ...


i have citizen/casio/g-shocks that lose/gain 1~3s per day. well it make more sense to me to have a CDT rather then a stop watch since its a divers watch?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Countdown timer? What does everyone think the bezel is for? It's even got a triangle and lume pip to tell you when time's up! (Want to count down 35 mins? Turn the bezel so it reads 25 at your minute hand - there being 60 mins in an hour - then when the minute hand next hits the triangle and lume pip, you'll have had 35 mins!)


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Impulse said:


> This is prob the only ISO Seiko Diver on the market that even has a stopwatch!


Plenty of diver's chronos, eg


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> How about this MN? Is it too colorful? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14416869
> 
> ...


Not if you have an ambition of pursuing a career in circus


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

therion said:


> Not if you have an ambition of pursuing a career in circus


Thanks. Very good point of view! ;-)


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

AirWatch said:


> While they're calling the module "new", it seems like it's missing countdown timer(s), which in this day and age is a major omission. The display seems to be too small to hold much of a functional practicality. Other than that, I like the exaggerated, kids' action watch look of it to the point that I just might get one, usefulness be damned!


same here i thought it was ugly as hell but i watched a review on yt and bought one at full msrp 5 minutes later


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

they got a gold one? damn if someone has a gold one and wanna trade for an snj025 let me know .mine should be here on Wednesday


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> > This is prob the only ISO Seiko Diver on the market that even has a stopwatch!
> ...


Yep. Very correct.

I own an SNDA59 diver's chrono as well - so this was not my brightest comment!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> AirWatch said:
> 
> 
> > While they're calling the module "new", it seems like it's missing countdown timer(s), *which in this day and age is a major omission*. The display seems to be too small to hold much of a functional practicality. Other than that, I like the exaggerated, kids' action watch look of it to the point that I just might get one, usefulness be damned!
> ...


I still dont get why not having a CDT is a "major omission".

Why SHOULD the Arnie have a CDT to begin with? Is this a standard feature on other Seiko Divers?

Divers watches need to measure elapsed time as per ISO6425- this Arnie does that via the bezel and stopwatch. Other divers' watches do it via the bezel only or a chrono function (if so equipped).

Why a CDT?

You said that "in this day and age" that no CDT "is a major omission"....so am I to take it that a Seiko turtle, or a Casio A158 are severely lacking because a CDT is supposed to be commonplace "in this day and age"?

Sounds more like you're comparing this to a G Shock, just because the Arnie has a digital display. Having a digital display does not automatically mean the watch should have functions like a GShock!

If you want to get s Seiko that compares against a GShock, get the "DigiTuna". This Arnie is NOT in the same bracket as a GShock.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I have swapped the rubber straps between my Tuna and Arnie. 
I put the Arnie OEM strap on my Tuna. Due to Tuna's shorter lug-to-lug, the Arnie strap is now usable and not too long!
I then put Uncle Seiko GL831 short version on Arnie. The length is just perfect!
Very happy! I no longer need to buy one more GL831. :-d


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> I have swapped the rubber straps between my Tuna and Arnie.
> I put the Arnie OEM strap on my Tuna. Due to Tuna's shorter lug-to-lug, the Arnie strap is now usable and not too long!
> I then put Uncle Seiko GL831 short version on Arnie. The length is just perfect!
> Very happy! I no longer need to buy one more GL831. :-d
> ...


What's your wrist size? Curious as to choosing between the regular and short version of the GL831.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

skyboss_4evr said:


> What's your wrist size? Curious as to choosing between the regular and short version of the GL831.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist size is 17cm (just below 7").
I use the fifth hole (out of 11 holes) on GL831 short version.


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm still on the fence about keeping this watch. I have the Padi Version and my initial impression was I loved it... but as I have looked at it and examined it longer and longer I cant get over the feeling that this watch feels cheap. I think it has to do with the feel and the movement of the bezel. I know the bezel insert is aluminum but the entire bezel itself feels aluminum to the touch. While at this price point I have reasonable expectations of bezel movement, but this bezel rotation feels cheap and way less quality that my Turtle. I just cant shake the feeling for the price of this watch there should be a little more quality involved. Anyone else feel like this.... also yes this does contradict my emotional response of "This watch looks badass" ! 

Anyways first post on the forum, Long time Lurker, amazing resource here for watch knowledge


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

imdamian said:


> quite surprise SNJ025 was sold out at most places (plenty of PADIs and SNJ028). fortunately im still able to grab 1 last piece from a local AD. overall i quite happy with the new module despite that it doesnt have CDT or some sort of auto backlight. the first 24hr has +/- 0s which is a good sign. this will be a good grab' n go watch for me.
> 
> on a nato
> View attachment 14416609
> ...


The Arnie on nato is perfection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

AdamRay41 said:


> I'm still on the fence about keeping this watch. I have the Padi Version and my initial impression was I loved it... but as I have looked at it and examined it longer and longer I cant get over the feeling that this watch feels cheap. I think it has to do with the feel and the movement of the bezel. I know the bezel insert is aluminum but the entire bezel itself feels aluminum to the touch. While at this price point I have reasonable expectations of bezel movement, but this bezel rotation feels cheap and way less quality that my Turtle. I just cant shake the feeling for the price of this watch there should be a little more quality involved. Anyone else feel like this.... also yes this does contradict my emotional response of "This watch looks badass" !
> 
> Anyways first post on the forum, Long time Lurker, amazing resource here for watch knowledge


I am with you on the bezel. It is easily the weakest link on the watch. It isn't a huge deal for me because I use the bezel maybe a few times a week.

Now maybe I am a little more forgiving because I paid $370 for mine brand new and now they are selling for much more, but this was a piece I was keeping pretty much no matter the situation.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

surrealblu said:


> I am with you on the bezel. It is easily the weakest link on the watch. It isn't a huge deal for me because I use the bezel maybe a few times a week.
> 
> Now maybe I am a little more forgiving because I paid $370 for mine brand new and now they are selling for much more, but this was a piece I was keeping pretty much no matter the situation.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


Yeah, it's definitely a quality control issue, my 027 Pepsi bezel is wobbly and has more back play, but in comparison, my 025 black has noticeably less play. Definitely the weakest link of the watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> My wrist size is 17cm (just below 7").
> I use the fifth hole (out of 11 holes) on GL831 short version.
> 
> View attachment 14419241
> ...


Thank you! Looks perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Now with MN strap.
> I wish one day someone will make an aftermarket stainless steel shroud for Arnie. That will perfectly match my MN strap! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14416805
> ...


thats much better then that crazy looking pink nato no offense intended


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

It looks like even Macys has sold out of the SNJ025

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-solar-analog-digital-prospex-divers-black-silicone-strap-watch-47.8mm?ID=9977560&cm_mmc=Google_adnet-_-macys-branded_macys-branded-_-macys-043194468723003089134638676263105381221-_-kclickid_ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64_hoo_mobile_us_web&type=pid|$CLICK_ID$|ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64-ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64&ADNETID=${clickData.clickId..&m_sc=sem&m_sb=Ad.net&m_tp=Search&m_ac=Google_adnet&m_ag=macys%20branded&m_cn=macys%20branded&m_pi=kclickid_ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64_{clickid..


Still looks like the PADI version is available

This to me is the big retro influenced watch of the year


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> It looks like even Macys has sold out of the SNJ025
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-solar-analog-digital-prospex-divers-black-silicone-strap-watch-47.8mm?ID=9977560&cm_mmc=Google_adnet-_-macys-branded_macys-branded-_-macys-043194468723003089134638676263105381221-_-kclickid_ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64_hoo_mobile_us_web&type=pid|$CLICK_ID$|ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64-ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64&ADNETID=${clickData.clickId..&m_sc=sem&m_sb=Ad.net&m_tp=Search&m_ac=Google_adnet&m_ag=macys%20branded&m_cn=macys%20branded&m_pi=kclickid_ff5469c2-9763-45a9-93ff-197e10849e64_{clickid..
> 
> ...


It's definitely surprising that the Pepsi is not selling as hot, maybe people are over the Pepsi craze! Or, it's people going all in the truly retro inspired black.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

dogandcatdentist said:


> It's definitely surprising that the Pepsi is not selling as hot, maybe people are over the Pepsi craze! Or, it's people going all in the truly retro inspired black.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I was all set to go out and buy one today, there are a half dozen Seiko AD's withing 45 min. driving distance, 4 had none, 2 had the Pepsi only. I passed because I like the black version more. I actually don't mind the color combo, it's the Padi on the dial I don't care for. One is going to check with Seiko on Monday (tomorrow) to see if there are any available to him.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

AdamRay41 said:


> this watch feels cheap. I think it has to do with the feel and the movement of the bezel.


Yeah, I agree - one of the first things I thought was that the bezel does feel cheap. The bezel on the turtle is a lot more solid, it feels like an alloy on the arnie. It is very 'clicky', too, not very smooth - it jumps from point to point. It doesn't feel badly made though, more of a weight-saving thing - and now I kinda like it - it speaks to the whole OTT, grown-up toy ethos the watch has.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> I was all set to go out and buy one today, there are a half dozen Seiko AD's withing 45 min. driving distance, 4 had none, 2 had the Pepsi only. I passed because I like the black version more. I actually don't mind the color combo, it's the Padi on the dial I don't care for. One is going to check with Seiko on Monday (tomorrow) to see if there are any available to him.


I hope you have good luck in finding one.

However even Seiko USA says it is sold out.

https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/snj025

Even the SNJ028 rose gold bezel Seiko web exclusive is sold out

However the PADI version is still available

I wonder if Seiko misjudged the interested in this watch and did not make as many as they should of in the first few batches? It reminds me of when Nintendo screwed the pooch with by only making a small amount of the Nintendo classic. The demand well outstripped the supply.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> I hope you have good luck in finding one.
> 
> However even Seiko USA says it is sold out.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the black and rose gold tone one, the 028, has a case back with, Special Edition, like the PADI does? Can anyone confirm this?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

dogandcatdentist said:


> It's definitely surprising that the Pepsi is not selling as hot, maybe people are over the Pepsi craze! Or, it's people going all in the truly retro inspired black.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Most likely the retro inspired black version is winning because it is the watch that closely looks like the original. Plus there was no Pepsi Arnie

I like Pepsi watches. i love my SKX009 but I think the inclusion of the PADI wording on the PADI Arnie makes a dial that is already a bit busy look too busy.


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

The AD I went to had both the pepsi and the black so I was fortunate to try on both. The pepsi is nice but agree that the overall look is a little busy and out of character for this watch.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ctaranti said:


> The AD I went to had both the pepsi and the black so I was fortunate to try on both. The pepsi is nice but agree that the overall look is a little busy and out of character for this watch.


I agree and hopefully an orange version will make its comeback 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Here's my new Arnie. Swapped out the strap for an Uncle Seiko waffle strap. My wrist is 6.7 inches and the oem strap was way too long.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe I’ll have luck finding one if there are Pepsi versions out there right now. I actually like the Pepsi version of this watch and that is the one I will probably get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I started watching "Commando" last night with my kid, as part of his 80s education program.
I was extra excited because my SNJ027P was supposed to turn up today, but it's been delayed an extra day 
I guess gives me extra time to source a better strap given all the posts here with people of writs size under 7".


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

double.


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi slideit,

Did you purchase locally? and any discount available?

Cheers Michael


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

double post


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

wooly88 said:


> Here's my new Arnie. Swapped out the strap for an Uncle Seiko waffle strap. My wrist is 6.7 inches and the oem strap was way too long.


Nice look on the waffle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

journeyforce said:


> I hope you have good luck in finding one.
> 
> However even Seiko USA says it is sold out.
> 
> ...


I can wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Fordehouse said:


> Hi slideit,
> 
> Did you purchase locally? and any discount available?
> 
> Cheers Michael


Hi Michael

I bought from https://www.starbuy.com.au/starbuy-deal-of-the-day/weekend-flash-seiko-mens-watch-sale
There was a code for an extra 10% off (seiko10), so it came to AUD 575.10.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Even Macy’s is sold out. That’s saying alot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Small wrist guy here (6.75”), contemplating an Arnie reissue when they’re available again. 

My question for those of you who’ve swapped out the OEM strap... any difference in feel between Uncle Seiko’s waffle strap and the GL831? Is one softer than the other? 

FWIW, I hated the OEM strap that came on my SKX173. Trying to avoid that discomfort again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

slideit said:


> I started watching "Commando" last night with my kid, as part of his 80s education program.
> I was extra excited because my SNJ027P was supposed to turn up today, but it's been delayed an extra day
> I guess gives me extra time to source a better strap given all the posts here with people of writs size under 7".


Not that anyone cares, but I was wrong. I mixed up the tracking numbers. The Arnie arrived today, and the SNA411 Flightmaster will arrive tomorrow.
Bezel action seems fine. Light but not loose. Lines up OK. Horrible noise though.
Screwdowns work well.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Wrong post


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Small wrist guy here (6.75"), contemplating an Arnie reissue when they're available again.
> 
> My question for those of you who've swapped out the OEM strap... any difference in feel between Uncle Seiko's waffle strap and the GL831? Is one softer than the other?
> 
> ...


I have not had the Uncle Seiko strap but I suspect the GL831 is simply the strap that came on the SKX173 with the buckle of the one that came on the SKX007

The strap that is on the Arnie is very comfy. I have small wrists and it works fine


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> I have not had the Uncle Seiko strap but I suspect the GL831 is simply the strap that came on the SKX173 with the buckle of the one that came on the SKX007
> 
> The strap that is on the Arnie is very comfy. I have small wrists and it works fine


Thanks for your input. I have read that the OEM Arnie strap is soft and comfortable, but given its length, do you not have a lot of slop beyond the keeper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> I wonder if Seiko misjudged the interested in this watch and did not make as many as they should of in the first few batches? It reminds me of when Nintendo screwed the pooch with by only making a small amount of the Nintendo classic. The demand well outstripped the supply.


I heard from the German AD I bought mine from that the armies were supposed to be available in Europe in May, but that Seiko had underestimated the interest and so put back the release date while they tried to increase production.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

dont think so
Seiko's Basel releases generally come in August/Sept
I wasnt expecting to get my Arnie till sept and was shocked and delighted it was here mid august


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Thanks for your input. I have read that the OEM Arnie strap is soft and comfortable, but given its length, do you not have a lot of slop beyond the keeper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I move the keeper up and there is no slop.

You can also trim the strap so that you don't have a huge amount of tail left sticking out.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Small wrist guy here (6.75"), contemplating an Arnie reissue when they're available again.
> 
> My question for those of you who've swapped out the OEM strap... any difference in feel between Uncle Seiko's waffle strap and the GL831? Is one softer than the other?
> 
> ...


There are two versions of the Uncle Seiko waffle. The first version is rock hard even after you boil it, and it is almost, if not 100% identical to the waffles sold by other peddlers. The second version is slightly softer but still nowhere as comfortable as his GL831. In fact, I have heard that he made the second version because many users found the first version simply too stiff no matter what they do.

The GL831 is his version of the DAL1BP strap - which I also purchased separately so not sure if it is the same one from the SKX173 like others have mentioned. An un-boiled GL831 is still softer, more pliable and thus much more comfortable than a boiled DAL1BP. The biggest differences in my opinion are the placement of the strap holes and the fact that Uncle's version has a keeper with less space, making it so the strap tail sticks in place much better. Uncle's version has way less distance between strap holes so you can dial in the fit much better.

I would be getting my Arnie on Wednesday, and I'll do a comparison between the Uncle GL831 and the stock strap if anyone's interested.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

My Arnie will be arriving today, I’m wondering if there are any bracelet options for it that look good. I can do the rubber but more of a bracelet type.
Any recommendations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> I have not had the Uncle Seiko strap but I suspect the GL831 is simply the strap that came on the SKX173 with the buckle of the one that came on the SKX007
> 
> The strap that is on the Arnie is very comfy. I have small wrists and it works fine


The UncleSeiko GL831 is alot softer than the OEM SKX173 strap (4F24ZZ). The Uncle Seiko 831 (I suspect!) shares roots with the Bonetto Cinturini 284.

The strap on the Arnie is a softer silicone, more like the OEM Turtle strap, but in a "flat vent" style like the OEM SXK173 Strap (4F24ZZ).


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> I would be getting my Arnie on Wednesday, and I'll do a comparison between the Uncle GL831 and the stock strap if anyone's interested.


ah hah - you gave in brother - and rightly so
enjoy


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

journeyforce said:


> Nope, I move the keeper up and there is no slop.
> 
> You can also trim the strap so that you don't have a huge amount of tail left sticking out.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Great info on the straps. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Simon said:


> ah hah - you gave in brother - and rightly so
> enjoy


Seriously hope it would be my last purchase of 2019 though

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Seriously hope it would be my last purchase of 2019 though
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I say that after ever watch I get and somehow there are about 4 more to follow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

yep - the only one waiting for me now is a SLA033 with retailer and I gotta decide yea or nay
I have blown the budget for the year twice already
I am wanting to 'enjoy" what I have not lust after n chase after what I dont have


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

My SNJ025 just arrived, amazing how well it fits and the comfort. Just perfect on my 7.25" wrist. Won't be taking this one off for a while!


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm blaming it all squarely on you guys. Yes, I've been following all the scuttlebutt about the re-release of the Arnie but I still wasn't sold on buying one. I really couldn't wrap my head around an ana-digi. Then I kept reading all the Arnie threads. Then you guys started getting yours and raving about them. Then I hear they're mostly sold out. So what did I do? Just for laughs I started googling to see if I could find one. And I did. Just for more laughs I added it to the cart. I howled with laughter when the cart said it was giving me a huge discount, just for being me I guess. You probably figured out by now what I did next...


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

BoppinVinnieB said:


> I'm blaming it all squarely on you guys. Yes, I've been following all the scuttlebutt about the re-release of the Arnie but I still wasn't sold on buying one. I really couldn't wrap my head around an ana-digi. Then I kept reading all the Arnie threads. Then you guys started getting yours and raving about them. Then I hear they're mostly sold out. So what did I do? Just for laughs I started googling to see if I could find one. And I did. Just for more laughs I added it to the cart. I howled with laughter when the cart said it was giving me a huge discount, just for being me I guess. You probably figured out by now what I did next...


Ended up deleting the items on your cart?


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

schtozo said:


> Ended up deleting the items on your cart?


Well, I deleted it from the store's stock lol!


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Uncle Seiko GL831 for the win! The 22mm short is the way to go if you have 7" wrists. Looks awesome and comes with the better 22mm fat spring bars.

This setup fits way better for me than the OEM Strap!





































Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Took Arnie out for a hike this morning.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

surrealblu said:


> Uncle Seiko GL831 for the win! The 22mm short is the way to go if you have 7" wrists. Looks awesome and comes with the better 22mm fat spring bars.
> 
> This setup fits way better for me than the OEM Strap!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


Looks good! I have the same combination coming!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Superbri22 said:


> I say that after ever watch I get and somehow there are about 4 more to follow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true, I just got a modded sea urchin last night!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't worn anything else except when going for morning runs... Arnie and friend


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Arrived today!
I prefer the Pepsi version for a bit of fun, but an orange would be nice too.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

First full day


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good but why do you mention "better" 22mm fat spring bars"? my new Arnie strap came with the Seiko Fat spring bars ??


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I have noticed a slight quirk - whilst the three hands return and align perfectly at 12.00 when setting time digitally, when they perform their ballet to move to analogue position, the hour hand is always about 3-4mins ahead of the hour hand. The hands move in just perceptible to the eye little steps, and the hour hand is always slightly premature? That they all sync at 12.00 when adjusting digital shows its not an assembly fault, just a quirk of how the stepper motor pulses? anyone else have this?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> I have noticed a slight quirk - whilst the three hands return and align perfectly at 12.00 when setting time digitally, when they perform their ballet to move to analogue position, the hour hand is always about 3-4mins ahead of the hour hand. The hands move in just perceptible to the eye little steps, and the hour hand is always slightly premature? That they all sync at 12.00 when adjusting digital shows its not an assembly fault, just a quirk of how the stepper motor pulses? anyone else have this?


I watched a video review where it was mentioned there's a procedure to sync the hands. Maybe you need to try that. I don't own the watch yet and procedure wasn't demonstrated in video so refer to manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I love this watch but I can't get over the big screw down buttons. It's such an eye sore. 

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon said:


> I have noticed a slight quirk - whilst the three hands return and align perfectly at 12.00 when setting time digitally, when they perform their ballet to move to analogue position, the hour hand is always about 3-4mins ahead of the hour hand. The hands move in just perceptible to the eye little steps, and the hour hand is always slightly premature? That they all sync at 12.00 when adjusting digital shows its not an assembly fault, just a quirk of how the stepper motor pulses? anyone else have this?


I haven't noticed this myself, but I'll try to look when the minute hand hits the top of the hour and see where the hour hand is. 
I did, however on the first day put it in the alignment mode to make sure the hands lined up at 12:00 (which they did line up).


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Happy 1st week birthday Arnie II


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

krockwood said:


> Wears like a dream


That PVD/rose gold is a stunner sir!


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

krockwood said:


> Wears like a dream


I have one on the way, thanks for posting pictures! Does it say Special Edition on the case back?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

krockwood said:


> No the case back looks like the other 2 variants without the special edition.


Thanks! I have the PADI, it is stamped Special Edition on the case back.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenks78 (Jul 25, 2019)

I picked up my PADI last week from a UK dealer, and I absolutely love it. 
It wears so well for a large watch, I hardly notice the size, and the rubber strap is very comfy. 
Best watch purchase of this year, and mainly down to this excellent thread, off to explore strap options now.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks man
yeh, have synced a few times and they always go spot on at 12.00
however, when they return to time, the hour hand is slightly ahead
i can live with it - its how I know its mine


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Loving it so far after 1 week. I haven't worn any other watch since I put it on.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

Simon said:


> thanks man
> yeh, have synced a few times and they always go spot on at 12.00
> however, when they return to time, the hour hand is slightly ahead
> i can live with it - its how I know its mine


Just curious, what if, when you were adjusting the alignment, you purposely adjusted the hour hand to a point just a few minutes to the left of proper alignment. I wonder if it would then line up correctly when returned to the time keeping position? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Nolander said:


> Loving it so far after 1 week. I haven't worn any other watch since I put it on.


That makes 2 of us. Who knew Arnold cosplay would be so much fun?


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

As far as I can tell, the hour hand lines up properly when the minute hand is at the 12. I only happened to look a couple times today when everything was lined up, but it looked close enough that I couldn’t tell if it was off a little.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

dhodgins said:


> That makes 2 of us. Who knew Arnold cosplay would be so much fun?
> 
> View attachment 14426039


I think my forearm looks more muscular when I wear it


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mmmmm - very good idea - I adjusted the hour hand slightly behind the 12 when setting at alignment - 
not sure when it returned to time is made a difference
great suggestion though
might try again with more difference
watch this space

.........................
adjusted hour hand late & minute hand a minute fast 

............

half hour later - YOU CRACKED IT - EVERYTHING HITTING TARGET ON THE NOSE 
BRILLIANT johnnyB - great deductive powers buddy


and it has to be said - great watch enabling the owner to really align hands - awesome


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

journeyforce said:


> Looking at the one from macys, it comes out to be about $473.07. Not the greatest of prices but well under MSRP and still a good price.
> 
> I find a lot of Seiko AD's i have bought from will give a 15% or 20% discount so maybe a trip to a local Seiko AD might yield a arnie for a good price


So I've been looking for one of these the past couple of days, sold out everywhere. One web site I visited had it listed for retail at $525.00 and had a make an offer button which I clicked and offered $400.00. Got a reply they were sold out but were expecting more in 30 days and would accept my offer. After that I contacted a local brick & mortar Seiko AD, also sold out but he called his Seiko rep. and was told to expect another allocation by 9/30. Told him I had an online offer for $400.00, he said he would match it so I'm getting it there as soon as it shows up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Does the "Special Edition" on the back of the Pepsi mean anything (production numbers..) or just to go with PADI?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

slideit said:


> Does the "Special Edition" on the back of the Pepsi mean anything (production numbers..) or just to go with PADI?
> View attachment 14426431


Seiko special editions are basically unnumbered limited editions. Instead of aiming for a certain production number they limit the production period to only several months. And yes it is also because of the PADI branding.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

Simon said:


> mmmmm - very good idea - I adjusted the hour hand slightly behind the 12 when setting at alignment -
> not sure when it returned to time is made a difference
> great suggestion though
> might try again with more difference
> ...


Very good my friend! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

The sad thing is that there are plenty of SNJ027 PADI Arnies to be had. 

The Place I got my Omega Aqua Terra is also a Seiko AD and they have two of the PADI versions in stock

but they quickly sold out of the 3 regular Arnies. One was spoken for because it was ordered by a customer but the other sold within 6 hours. It seems the traditional Arnie is super popular


----------



## ChibaCityBlues (Jun 22, 2010)

Old and new, NATOs for the win (for me, anyway). Really hope an orange dialed version is in the works. Seiko really did a great job on this one. Big shout out to Frank at Time Zone for making this post possible!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine arrived today. First impressions are very good, the functions take a bit of getting used to but they're actually pretty easy to figure out, and the size is just perfect. The stock strap is even better than the Uncle Seiko flat vent GL831 in terms of comfort. Finally got myself a Seiko Diver with an LCD which lights up!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So this is a purely digital interface watch, even the crown at 3.


----------



## Jenks78 (Jul 25, 2019)

Currently in San Francisco for work, I had some free time, so I went looking at watches, my favourite way to kill time. 

Walked into Ravits watch and Jewelry, in the Galleria park, and sitting in the seiko display case was both the SNJ025, and SNJ027. 

So if anyone is in the bay area on business or pleasure they have both variants of the Arnie in stock.

Marked up at list price, I was only looking as I am very happy with my SNJ027, I did not even try to see If there was a deal to be had.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> looks good but why do you mention "better" 22mm fat spring bars"? my new Arnie strap came with the Seiko Fat spring bars ??


The fat spring bars that come on most Seiko divers/sport watches are just okay. The problem with them are that if you don't have drilled lugs they are a bit of hassle to remove. I have had trouble removing OEM spring bars from all my SKX.

Now the Uncle Seiko and Strapcode straps come with better fat spring bars. They have a little ridge that make them easier to remove and install (see the pic below).

I just prefer these 3rd party fat spring bars. I hope this answer helps:









Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> So this is a purely digital interface watch, even the crown at 3.


Almost. You use the digital interface to set all the time/date/local time/alarm features with using the crown at the 3 position. There are already at least 2 or 3 good YouTube videos that go over the functions and setting with this module.

It really is a really cool movement and the videos I watched on it were super informative on the crowns and how the my work with both the digital and analog displays.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Really liking it. There is a bit of the usual Seiko QC issue but it doesn't bother me.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

It hasn't left my wrist since I got it today other than for the few pics I snapped of it... That's a good sign.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I didn't think I liked the gold bezel version, but I have to say it's growing on me.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I'm not picking up one right now, but it's spectacular in all its variants

I've watched a couple of videos, and seems that it is a 3 motors caliber
in other words all 3 hands are indipendent and really quick to reach target time when set. Really good caliber in a timeless package. Win-win


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> It hasn't left my wrist since I got it today other than for the few pics I snapped of it... That's a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a great homage reissue to the original golden Arnie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Watchworld99 said:


>


Could you please tell me the model name of this one ? Is it h558-500A too ?


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

lincruste said:


> Could you please tell me the model name of this one ? Is it h558-500A too ?


Correct. The H558-500A Golden Arnie had a very short production run and it was produced before the normal black ones. The Orange Arnie also uses the same number sequence H558-500A because they both were sold only for the Japanese market at the time. Both the Golden and Orange Arnies are rare, especially the Golden version. Mine is from May 1982.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoota70 (Apr 2, 2017)

I’m read through everybody’s posts and can’t believe no one is pissed about what I’m pissed about..... the back light doesn’t work in stopwatch mode! Wtf? Why would Seiko miss on that?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

GTR83 said:


> Mine arrived today. First impressions are very good, the functions take a bit of getting used to but they're actually pretty easy to figure out, and the size is just perfect. The stock strap is even better than the Uncle Seiko flat vent GL831 in terms of comfort. Finally got myself a Seiko Diver with an LCD which lights up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must confess the gold one is the better looking for me, probably because the crowns are black. What is your wrist size?


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Shoota70 said:


> I'm read through everybody's posts and can't believe no one is pissed about what I'm pissed about..... the back light doesn't work in stopwatch mode! Wtf? Why would Seiko miss on that?


I hadn't noticed till you mentioned it. Out of interest, did the original?


----------



## Shoota70 (Apr 2, 2017)

I can’t answer that - never handled one.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Shoota70 said:


> I'm read through everybody's posts and can't believe no one is pissed about what I'm pissed about..... the back light doesn't work in stopwatch mode! Wtf? Why would Seiko miss on that?


I don't think they missed it, it is part of the design.

The top let pusher is what activates the backlight. That is also the same pusher that start, stops, and resets the chronograph feature. That means that for this specific mode, instead of having the light blink on every time you use the chronograph, it is just disabled.

I bet the the engineers figured, and rightly so, that the amount of times your are using the chronograph feature in low to no light situations is very, very little. If that is the worst design flaw of this watch, they did a very good job at designing it!

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

slideit said:


> I hadn't noticed till you mentioned it. Out of interest, did the original?


No the original doesn't allow for the light to be used during the stopwatch function. This is not a dealbreaker for me because I normally use the stopwatch during the day if needed. It would of been an added bonus if the light did come on while using the stopwatch at night or in a poorly lit room but as surrealblu had mentioned, low light conditions was not an afterthought with the Arnie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey all, Macys has the PADI one on sale for $336 after discount.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> I must confess the gold one is the better looking for me, probably because the crowns are black. What is your wrist size?


It's 7" on a good day. I wear the watch on the 5th or 6th notch. Right call on the crowns, and the lugs are also blacked out which makes the watch head appear visually smaller.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine on watchgecko diver mesh
oem rubber is very nice though
watch is very light and wears nicely and if pushers on left were not gigantic it would look much nicer
bezel action is beyond cheap its ....... horrific
im still happy with it,its different
thats my 2 cents


----------



## Shoota70 (Apr 2, 2017)

Careless they didn’t design around it. If one is looking to the Arnie as a g-shock alternative, don’t.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

BigDuke said:


> Hey all, Macys has the PADI one on sale for $336 after discount.


Why no love for the PADI? I really like mine. It's my 3rd PADI, maybe I'm stuck in a rut?

Edit: decided to add a photo because that's more interesting


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Shoota70 said:


> I'm read through everybody's posts and can't believe no one is pissed about what I'm pissed about..... the back light doesn't work in stopwatch mode! Wtf? Why would Seiko miss on that?


Like the lack of countdown timer, this does not bother me. From my own stand point, i don't use the stop watch function at night or in the dark. But of course for the most part, i tend to treat this Arnie as a analog watch with a date that i don't have to change every short month(keeps wear and tear off the crown threads)


----------



## notdec (May 25, 2019)

I picked up the SNJ028 Gold version last Friday (first day of availability in Australia) but forgot to post some photos.

The thing that really sold me on the gold version is the PVD black lugs, pushers and hardware on the strap. The strap is a bit too long for my 6 3/4" wrist, but it's so comfortable that it doesn't bother me. I've been wearing it most of the week and am really enjoying it!


----------



## notdec (May 25, 2019)

slideit said:


> Does the "Special Edition" on the back of the Pepsi mean anything (production numbers..) or just to go with PADI?
> View attachment 14426431


Great choice of beer *and* watch - fellow South Australian here.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I’d be interested in hearing time keeping results on this movement from those who’ve been tracking it. 

TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

how long does the backlight stay on for?


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Everdying said:


> how long does the backlight stay on for?


A couple seconds.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I already have two Tunas and will probably pick up the Arnie at some point. In the meantime, I'm wearing this one.

IMG_5740r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

I know you've been wondering what it looks like on an engineer...


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^
That’s a brave move, any pics on the wrist possible :-!


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

dhodgins said:


> I know you've been wondering what it looks like on an engineer...
> 
> View attachment 14429897


Best bracelet combo yet, nice one!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Does this Mesh?


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally picked one today.








I didn't even notice the size difference with its ancestor.
Another improvement I appreciate, leap years are now supported.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I wish Macy's had the reg black =\
Their sale would be hard to pass.


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> That's a brave move, any pics on the wrist possible :-!


Sure.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

BigDuke said:


> Hey all, Macys has the PADI one on sale for $336 after discount.


I just snapped one of the PADI's for 40% off at Macys. I was planning on getting the original colorway but could not resist and have always wanted a Pepsi bezel watch. I will post when it gets here!!GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solomander (Sep 26, 2012)

Depth gauge!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

New MN strap arrived this morning.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

It had one day off, and now it's back on the wrist.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I've seen posts venting about the displeasure with not having the countdown timer. But, I've found another thing that bugs me. On the original Arnie, the "L" time is the local time, and is the time setting that is linked to the alarm function, which makes sense, but..on the new Arnie, the "L" time is used as a second time zone function, as the other digital time function is the one linked to the analog time. It would have made more sense to have the "L" time on the new Arnie movement linked to the analog hands/time, and not the way it is currently functions. Anyone else found this strange?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I've seen posts venting about the displeasure with not having the countdown timer. But, I've found another thing that bugs me. On the original Arnie, the "L" time is the local time, and is the time setting that is linked to the alarm function, which makes sense, but..on the new Arnie, the "L" time is used as a second time zone function, as the other digital time function is the one linked to the analog time. It would have made more sense to have the "L" time on the new Arnie movement linked to the analog hands/time, and not the way it is currently functions. Anyone else found this strange?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Are you sure ? I'll have to check that tonight, but I thought the alarm was linked to the regular digital time.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I've seen posts venting about the displeasure with not having the countdown timer. But, I've found another thing that bugs me. On the original Arnie, the "L" time is the local time, and is the time setting that is linked to the alarm function, which makes sense, but..on the new Arnie, the "L" time is used as a second time zone function, as the other digital time function is the one linked to the analog time. It would have made more sense to have the "L" time on the new Arnie movement linked to the analog hands/time, and not the way it is currently functions. Anyone else found this strange?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The alarm function on the original is its own separate mode. It is not linked to the local time or any other function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I've seen posts venting about the displeasure with not having the countdown timer. But, I've found another thing that bugs me. On the original Arnie, the "L" time is the local time, and is the time setting that is linked to the alarm function, which makes sense, but..on the new Arnie, the "L" time is used as a second time zone function, as the other digital time function is the one linked to the analog time. It would have made more sense to have the "L" time on the new Arnie movement linked to the analog hands/time, and not the way it is currently functions. Anyone else found this strange?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The Local Time feature is linked to analog second hand. The hour and minute are independent of the analog clock. I think this is to account for half hour time zone differences. there are a few in the world.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

The Arnie is now sold out at Macy's, glad I didn't wait until today!!!!


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I ordered mine from Macy's as soon as they were available. I paid a little more than I could have, but I was impatient. Now I'm glad I didn't wait.
Picture just for fun:


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Nolander said:


> I ordered mine from Macy's as soon as they were available. I paid a little more than I could have, but I was impatient. Now I'm glad I didn't wait.
> Picture just for fun:


I did the same. Was going to wait for Labor Day sale and so glad I didn't!








Mine says hello!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

dhodgins said:


> Sure.
> 
> View attachment 14430889


Love it with the Engineers band! What made you get the straight end Over the curved?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

"I eat Green Berets for breakfast" 
- Col. John Matrix









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Shoota70 said:


> Careless they didn't design around it. If one is looking to the Arnie as a g-shock alternative, don't.


Why would anyone consider the Arnie as an alternative to a gshock?

Do they share a similar trait?


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I've seen posts venting about the displeasure with not having the countdown timer. But, I've found another thing that bugs me. On the original Arnie, the "L" time is the local time, and is the time setting that is linked to the alarm function, which makes sense, but..on the new Arnie, the "L" time is used as a second time zone function, as the other digital time function is the one linked to the analog time. It would have made more sense to have the "L" time on the new Arnie movement linked to the analog hands/time, and not the way it is currently functions. Anyone else found this strange?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I've checked on my H558-5000: like I remembered, the alarm is triggered by the regular digital clock (the one with seconds).
The "L" clock is unrelated.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

BTW, size comparaison:


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Impulse said:


> Why would anyone consider the Arnie as an alternative to a gshock?
> 
> Do they share a similar trait?


Oversized plastic/resin digi-analog quartz watch? Yeah I'd say they share a similar trait.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

journeyforce said:


> Like the lack of countdown timer, this does not bother me. From my own stand point, i don't use the stop watch function at night or in the dark. But of course for the most part, i tend to treat this Arnie as a analog watch with a date that i don't have to change every short month(keeps wear and tear off the crown threads)


Totally agree mate


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This would look good on a beads of rice, with those ricey lugs already on it


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wait, so it's got 2 chrono functions and no CD-timer? I guess SEIKO'd be flogged if they deviated too much from the original but at least choose between a digital chrono and a countdown bezel or vice versa.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> This would look good on a beads of rice, with those ricey lugs already on it


Coincidentally I was thinking about that earlier. I have a Samurai on a bor that I'm thinking of swapping to something else, and I was wondering if this might be worth a try. If get a chance I'll give it a go.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> This would look good on a beads of rice, with those ricey lugs already on it


Especially if you could find a nice black PVD beads of rice bracelet to compliment the case.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Cabana parenting at the In-laws club pool. Take those Arnies out this holiday weekend!










Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

$336 at Macy's

https://mcys.co/2KHH6fS

Edit: Now it's saying they're all gone but I've seen stock appear and disappear frequently so might be worth checking back from time to time.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> Oversized plastic/resin digi-analog quartz watch? Yeah I'd say they share a similar trait.


dont be a hater


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> dont be a hater


Or be, no one really cares


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

lincruste said:


> Or be, no one really cares












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

ewewew said:


> $336 at Macy's
> 
> https://mcys.co/2KHH6fS
> 
> Edit: Now it's saying they're all gone but I've seen stock appear and disappear frequently so might be worth checking back from time to time.


And now these are gone. Can't keep them in stock anywhere for long!

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

surrealblu said:


> And now these are gone. Can't keep them on stock anywhere for long!
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


Give it a few months and they'll come down and be readily available, like the Turtle.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

RFCII said:


> Give it a few months and they'll come down and be readily available, like the Turtle.


I've seen a few posts talking about how the watch is selling out. Almost like it will never be back in stock again. But this is Seiko. Not some modern limited item outfit that likes to post about sell outs of a few hundred items to build a name for their company.

I do have a question though as I'm still deciding on which version I want. What is the possibility or timeline for another possible color on the Arnie? Someone posted the orange version of the original.

Also, what's the deal on the site exclusive gold version? Are those more limited? I don't have any knowledge of previous site exclusives so I don't know how Seiko handles restocks on those. If it's based on how quickly they sell to continue to produce more or other factors.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Arnie on BOR ,as suggested in an earlier Post .


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

mkeric1 said:


> dont be a hater


I like the watch and I like G-Shocks too. Saying it shares no traits with a G-Shock is idiotic. Probably shouldn't be calling me a child when you act like a massive baby crying about people hating because you're so sensitive that you interpret something as criticism that isn't.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

G1Ninja said:


> What is the possibility or timeline for another possible color on the Arnie? Someone posted the orange version of the original.


Seiko releasing an orange SNJ02x is of course a possibility. However it is also a possibility they won't, nobody here can say for now or estimate an ETA.
Seiko DID make a JDM-only orange BFK (SBCZ015), which only sold in Japan and was released a couple years after the original colors. And they have already made orange solar watches.
Don't hold your breath, though.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

trameline said:


> Arnie on BOR ,as suggested in an earlier Post .


That's a great combo, thanks for the inspiration! I thought that a bracelet was a no go for this particular watch, but your pics made me change my mind.


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

trameline said:


> Arnie on BOR ,as suggested in an earlier Post .


Arniegasam lololol


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

trameline said:


> Arnie on BOR ,as suggested in an earlier Post .[/QUO
> 
> #Double post GRR!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Arrived in my mailbox today:









Others have reviewed, so I'll just add my initial impressions- it feels great on the wrist. Not too big for a ~6.5 in wrist, in my opinion. Strap is nice and soft. The end sticks out, but I have an Uncle Seiko short rubber strap coming.

Setting the time was a breeze. Buttons and crown operation are intuitive, as are the screwdown action on the crown. It makes sense to me to screw down the crowns to unlock the pushers.

Also a comment on the time and L-time function. I plan on using this to travel because it is possible to pull out the crown and set the hr without stopping the minutes and seconds. What I have done is set both main time and L-time to my home time zone, and will simply adjust the hr in the main time when I change time zone so that the hands will follow. L-time will track my home time. Backwards, I know, but it works for me.

Am very happy that I got it!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got mine today as well and totally unexpected. After searching hi and low for one this past week and not finding any (in black) I ended up ordering one from a local AD which I was told wouldn't be in until end of October. Fast forward to today, my wife drags me to a shopping mall where I spot a Hannoush Jewelry store. I go in and they happen to be a Seiko AD. They had a large and varied selection of Seiko stock on display, including, you guessed it, my new Arnie! I asked how much, was quoted list price at $525.00. I told the nice sales lady I'd take it for no more than $400.00, she checked with manager, came back and asked "how would you like to pay?"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, so after reading through the manual I find one thing kind of strange. It clearly says after salt water use not to run fresh water from a faucet on it but rather soak it in a bowl of fresh water and then wipe it dry. Really? An ISO rated diver and you can’t run water from a faucet on it. Am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Ok, so after reading through the manual I find one thing kind of strange. It clearly says after salt water use not to run fresh water from a faucet on it but rather soak it in a bowl of fresh water and then wipe it dry. Really? An ISO rated diver and you can't run water from a faucet on it. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should do this with any dive watch after it has been in the ocean, so I am not surprised they are recommending this course of action.

In fact, you should probably do this after diving in any water source.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

surrealblu said:


> You should do this with any dive watch after it has been in the ocean, so I am not surprised they are recommending this course of action.
> 
> In fact, you should probably do this after diving in any water source.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


I think you missed my point. I always rinse my dive watches thoroughly after salt water use but under running water from a faucet. Why would that not be ok to do with this particular watch, per the manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> I think you missed my point. I always rinse my dive watches thoroughly after salt water use but under running water from a faucet. Why would that not be ok to do with this particular watch, per the manual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweat or seawater, you will get it cleaner by soaking than just holding it under running water. In fact, scuba gear should get an immersion in clean water for about 20 minutes after a day's diving in fresh or saltwater.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

adnj said:


> Sweat or seawater, you will get it cleaner by soaking than just holding it under running water. In fact, scuba gear should get an immersion in clean water for about 20 minutes after a day's diving in fresh or saltwater.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


So running it under a faucet won't harm the watch, it's just that soaking it does a better job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> So running it under a faucet won't harm the watch, it's just that soaking it does a better job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the watch will be fine. Seiko is just giving you the normal advice that you should do to most parts of diving equipment. Let it soak as that will get the crap out of it from diving in the sea (like salt and fish crap). I soak my CPAP when I clean it rather then just run water through it as soaking gets it cleaner.

Congrats on your new watch


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks and it just seems more common sense to me that running water would flush more stuff out and get it cleaner but what do I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Thanks and it just seems more common sense to me that running water would flush more stuff out and get it cleaner but what do I know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it has something to do with fully dissolving the salt/other sea stuff. I don't think you are doing something awful by just rinsing, but as stated above it is a best practice.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe I always used the soak method as well. Probably read that in an Omega manual or other manual about cleaning stuff after going in the ocean or a pool.



lincruste said:


> Seiko releasing an orange SNJ02x is of course a possibility. However it is also a possibility they won't, nobody here can say for now or estimate an ETA.
> Seiko DID make a JDM-only orange BFK (SBCZ015), which only sold in Japan and was released a couple years after the original colors. And they have already made orange solar watches.
> Don't hold your breath, though.


Thanks. I'm not waiting a couple years. I was hoping maybe in the next few months or by next year's watch shows. All three are nice and I'm having trouble deciding. Get the normal or PADI at discount. Or wait for the exclusive to come back in stock. I want to see the gold in person as in photos it always looks different.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Are the gold ones really that exclusive? They are on the shelves here in Singapore..

Anyway, someone asked about timekeeping, and mine is +8 since 18 August


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Are the gold ones really that exclusive? They are on the shelves here in Singapore..
> 
> Anyway, someone asked about timekeeping, and mine is +8 since 18 August


I think it's an US market thing. They're available from ADs in the EU too.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mtb2104 said:


> Are the gold ones really that exclusive? They are on the shelves here in Singapore..
> 
> Anyway, someone asked about timekeeping, and mine is +8 since 18 August


That was me and thanks for the report.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I was on my way to put the bor bracelet off my Samurai onto the Arnie when I took a detour and ended up with this:


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea... I think I need one of these. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

wemedge said:


> Arrived in my mailbox today:
> 
> View attachment 14440887
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture. I'm waiting on my Pepsi bezel Arnie to get delivered.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> So running it under a faucet won't harm the watch, it's just that soaking it does a better job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wont harm the watch, that is just the diving protocol. They say you are not supposed to run any watch under the faucet, we all do it and its fine.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Snagged this one for my brother on the Macys Labor Day sell. I ordered the black one for myself on the same sale and my fingers are crossed that my order doesnt somehow get cancelled. If you are on the fence on this one, just get it!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone know what the trick is to change the digital time display from 12 hr. to 24 hr. format? I’m following the manual but it’s not happening so I’m doing something wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> Anyone know what the trick is to change the digital time display from 12 hr. to 24 hr. format? I'm following the manual but it's not happening so I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While in time setting mode, the screen after the year setting is the 12/24 hour setting screen. When on that screen, turn the crown to change it.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Also, I have been wearing this for 2 weeks straight.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nolander said:


> While in time setting mode, the screen after the year setting is the 12/24 hour setting screen. When on that screen, turn the crown to change it.


Thanks much, that worked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Are the gold ones really that exclusive? They are on the shelves here in Singapore..
> 
> Anyway, someone asked about timekeeping, and mine is +8 since 18 August





therion said:


> I think it's an US market thing. They're available from ADs in the EU too.


I guess they had a small amount on the US site then as I haven't received a restock notice yet. Macys seemed to restock the other colors multiple times. If anything, I assume the gold will be back before the holidays. Checking Seiko's site, I did see a few other nice black and gold divers.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Nolander said:


> Also, I have been wearing this for 2 weeks straight.


Nice carpet you have here


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

lincruste said:


> Nice carpet you have here


Thanks, it's genuine dog hair. It's soft and fluffy, but the only problem is that it gets dirty quickly and sometimes moves on its own.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Arnie on Watchgecko Warrington
Bracelet, that I had previously bought to go on my SBBN033 Tuna.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

On the fabulous Bonetto Cinturini 284.


3 sided dice roller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey
Anyone know which would be the best fitting Crafter Blue rubber strap for the Arnie?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Just arrived. A very comfortable, great-looking watch. That hole-punch metal keeper is killer, the silicone strap feels like butter, and I love the fact that the little LCD has a backlight. Nicely done, Seiko.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Childhood dreams do come true!! This baby just arrived today, I have to say the pictures online don't do it justice, its stunning in person. To all my fellow Arnie owners GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> Childhood dreams do come true!! This baby just arrived today, I have to say the pictures online don't do it justice, its stunning in person. To all my fellow Arnie owners GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14448945


Well it's about time that the person that stated this thread finally got his Arnie. I was starting to wonder if you had abandoned us and bought an Invicta.

Glad to see you could make it and nice watch.


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

GET TO DA CHOPPA









Had mine since Aug 23 and I'm VERY happy with it. Now considering a PADI version, not the original style but I just prefer Pepsi bezels


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Choices...


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> Well it's about time that the person that stated this thread finally got his Arnie. I was starting to wonder if you had abandoned us and bought an Invicta.
> 
> Glad to see you could make it and nice watch.


COTD!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

While I wait for more stock, I’m really struggling between which to buy... SNJ025 or the one with the bronze bezel. 

Help me out guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

skyboss_4evr said:


> While I wait for more stock, I'm really struggling between which to buy... SNJ025 or the one with the bronze bezel.
> 
> Help me out guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of getting the 025, and I already have the SNJ028 (bronze/rose gold bezel) to change things around from time to time. The bronze bezel version visually looks smaller because its lugs and crowns are blacked out. Both still wear slightly larger than a 300m tuna.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the 025, and I already have the SNJ028 (bronze/rose gold bezel) to change things around from time to time. The bronze bezel version visually looks smaller because its lugs and crowns are blacked out. Both still wear slightly larger than a 300m tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the bronze around the indices and the blacked out controls/lugs. Just not too sure about the bronze bezel.

Both look fantastic, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrbrooks (Aug 31, 2017)

Received my Arnie II on the 26th of August... I purchased mine from Mimo's in Long Beach August 16. My first time purchasing from him. He and his wife were fantastic... Will definitely purchase my next Seiko from them. I did an early pre-order purchase. there was an added discount code to enter which brought the price to $393.75 total with free USPS priority shipping. When it arrived I felt like a kid on Christmas morning... When I opened the box and exposed it to light the watch automatically adjusted to the correct time. What an awesome feature, especially for a watch that doesn't have "atomic sync". The watch looked like a beefed up version on my 1985 H558 Arnie Senior. Slightly larger dial face, hands, lumed time indices crown and pusher pins. That said, it still looked like it's older brother.

I have read here on this thread that some out there are not too happy with the beefed up crown and pushers. Also the case size, the fact that the 11, 12 and 1 are scrunched down to accommodate the display. Better there at the top then in the middle of the dial face where it would be harder to read. I have no trouble telling the time with 11, 12 and 1 pushed down a bit. Didn't have that issue with his soon to be 35 year old brother. As for the pushers and crown, another design "home run" in my book. Easier to manipulate and adjust settings and features. Always had to take my old Arnie off my wrist to make some adjustments.... A real pain in the pa-toot. Spencer Klein recently did a tube review, and when he mentioned the two pushers his take on them was that they balanced the aesthetics of the watch, that and the 3 shroud screws. What surprised me with him being the "Seiko Guru" he is, that he either did not notice that the pushers were not designed to match and balance the crown and the looks of the watch... The brilliant engineer who came up with the screw down pushers did it for what I am sure was ONE reason only... to make the case water tight... which makes the watch ISO certifiable for diving up to 200 meters. Brilliant , Brilliant, Brilliant. 

As for the missing count-down feature.... Is it really a deal killer? One member here suggested turning the crown till the main 12 o'clock bezel PIP aligns to the minute you need to take off to rescue Princess Peach from the clutches of Bowser; and I agree. I'm not sure my 1985 Arnie has this countdown feature. I will have to dig out the old owners manual tomorrow and see. 

There are some that suggest they would have preferred Quart to Solar. Not me, and for one good reason. I will not have to ship this watch off to Seiko USA's service center for a new battery every 2 to 3 years, like I do with Arnie senior. Someone also said that if the watch was placed in a drawer for an extend period of time, it would possibly lose it's charge and have to be and recharged and reset. My suggestion, purchase a nice wooden watch case with a glass top and set it on your dresser near a window or under a lamp.... Charging problem solved. Plus you can display all of your collection with pride. Mine is in one of my cases next to his older sibling and my SNE498. I pushed in the one pusher on Junior and was rewarded with the number 10. Good to go. Wish my Kinetic GMT worked that way. 

So in my humble opinion this watch is an AWESOME piece of time keeping for the price. Will be passing down both Senior and Junior to my grandson and hope that he too admires Horological works of art. Whether they be automatics, quartz or solar. 

Did I mention that I LOVE my new Arnie...?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

NOOB question over here... can the watch get wet with the screw down pushers in the open position. I'm talking about light water, hand washing. I like to have the functions available to me quickly "Incase I need to eat a Green Beret for lunch!!!"


----------



## garrbrooks (Aug 31, 2017)

Palettj said:


> NOOB question over here... can the watch get wet with the screw down pushers in the open position. I'm talking about light water, hand washing. I like to have the functions available to me quickly "Incase I need to eat a Green Beret for lunch!!!"


Palettj... don't really know, best bet is to always keep pushers screwed down, and would suggest you contacting Seiko Rep. Why take a chance?

Also, if you are near a Green Beret looking to have him for lunch... It's my hunch that he has already had you for breakfast and has spit you out.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Palettj said:


> NOOB question over here... can the watch get wet with the screw down pushers in the open position. I'm talking about light water, hand washing. I like to have the functions available to me quickly "Incase I need to eat a Green Beret for lunch!!!"


This is something I'd like to know too. Sometimes it's just easier to leave it open if you're playing around or timing things.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

garrbrooks said:


> Palettj... don't really know, best bet is to always keep pushers screwed down, and would suggest you contacting Seiko Rep. Why take a chance?
> 
> Also, if you are near a Green Beret looking to have him for lunch... It's my hunch that he has already had you for breakfast and has spit you out.


I don't think anyone is willing to give this a try 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I did some internet “research” and it seems that the screw down pushers are only to ensure that they are not depressed while submerged. Screwing them down in itself does not provide any kind of seal, the seals are in the watch case, just like non-screw down pushers. 
Now, I am not 100% sure these pushers work the same as all others, but as far as I can tell they are the same as on other Seikos and just about all other chrono watches.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I think this bracelet works! :-!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

My Uncle Seiko strap came. Here is the SNJ025 on the U.S. GL831 short with my other Seikos on stock rubber for comparison. The Stock snj strap went on the tuna, far left:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You're all photoing it straight on though, but from the side it's like an oil drum! So thick!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^
:-x


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Tickstart said:


> You're all photoing it straight on though, but from the side it's like an oil drum! So thick!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> You're all photoing it straight on though, but from the side it's like an oil drum! So thick!


Its not bad at all, it wears really nice. I had a Sinn 756, that was like wearing a combination tuna can/hockey puck on my wrist. I'd always bang it on doorways.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

The Arnie finally made it here...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> NOOB question over here... can the watch get wet with the screw down pushers in the open position. I'm talking about light water, hand washing. I like to have the functions available to me quickly "Incase I need to eat a Green Beret for lunch!!!"


I am not sure about hand washing but i suspect there is no issue to leave them open during the day. Seiko had several analog chronograph watches that has this same feature(such as the Flghtmaster and a few Prospex solar ones)

I am guessing that there is another gasket in the pusher to prevent water coming in.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Another picture just for fun


----------



## elroyo (Mar 31, 2013)

Im so torn, got the Pepsi from the Macys deal the other day but am really in love with the black bezel.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

elroyo said:


> Im so torn, got the Pepsi from the Macys deal the other day but am really in love with the black bezel.


I was in your boat, the Pepsi is awesome.


----------



## elroyo (Mar 31, 2013)

Palettj said:


> I was in your boat, the Pepsi is awesome.


i agree, for the price ($300) after cashback it was def a killer deal and maybe someone will make a replacement bezel for it eventually....


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

elroyo said:


> i agree, for the price ($300) after cashback it was def a killer deal and maybe someone will make a replacement bezel for it eventually....


Wait untill it shows up and you open the box and see it in the flesh. I think you will very happy.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

elroyo said:


> i agree, for the price ($300) after cashback it was def a killer deal and maybe someone will make a replacement bezel for it eventually....


Wait untill it shows up and you open the box and see it in the flesh. I think you will very happy.


----------



## elroyo (Mar 31, 2013)

Palettj said:


> Wait untill it shows up and you open the box and see it in the flesh. I think you will very happy.


already here, just finally got around to setting and wearing it.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

elroyo said:


> already here, just finally got around to setting and wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 14454867


You feeling it?


----------



## elroyo (Mar 31, 2013)

Palettj said:


> You feeling it?


I am, wears really nice for how big it is so far. my only other pepsi is a SRPA21 which i love to death and wear almost daily, i think this just replaced it.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

elroyo said:


> I am, wears really nice for how big it is so far. my only other pepsi is a SRPA21 which i love to death and wear almost daily, i think this just replaced it.


I'm now selling my Turtle.


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

wemedge said:


> My Uncle Seiko strap came. Here is the SNJ025 on the U.S. GL831 short with my other Seikos on stock rubber for comparison. The Stock snj strap went on the tuna, far left:
> View attachment 14452533


That's an interesting silver bezel shroud on your PADI in the middle. What did you have done to it?


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've been following this thread for DAYS and now finally just registered, so I could join in on the fun.

I have an original H558 that I purchased new in 1989. It's been my daily wear ever since then and is in VERY good shape for a 30 y/o watch. It's almost as nice as the one Spencer had in his video (which seems to be almost perfect). About 6 months ago I bought an SNE499 PADI to wear as my daily until I could get Spencer to refurb it (LOL, good luck with that!).

I first saw that the Arnie II was coming out a couple weeks ago and was blown away. I was torn between getting the 025 or the 027. On one hand I wanted to get the same as the original H558 but was convinced by some friends to get the 027 Pepsi, which I did from ebay for $363. I received it 3 days ago and am very happy with the improvements that Seiko has made over the original H558.

I've switched out the metal band keeper with a rubber/silicone one from another H558 type band, as I hate the metal band keepers on both this one and my SNE499.

I'm VERY happy with my new Arnie II and say Kudos to Seiko for bring this watch back to life!!



(Hopefully pics to follow.)


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

thebronze301 said:


> That's an interesting silver bezel shroud on your PADI in the middle. What did you have done to it?


That's a Yobokies shroud to replace the stock one.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

What do we think of the black jubilee look on the arnie pepsi?


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Honestly, I am not fan of any bracelet on Arnie. For me it’s either rubber or nato/zulu...

Anyway, still waiting on my Arnie till it makes it’s way to AD here in Czech Republic. It is bit frustrating to see you guys already wearing it. I would order outside however my friend works for AD and I have been asking him for months about Arnie so now I should keep my word and buy from him


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Perfect watch for a sweltering summer.


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

AndyAaron said:


> Honestly, I am not fan of any bracelet on Arnie. For me it's either rubber or nato/zulu...


Nor am I. Rubber/Silicone or nothing.

But different strokes...


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

thebronze301 said:


> Nor am I. Rubber/Silicone or nothing.
> 
> But different strokes...


I think I tend to agree. I've got a couple of rubber options coming in the mail. Let's see how they look.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Back on OEM Rubber, think this is the best Combo


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Same here. Couldn't imagine this watch without a polymer flatvent strap.


----------



## Jenks78 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have the SNJ027, absolutely love it, BUT now I really want the SNJ025, to have the modern version of the original Arnie. 
So now waiting for the restock..... 
Off to Hong Kong next week, so I shall go for a wonder and see what I can find. 

Strap size, has to be rubber, or nato strap, but that's a personal choice.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

slideit said:


> I think I tend to agree. I've got a couple of rubber options coming in the mail. Let's see how they look.


Check this out:

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I was trying different natos, rubber straps and bracelets. Finally settled down with this MN strap.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

When I saw the re-release I had to pick one up. I love the design and function. I currently wear mine on the rubber strap, I have some 22mm nato and Zulu straps, but honestly find the stock rubber more comfortable.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Poll: What setting in the digital display do you keep on all the time??


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Palettj said:


> Poll: What setting in the digital display do you keep on all the time??


Like leaving it on the day-date.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Palettj said:


> Poll: What setting in the digital display do you keep on all the time??


Day date for me unless I need to time something longer than the bezel provides which isn't often.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I know its redundant but I like the time because of the synchronized seconds.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 14455855


Oh sh.., I thought it was telephone pole at first! It's just the new Arnie, gotcha!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ive been obsessing about perfect strap for my arnie and just cant find the right one. Love the oem rubber but it makes it look too black i think, so i got some new ones yesterday from watchgecko plus you get 10% off with whatchuseek code and free shipping from England
What you guys think?









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenks78 (Jul 25, 2019)

Day date.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrbrooks (Aug 31, 2017)

"Poll: What setting in the digital display do you keep on all the time?? "


Day / Date for me .... unless of course Mr. Waverly instructs me to meet Agents Solo and Kuryakin in exactly 30 minutes to infiltrate THRUSH headquarters, then I set in on chrono. 

You know it's always a pain in the butt when I have to set the chrono function while having to answering my Shoe Phone when that darn interloper Smart calls.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> I was trying different natos, rubber straps and bracelets. Finally settled down with this MN strap.
> 
> View attachment 14455855


Cool! I've got this coming in:


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Palettj said:


> Poll: What setting in the digital display do you keep on all the time??


So far Day/Date


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

Day/Date for me. 

My L time is set on Zulu Time.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Quality on mine is awful...

















Yeah I know, really hard to get the angle on picture perfectly straight but I've been staring at this for half an hour and it is inbetween every marker.

Just sold a Tuna for this, which was perfect.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you mean the seconds hand not hitting the markers? That is common on almost all quartz based watches (tick instead of sweep) that I’ve seen, even like it on my Omega to a degree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Pegasus said:


> Do you mean the seconds hand not hitting the markers? That is common on almost all quartz based watches (tick instead of sweep) that I've seen, even like it on my Omega to a degree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got around 12 Casio and handled around 50, never seen one this bad before.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

CC said:


> Got around 12 Casio and handled around 50, never seen one this bad before.


Return it if it bothers you, most have a 14 day returns policy at least here in the UK.

I would guess if others check theirs won't line up either, its a bit of a lottery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

CC said:


> Quality on mine is awful...
> 
> View attachment 14458217
> 
> ...


Read my suggestion on post #343, and the response on #347.

Good luck! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

JohnnyB said:


> Read my suggestion on post #343, and the response on #347.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the seconds hand, not sure this can be changed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

CC said:


> Quality on mine is awful...
> 
> View attachment 14458217
> 
> ...


Refer to the manual about hand alignment, it can be adjusted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

My seconds hand is off a little also, but it doesn’t bother me. Most of my quartz watches are off the marker to some degree (except g shocks).
I have a solar tuna where the second hand hits exactly in the middle of the minute markers.


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

CC said:


> Quality on mine is awful...
> 
> View attachment 14458217
> 
> ...


As already mentioned sort out the hand realignment - that should fix any anolmolies. Pic below (taken a few mins ago), as delivered hits indices pretty good plus the bezel ends up at 12 as it should.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My hour hand misalignment was able to be sorted by friendly advice here - 
I think the seconds hand may be adjusted manually to hit perfectly

-Pull out rt crown
-unscrew left buttons
-In digital time mode - keep top button pressed in to sync all hands at 12
-press lower button and it will sync hour, press again then it syncs minute, press again it syncs second hand
by rotating crown forward or backward, you move the hand forward or back

worth a try


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Arnie is working hard today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

CC said:


> Quality on mine is awful...
> 
> View attachment 14458217
> 
> ...


By the sounds of it, might have been better staring at the manual for half an hour ;-). Hopefully you can align the hand (if it's correct you can)

And when you say "quality is awful" is it just the fall off the seconds hand? I quite fancy one on the near future but quite a bold (concerning) statement to say it's awful quality?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Can someone try it to see if you can move the seconds hand? I would but I don’t have one yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

uncleluck said:


> By the sounds of it, might have been better staring at the manual for half an hour ;-). Hopefully you can align the hand (if it's correct you can)
> 
> And when you say "quality is awful" is it just the fall off the seconds hand? I quite fancy one on the near future but quite a bold (concerning) statement to say it's awful quality?


Well yeah,I did read the manual and there's no fine adjustment for the second hand.
The bezel will also only line up in between clicks.

Poor quality imo. I did say 'on mine'


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

Arnie finally arrived today! Everything looks good, lines up the way it should...I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

BoppinVinnieB said:


> Arnie finally arrived today! Everything looks good, lines up the way it should...I'm a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 14459091


Luckily mine is spot on!!!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

BoppinVinnieB said:


> Arnie finally arrived today! Everything looks good, lines up the way it should...I'm a happy camper!
> 
> View attachment 14459091


Luckily mine is spot on!!!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got that...Double Vision!!

P.S. Congrats on post #1000!


----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)

Ordered both but decided to keep the gold one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine arrived, really like it, wears smaller than I thought it would.

Quality seems pretty good, a solid watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Here is a side by side of the new one with my 1984 "Baby Arnie" which I purchased new that year. I'm amazed it still runs as good as ever considering the abuse I've given it over the years.






View attachment Arnies1.jpg


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

BigDuke said:


> Here is a side by side of the new one with my 1984 "Baby Arnie" which I purchased new that year. I'm amazed it still runs as good as ever considering the abuse I've given it over the years.
> View attachment 14461655
> View attachment 14461657


CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## acople (May 29, 2019)

Is the first Seiko Made in China ?









Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Palettj said:


> CONGRATS!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## elroyo (Mar 31, 2013)

love the strap that comes with it but its just wayyyy too long for my wrists, swapped with a nato until my uncle seiko gets here. think it works?


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Now have to wait till I get home to try these ones out on the Arnie.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Two weeks later and still one of my favorites in the rotation. Will probably get the standard black one too eventually.


----------



## robert_shaw (Oct 13, 2015)

I have had the reissue on the wrist for a while now and echo most of the comments here. Fits well on my 6.5 inch wrist, proportions are great and overall really happy with the watch. My main interest in purchasing the reissue was more so sentimental as my father owned an OG Arnie and I remember it fondly as a child.

*I have this one issue and just want to confirm it with other watch enthusiasts*. When I set the 'alarm' the signal icon (top) appears and when I active the hourly chime the bell/ alarm icon (bottom) appears... is it just me and this is how the current reissue works, It just seem counter intuitive. Can anyone tell me if the OG arnie works like this? Thanks again.


----------



## robert_shaw (Oct 13, 2015)

I have had the reissue on the wrist for a while now and echo most of the comments here. Fits well on my 6.5 inch wrist, proportions are great and overall really happy with the watch. My main interest in purchasing the reissue was more so sentimental as my father owned an OG Arnie and I remember it fondly as a child.

*I have this one issue and just want to confirm it with other watch enthusiasts*. When I set the 'alarm' the signal icon (top) appears and when I active the hourly chime the bell/ alarm icon (bottom) appears... is it just me and this is how the current reissue works, It just seem counter intuitive. Can anyone tell me if the OG arnie works like this? Thanks again.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish it came with drilled lugs.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

??? The new Arnie? It does


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

robert_shaw said:


> When I set the 'alarm' the signal icon (top) appears and when I active the hourly chime the bell/ alarm icon (bottom) appears... is it just me and this is how the current reissue works, It just seem counter intuitive. Can anyone tell me if the OG arnie works like this? Thanks again.


Yep, that's correct - it does seem counterintuitive but the bell icon is NOT for the alarm. Pretty certain it's the same on my g-shock though, so must be standard.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Simon said:


> ??? The new Arnie? It does


Oh no. Brain fade on my part. I was talking to a friend in a chat window and telling him how the Nighthawk doesn't have hole, and messed up. I probably should drink less at work.
I'm about to post a photo of my Arnie on a rubber strap and I certainly used the drilled lugs to remove the metal bracelet I had on it.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

The Arnie on black rubber


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

slideit said:


> What do we think of the black jubilee look on the arnie pepsi?


Nah.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Is the uncle Seiko v2 strap silicone? Is it soft rubber? I’ve had a few other brands and they are just not soft at all.

Thanks all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

slideit said:


> I wish it came with drilled lugs.


They are drilled, the original Arnie is not.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Gnomon Watches has the reissue in stock under ref. # SBEQ001. According to Gnomon, that is the JDM reference while SNJ... is international. 

Can anyone confirm? Same exact watches but different reference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

I like the new Arnie on an Isofrane dive strap. The original strap is fine, but for me it's a bit long and I'm not really a fan of Seiko metal keepers.
View attachment 14463469


----------



## Shoota70 (Apr 2, 2017)

Impulse said:


> Shoota70 said:
> 
> 
> > Careless they didn't design around it. If one is looking to the Arnie as a g-shock alternative, don't.
> ...


200m multi function diver ani digi, and you don't see the comparison?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

And finally it arrived  It is very comfortable, and although the strap is long, it is very manageable. Great buy. 
Regards


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

It's such a great watch. I can't seem to wear anything else lately.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Nolander said:


> It's such a great watch. I can't seem to wear anything else lately.


Same here, I just sold my Turtle SRP777. I will never wear it.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Great photo. What size is your wrist? Worry it's too big for my 7 1/4" wrist which is not very flat so L2L 48mm works best.



Nolander said:


> It's such a great watch. I can't seem to wear anything else lately.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Double post??


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

mtbmike said:


> Great photo. What size is your wrist? Worry it's too big for my 7 1/4" wrist which is not very flat so L2L 48mm works best.


My wrist is about 7 1/4" also, but pretty flat. The watch looks bigger in that particular photo than it actually is. I think it was too close to the lens.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> Is the uncle Seiko v2 strap silicone? Is it soft rubber? I've had a few other brands and they are just not soft at all.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming you are asking about his flat vent (which looks very similar to the stock Arnie II strap) then it is very soft and pliable but the stock flat vent on the Arnie II is still softer. His waffle v2 is still a bit stiffer than his flat vent but way softer than v1 which was practically identical to the other brands' version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

So where is everyone getting these from? Who has these for the best price?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Pegasus - I see ur in Wales (my people are from Brecon)

Watchgecko has the softest rubber, most vanilla smelling straps I know 
Copies of the Seiko straps with same vents/expansion ribs & Kanagawa tsunami wave
but in various cool colours - a tad thinner than Seiko originals, much more comfy, I have half a dozen and swear by them

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-zuludiver-284-divers-waterproof-rubber-watch-strap


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

my son has a skinny flat 6.5" wrist - looks fine on him (first pic deceiving - no overhang)
I have a chunky 8.5" wrist - looks fine on me
One watch to bind them all


----------



## acople (May 29, 2019)

Comparativa con mis 2 niños.









Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Good afternoon friends, when you are going to immerse it in the water, do you screw the buttons or leave it without pressing?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I swim with them screw out/closed so button cannot be depressed


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Oscar2907 said:


> Good afternoon friends, when you are going to immerse it in the water, do you screw the buttons or leave it without pressing?


I asked this same question, I do not think there is a right or wrong answer. Play it safe and button it up.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I’ve noticed even with them screwed out you can still depress the button slightly although not enough to activate the button.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Pegasus said:


> I've noticed even with them screwed out you can still depress the button slightly although not enough to activate the button.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed this also. I really do not think that locking the buttons by screwing them in creates any kind of seal, they just assure they won't be pressed. Just about every other watch that I know of has the gaskets in the case.


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Palettj said:


> I asked this same question, I do not think there is a right or wrong answer. Play it safe and button it up.


OK thanks


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Nolander said:


> I noticed this also. I really do not think that locking the buttons by screwing them in creates any kind of seal, they just assure they won't be pressed. Just about every other watch that I know of has the gaskets in the case.


Someone on another forum said a similar thing. That the screw down just stops them being accidentally pressed but has nothing to do with WR rating as they are deal at the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> Hey Pegasus - I see ur in Wales (my people are from Brecon)
> 
> Watchgecko has the softest rubber, most vanilla smelling straps I know
> Copies of the Seiko straps with same vents/expansion ribs & Kanagawa tsunami wave
> ...


i got 284 and its great


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

mkeric1 said:


> i got 284 and its great
> View attachment 14466855


Looks great, will try one.

The one that came with the watch is a bit long and also smells a bit chemically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The Maratac Zulu looks great with the SNJ028. I trimmed a few centimeters off of the tail.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

$4 waffle from Cheapest Nato, feels great.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

slideit said:


> $4 waffle from Cheapest Nato, feels great.
> 
> View attachment 14467649


I bought the v2 of that strap two days ago but at $16. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Simon said:


> I swim with them screw out/closed so button cannot be depressed


If only depression could be prevented that easily.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Simon said:


> Hey Pegasus - I see ur in Wales (my people are from Brecon)
> 
> Watchgecko has the softest rubber, most vanilla smelling straps I know
> Copies of the Seiko straps with same vents/expansion ribs & Kanagawa tsunami wave
> ...


Thanks Simon, Brecon is lovely, I'm in South Wales.

Do the 284 divers work with Seiko fat spring bars?

The strap it came with has an awful chemical smell for some reason, I am sensitive to smells mind. Anyone else found this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMilner (Oct 5, 2018)

I've got an Arnie on my short list for the year, and every time I look at it and think of it on my wrist, I feel like the screenshot below. I mean, it _will_ make me look like that, won't it? While I'm 6'2", I'm lean and don't have Arnie arms, but I have flat wrists so I can get away with larger watches. But this one might be the one that breaks that for me.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

JohnMilner said:


> I've got an Arnie on my short list for the year, and every time I look at it and think of it on my wrist, I feel like the screenshot below. I mean, it _will_ make me look like that, won't it? While I'm 6'2", I'm lean and don't have Arnie arms, but I have flat wrists so I can get away with larger watches. But this one might be the one that breaks that for me.
> 
> View attachment 14468267


My biceps have increased 3" since I've been wearing mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

JohnMilner said:


> I've got an Arnie on my short list for the year, and every time I look at it and think of it on my wrist, I feel like the screenshot below. I mean, it _will_ make me look like that, won't it? While I'm 6'2", I'm lean and don't have Arnie arms, but I have flat wrists so I can get away with larger watches. But this one might be the one that breaks that for me.
> 
> View attachment 14468267


It will absolutely do all of the above. My bench press has gone up by 75 lbs, I suddenly have an Austrian accent, and now end every sentence with, "who is your daddy and what does he do?"


----------



## luberec (Sep 13, 2019)

Seiko's diver model always makes me exciting!


----------



## blues45 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sure this was already asked. But if you had an option. Would you prefer an original Arnie that's a beat up but fully functioning and intact or a brand new reissue?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

blues45 said:


> I'm sure this was already asked. But if you had an option. Would you prefer an original Arnie that's a beat up but fully functioning and intact or a brand new reissue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


New issue for me though I've been trolling "H558" for a NOS on ebay for years :-d


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, they fit the fat Seiko spring bars
The 284s smell subtle vanilla - really nice - the Seiko straps smell like rubber
Pegasus - para?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

So I’ve had the watch a few days now and am impressed for the price, solid, not as big on the wrist as I thought it would be.

Hands seem to line up, at least close enough. Buttons operate and screw down nicely.

Only quality problem if I was being picky is the lume plots, they light up fine and last quite well but under light they are pretty bumpy, the plots aren’t smooth almost as if they have indents where they were applied but not a huge deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

blues45 said:


> I'm sure this was already asked. But if you had an option. Would you prefer an original Arnie that's a beat up but fully functioning and intact or a brand new reissue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I would take a brand new reissue over a used original. To me the solar is key, I don't have to crack open the watch for battery changes. I don't have to worry about damaged seals opening the watch. I prefer to put my own scratches on the watch.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> My biceps have increased 3" since I've been wearing mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that all? I think yours must be broken.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...awakening.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Top picture my arm when I first put it on - 
bottom picture my arm moments later


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Feeding the beast on some Suffolk sunshine!


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Double post drama!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my Arnie finally, after missing out the last 30 years !

I was actually wondering where I would be able to get one, not having seen any available around here, locally ...

Managed to see an ad by a local on-line seller from the other side of the country, so decided to give him a try. 

Supposedly had 4 pieces in stock ...

His prices for both models, black and Padi really seemed great, much lower than any seen on the bay.

Unfortunately, he said they were sold out, but would be re-stocked this week, and would let me know when they arrived. 

Fast forward to Wednesday, true to his word, he contacted me and said they had arrived !

Purchased the 025P1, and he had it shipped out a couple of hours later, with tracking !

It arrived one and a half days later.

It really looks great ! 

Everything lines up perfectly, crown and pushers fine, seconds hand hits the marks spot on, too !

The bezel is the only weak bit, no real back play, but feels a little bit cheap ... but, hey, I've come across a lot worse !!!

I paid the equivalent of USD $324 for my Arnie, and really am a happy camper !

Put it in the drawer overnight, so as not to attract any unwanted attention (ahem !), and it was really cool to see the hands spinning as soon as I opened the drawer this morning !!!

Now, Get to the Choppa !!!

Regards,


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I wonder if the bezel issues can be corrected by popping it off and bending the little clicking tabs a bit to get more resistance?

I had a SKX007 with a easy to turn bezel and I popped the bezel off and bent the tabs a bit and it was solid


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> I wonder if the bezel issues can be corrected by popping it off and bending the little clicking tabs a bit to get more resistance


MORE resistance?!? The bezel on mine is like riding a bike down a cobbled street - it rattles the watch on my wrist!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks absolutely bonkers on an OD Maratac Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

GTR83 said:


> Looks absolutely bonkers on an OD Maratac Zulu
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is 100% wrist ....!


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Double post again wtf?!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

adsb said:


> That is 100% wrist ....!


Haha, it does make the watch appear a lot bigger!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks on the wrist and still going strong.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Same here, I've been wearing mine exclusively since I got it about a month ago.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks on the wrist and still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 weeks for me too, I have not worn another watch since.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks on the wrist and still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 weeks for me too, I have not worn another watch since.


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

I must be dumb or something,But WTF do those numbers on the chapter ring correspond to? At the moment they are nothing but a terrible distraction (imho).Maybe if I understood wtf they are trying to tell me.But I can't think of a horological reason for their existence.I must be missing something because I'd get an SNE541 over this all day every day. (holds on)...lol


----------



## Rex3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Military time for the PM hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

Cheers! I didn't think of that.Doh…..


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great even on a small wrist!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

blues45 said:


> I'm sure this was already asked. But if you had an option. Would you prefer an original Arnie that's a beat up but fully functioning and intact or a brand new reissue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


As someone who has lusted after the original, I'd get the new one. I did, and I'm couldn't be more pleased. The original is massively cool, but not worth the Arnold tax IMO.


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

Deamin said:


> I must be dumb or something,But WTF do those numbers on the chapter ring correspond to? At the moment they are nothing but a terrible distraction (imho).Maybe if I understood wtf they are trying to tell me.But I can't think of a horological reason for their existence.I must be missing something because I'd get an SNE541 over this all day every day. (holds on)...lol


They're the corresponding 24HR time (i.e. 2pm is 1400).


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Well this thread and my curiosity have overtaken my willpower  I have a PADI version on the way. Quick question. Does anyone know the size of the crystal? I was thinking about getting a Crystal Times sapphire (double domed). I might just be going crazy waiting on mine to arrive! 

GET TO DA CHOPPA!!!!


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Got mine on the 28th August and it's a great piece of kit.
You won't see a lot of people wearing it not unless they are in the know.
It's like a cult watch you see someone wearing it and you give him a nod lol.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

kokoro said:


> Got mine on the 28th August and it's a great piece of kit.
> You won't see a lot of people wearing it not unless they are in the know.
> It's like a cult watch you see someone wearing it and you give him a nod lol.
> View attachment 14476349


I have been looking around to spot other Arnies, I have not seen one in the wild as of yet. It really is a cult watch.


----------



## bisoro (Jan 9, 2012)

got mine 2 weeks ago in Hamburg.
extremely well cared by the seller and a beautifully aligned PADI.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

kokoro said:


> Got mine on the 28th August and it's a great piece of kit.
> You won't see a lot of people wearing it not unless they are in the know.
> It's like a cult watch you see someone wearing it and you give him a nod lol.
> View attachment 14476349


I have been looking around to spot other Arnies, I have not seen one in the wild as of yet. It really is a cult watch.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Well this thread and my curiosity have overtaken my willpower  I have a PADI version on the way. Quick question. Does anyone know the size of the crystal? I was thinking about getting a Crystal Times sapphire (double domed). I might just be going crazy waiting on mine to arrive!
> 
> GET TO DA CHOPPA!!!!


I am so happy to hear this thread has tested your will power and you caved to the Arnie!!!!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I will likely succumb in the future. Who has the best prices on the Arnies now?


----------



## JohnMilner (Oct 5, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> My biceps have increased 3" since I've been wearing mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL Well then, I'll have to accelerate the purchase!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Another one bites the dust!!! :-d


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Arnie takes on a real, live croc


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope I get to see someone wear one so we can give a knowing nod - 
but I have never seen anyone wear any Seiko watch I wear - whether Turtles, Tunas, SLA033, Radio Sync Chrono or Arnie 
(Seen a couple of SKXs and Kinetic Divers in the wild, but Ive not owned them)
Used to occasionally see folk wearing the Rolex SD I wore but not the Seikos 
Most common watch I see is Apple


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Simon said:


> I hope I get to see someone wear one so we can give a knowing nod -
> but I have never seen anyone wear any Seiko watch I wear - whether Turtles, Tunas, SLA033, Radio Sync Chrono or Arnie
> (Seen a couple of SKXs and Kinetic Divers in the wild, but Ive not owned them)
> Used to occasionally see folk wearing the Rolex SD I wore but not the Seikos
> Most common watch I see is Apple


I am patiently waiting for an Arnie spotting and conversation on the street. I agree, the most popular watches I see is Apple watch and Submariners. But then again we are the guys posting in a watch forum and therefore not your casual watch fan.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________________


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just received my SEBQ001 today. I was hesitant to pull the trigger as the specs made it sound like it would be too large for my liking, even though I have an 8.25" wrist I find I prefer a 40mm watch. However it is a perfect diameter. I wish it was a bit thinner, but I can live with it. This is my first Seiko in years, I had an original Arnie back in the 80's that I lost in the service that I replaced with a pawnshop Seiko diver that I wore for years. I bought this not only because I wanted a beater digi-analog that wasn't a g shock, but also because I am getting a little nostalgic. Thanks to the quality of this watch, I am now eyeing up a GS SBGW231!

Just a few observations, like I said, it wears a lot smaller than I thought it would and I would not change the diameter. The back light on the LCD is awesome, and the lume is pretty good. The strap is awesome, but the stainless keeper is coming off, as I can not stand it. Seiko should ship it with an extra rubber keeper. I ordered up some RAF straps from toxicnato, so it may end up on one of those. I was also concerned about the pushers as they looked huge in online pics, but they are unobtrusive. The only issue I am having is that the bezel is quite difficult to turn, but I think it is because it is new, and because of the shroud. Plus I would rather have it difficult to turn than sloppy. 

Overall while not 100% perfect (like I said I would prefer that it was a millimeter or two thinner) I love it.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Fresh from Gnomon Watches. I, too, worried a bit about the size (6.75" wrist), but it looks great and fits me quite well! Big and bold, but far from gaudy. And super comfortable!

I love it! Seiko hit a home run with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Where do you think the prices for the Arnies will settle? If Macy's can sell them for $336, I'm guessing that will be the price point.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody seen the youtuber 'Watch the time's latest video on these showing seikos warnings that the LCD on these needs to be replaced after 7 years?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Anybody seen the youtuber 'Watch the time's latest video on these showing seikos warnings that the LCD on these needs to be replaced after 7 years?


They have addressed this. The LCD will degrade if you leave in in the sun for 10 years straight. You all have nothing to worry about.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Palettj said:


> They have addressed this. The LCD will degrade if you leave in in the sun for 10 years straight. You all have nothing to worry about.


Who is "they"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Who is "they"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Illuminati ?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Palettj said:


> Seiko


Great. Then can we ask Seiko if the WR is compromised with the pushers unscrewed. Or did I miss that too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking to get a new strap and looking at the watchgecko 284 I think Simon mentioned.

Does it fit the fat spring bars, some reviews say no, some say yes? Any help gratefully appreciated.

Also does anyone do collarless fat thin spring bars does anyone know? I have a turtle and the Arnie so I could change them for these I guess? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to get a new strap and looking at the watchgecko 284 I think Simon mentioned.
> 
> ...


Just get the Bonetto Cinturini 284, takes the fat bars and is a very high quality rubber strap. I have one on my Arnie and one on my Tuna. They're fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> Just get the Bonetto Cinturini 284, takes the fat bars and is a very high quality rubber strap. I have one on my Arnie and one on my Tuna. They're fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered, thank you. Simon recommended also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been away from Seiko for a bit, thinning the herd and playing else’s where.....but couldn’t turn down the Arnie!

After weeks of lurking this thread, I finally ordered a “black” yesterday......should be here Monday!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Maddog - good to see you here after a break - 
This is one Seiko we've long waited for and are not disappointed in
loving mine


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Simon......

Got a little disillusioned with autos in general, so have been kicking around some casios, and cleaned out a bunch of my seikos.......my tuna are still around, but my Green Marine has flown the nest + a few others....

But yeah, this one is the "bees knees", and I should have it strapped on when I go see the new Terminator flick!

Should be here Monday!



Simon said:


> Hey Maddog - good to see you here after a break -
> This is one Seiko we've long waited for and are not disappointed in
> loving mine


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

I hear ya


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Today i got a watch that makes that Arnie look like a thin dress watch by comparison 

It is a Casio Rangeman Solar GPS

Sucker is huge


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> Today i got a watch that makes that Arnie look like a thin dress watch by comparison
> 
> It is a Casio Rangeman Solar GPS
> 
> Sucker is huge


That is an awesome watch, what are u going to use it for? I got my Arnie so I can watch Predator and feel cool.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So what's the verdict on the LCD? It will fail after 7 years? Is that why SEIKO didn't publish the manual before the watch launch lol


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Out and about with Arnie II one month on. Love it.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> That is an awesome watch, what are u going to use it for? I got my Arnie so I can watch Predator and feel cool.


I got it because it looked cool and I wanted a digital GPS watch that did not require needing to plug it in every 2 days just using it. It has solar

and...... did I mention it looks cool?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

adsb said:


> Out and about with Arnie II one month on. Love it.
> View attachment 14493217


You now only have 83 months of LCD life left.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Family visit


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Just sat here bored playing with my watch bezel and noticed something I hadn't before.

Being a 120 click bezel I noticed that the bezel raises and lowers slightly between clicks, on the minutes it sits higher and between minutes it is lower if that makes sense?!

Can feel it and see it if you are bored enough 

Someone knowledgeable may be able to explain why and how it works? I've never removed/seen the mechanism before.

Anyway I need to find more to do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> I got it because it looked cool and I wanted a digital GPS watch that did not require needing to plug it in every 2 days just using it. It has solar
> 
> and...... did I mention it looks cool?


I have lusted over that Rangeman for a while, are you the type of guy to go out in the wilderness and use the GPS tracking?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> I have lusted over that Rangeman for a while, are you the type of guy to go out in the wilderness and use the GPS tracking?


While I may go skydiving with it. my wilderness is simply the park across the street

I got it because it was cool, it is a 35th anniversary G-Shock and it was on clearance for a few ticks above $600 with tax


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Arnie!

Nice.... nice strap.....light, yet somehow I can feel my biceps pumping up, and der desire to speak in unt Austrian accent!


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Loving mine.....couldn't resist a themed photo.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> Just sat here bored playing with my watch bezel and noticed something I hadn't before.
> 
> Being a 120 click bezel I noticed that the bezel raises and lowers slightly between clicks, on the minutes it sits higher and between minutes it is lower if that makes sense?!
> 
> ...


The bezel's got 60 indentations underneath, but there are two tabs on the spring wedged in between. These tabs are offset one another by ½ "click". So when one grabs an indentation, the other rests on the ridge between indentations on the opposite side of the crystal, pushing the bezel upwards slightly. Thus 2*60 clicks are achieved, and the bezel lowers and raises depending on which tab is resting in or between indentations.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Tickstart said:


> The bezel's got 60 indentations underneath, but there are two tabs on the spring wedged in between. These tabs are offset one another by ½ "click". So when one grabs an indentation, the other rests on the ridge between indentations on the opposite side of the crystal, pushing the bezel upwards slightly. Thus 2*60 clicks are achieved, and the bezel lowers and raises depending on which tab is resting in or between indentations.


Thanks, thought I was imagining things 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

magpie215 said:


> Loving mine.....couldn't resist a themed photo.


"Look like the CIA DOSENT got you pushing too many pencils!!!"


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Palettj said:


> "Look like the CIA DOSENT got you pushing too many pencils!!!"


DILLON.....you S of a B


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, I am really pumped that I like my Arnie......no pun intended.....

.....’cos during the England - Tonga RWC game, which was on at 3am, I may have ordered myself a 028......the game was very one sided and I may have been a little bored by 5e 2nd half.....

Now I do love a dark cased watch, and my intentions are to see which I prefer and perhaps/maybe only keep one....we’ll see!


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

What color version do you guys prefer? 

I originally told myself to go with the 025 black bezel, because this watch exudes pure utility and tool-watch vibes. And I thought simple black and steel really was appropriate. 

But what can you do, the Pari Bezel pops a lot more, and manages to look more interesting without being overly flamboyant and overpowering of the pure tool-nature of the watch....

What’s a poor WIS to do??? Buy both??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'M BACK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

BlueWindWave said:


> What's a poor WIS to do??? Buy both??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You chose wisely


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All,

I love the Arnie, had it about 2 weeks now and all seems good.

One thing that’s bugging me is the lume plots, particularly the one at 12, it like the surface of the moon with 2 distinct bumps on it, none of the others are smooth.

Hard to capture in pictures, most noticeable in direct light. Is this par for the course? I’m really not sure it’s worth messing with and if Seiko would even see it as a fault? What are yours like?

Thanks all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

BlueWindWave said:


> What color version do you guys prefer?
> 
> I originally told myself to go with the 025 black bezel, because this watch exudes pure utility and tool-watch vibes. And I thought simple black and steel really was appropriate.
> 
> ...


I originally had my heart set on the 025 black bezel, because it was most authentic to what Arnold wore. Over Labor Day weekend I was able to snag a Pepsi Bezel for $330 bucks, when it arrived I was thrilled.


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Pegasus said:


> One thing that's bugging me is the lume plots, particularly the one at 12, it like the surface of the moon with 2 distinct bumps on it, none of the others are smooth.
> 
> Hard to capture in pictures, most noticeable in direct light. Is this par for the course? I'm really not sure it's worth messing with and if Seiko would even see it as a fault? What are yours like?


Mine is the same. Definitely the bumpiest lume I've ever seen on any Seiko watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> I'M BACK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....and that's why I ordered a 028 as well!

Thanks GTR, great pic!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 14498217


Glad you like it! All three variants are good looking but the 028 is the best one in my opinion.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tiha said:


> Mine is the same. Definitely the bumpiest lume I've ever seen on any Seiko watch.


Just looked at mine with a loupe, not bumpy at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> Just looked at mine with a loupe, not bumpy at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you lucked out, looked at a lot of pictures online and on Instagram and they are bumpy.

Not going to mess with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Pegasus said:


> I think you lucked out, looked at a lot of pictures online and on Instagram and they are bumpy.
> 
> Not going to mess with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine seems to be fine, if you look at any watch at any price point you will find some imperfections.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Palettj said:


> Mine seems to be fine, if you look at any watch at any price point you will find some imperfections.


Agreed, not going to mess about with it, paying more attention because it's new 

Already looking at the gold one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Been away from Seiko for a bit, thinning the herd and playing else's where.....but couldn't turn down the Arnie!
> 
> After weeks of lurking this thread, I finally ordered a "black" yesterday......should be here Monday!


Where did you order it from?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I got my 025 from Gnomon, and the 028 off fleabay....



cjbiker said:


> Where did you order it from?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Back to square one on the strap, got a 284, nice quality but the smell is making me nauseous 

Must have a vanilla allergy, will keep looking for another flat vent that fits, uncle Seiko sold out in the uk.

Anyone want a reduced price 284 unworn hit me up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

^FYI: Uncle Seiko GL831 also smells like vanilla. A bit less than BC 284 but it is still noticeable.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

tiha said:


> ^FYI: Uncle Seiko GL831 also smells like vanilla. A bit less than BC 284 but it is still noticeable.


Thanks, will have to try to get OEM if I can, the 284 is so strong gives me a headache 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Back to square one on the strap, got a 284, nice quality but the smell is making me nauseous
> 
> Must have a vanilla allergy, will keep looking for another flat vent that fits, uncle Seiko sold out in the uk.
> 
> ...


The scent will fade to almost nothing after a few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I wonder if I can speed up the process by soaking it or something? It is a comfortable strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I wonder if I can speed up the process by soaking it or something? It is a comfortable strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's very comfortable, no clue about the other question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Pegasus said:


> Back to square one on the strap, got a 284, nice quality but the smell is making me nauseous
> 
> Must have a vanilla allergy, will keep looking for another flat vent that fits, uncle Seiko sold out in the uk.
> 
> Anyone want a reduced price 284 unworn hit me up


Regarding the 284, what is your wrist size, BTW ?

I was given to understand that the 284 can't be worn by anyone with wrists less than 7 " ...

Is that the case ?

Thanks in advance,

Regards,


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> Regarding the 284, what is your wrist size, BTW ?
> 
> I was given to understand that the 284 can't be worn by anyone with wrists less than 7 " ...
> 
> ...


Wrist size is about 7.25, I'm 3 holes from the top on it so I guess that's right that less than 7 would probably not have enough holes.

I'm not sure why they don't put more holes as there is a fair bit of room to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Pegasus said:


> Wrist size is about 7.25, I'm 3 holes from the top on it so I guess that's right that less than 7 would probably not have enough holes.
> 
> I'm not sure why they don't put more holes as there is a fair bit of room to do so.


Thanks again for the info ...

Was thinking to try one, but now I won't bother.

Regards,


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Swapped the strap from SNE498


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Should I purchase the Uncle Seiko Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap? I've been reading that fellow Arnie owners love this thing. Is it worth the money over the OEM strap, which I really like. Please give me your thoughts.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Just happened on an SNJ025 at a watch seller's kiosk in my local mall, and I couldn't resist. I've got it on a 2pc Nato/Zulu type strap that I had.









I'm thinking about the Uncle Seiko GL831, but if it's scented, I don't think I want that. I have a Crafter Blue strap that I can't wear because the smell makes me sick!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Palettj said:


> Should I purchase the Uncle Seiko Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap? I've been reading that fellow Arnie owners love this thing. Is it worth the money over the OEM strap, which I really like. Please give me your thoughts.


I like the 831 (I suspect it's made by bonetto cinturini as well, but I have no proof of that, other than it having a similar texture/feel AND scent to the 284 bonetto cinturini).

However, the OEM strap is just as comfortable IMHO. The 831 has the advantage of coming in a "short" version, which is good for those with...puny....wrists.

Personally, for a dive watch, I like the long strap.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Palettj said:


> Should I purchase the Uncle Seiko Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap? I've been reading that fellow Arnie owners love this thing. Is it worth the money over the OEM strap, which I really like. Please give me your thoughts.


I bought one even before my watch arrived. I have 6.75" wrists and felt I'd need the shorter strap.

Oddly enough, I've yet to install the 831 simply because the OEM strap is so comfortable, although it certainly is a bit long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Arnie being a bat


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

I see a lot of non OEM straps on your pictures. What's wrong with the original S22 for you guys ?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

lincruste said:


> I see a lot of non OEM straps on your pictures. What's wrong with the original S22 for you guys ?


Just too long for say under 7" wrists


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I have been wearing my Seiko Arnie for about a week. I LOVE THIS THING!!! I got the Padi version, and am so glad that I read this thread  It's the perfect grab and go watch for me. I wear it landscaping (and talk to my workers in an Arnold voice!) I haven't worn anything but an automatic for the last few years, and actually avoid quartz watches. I was very worried I wouldn't like the Arnie because it isn't automatic. I am so glad that I decided to try something outside my comfort zone. I also was concerned that it would be way too big. It wears beautifully on my 7.25 inch wrist. I ordered a borealis isofrane strap in case the factory strap wasn't to my liking. I love the strap it came with and haven't tried the borealis strap yet. 

My Oris Aquis Clipperton was my daily wear. I can bounce back and forth without feeling like I am putting some huge watch on (the Aquis was my upper limit of watch size) 

Thank you to everyone in this thread for posting pics and helping me to make the decision to pick this up. Lol, your gratuitous amount of wrist shots helped pull the trigger!! I hope to take some shots and post them in the next few days (hopefully with it covered in grass!!!) This watch is just a ton of fun  which is why I got into watches in the first place!!! I can't help but smile every time I look at my wrist.


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> Just too long for say under 7" wrists


Balderdash!


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

lincruste said:


> I see a lot of non OEM straps on your pictures. What's wrong with the original S22 for you guys ?


The keeper needs to be where my outer wrist bone is, and also I find I want to be in between hole locations with the stock strap. I.E. one is too tight, the next is too loose. I just happened to have a 22mm 2pc NATO that I bought for another watch, but didn't like on that watch. Love it on the SNJ025.


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

lincruste said:


> I see a lot of non OEM straps on your pictures. What's wrong with the original S22 for you guys ?


The S22 is working just fine for me (and I don't think I've got large wrists at all). I hated the metal keeper though (it always moves around and needs readjusting), so I replaced it with a rubber keeper from another similar Seiko-styled band (one of the cheap chinese knock-offs from eBay).


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Debating whether to send mine back to Seiko to be checked, the lume is pretty poorly applied, the 12 lume has distinct dust or lumps stuck on it.

Hard to photograph but annoying in daylight, looks like it was applied with a fork.

Don't hold out much hope as apparently if it's not obvious 30cm away it is 'OK' according to their technicians.

Love the watch but all I see is that lume now!

Wish me luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I did get both the 25 and 28....keeping the 28, as the black and gold is killer IMHO....Pic with family (will probably help you understand why I went 028), and then the other pic is the 028 as it is now, on an Uncle Seiko, with hardware from my Emperor.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STINKY!

Like really, really obnoxiously stinky!



lincruste said:


> I see a lot of non OEM straps on your pictures. What's wrong with the original S22 for you guys ?


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> STINKY!
> 
> Like really, really obnoxiously stinky!


Mine doesn't have any odor at all...


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I have been wearing my Seiko Arnie for about a week. I LOVE THIS THING!!! I got the Padi version, and am so glad that I read this thread  It's the perfect grab and go watch for me. I wear it landscaping (and talk to my workers in an Arnold voice!) I haven't worn anything but an automatic for the last few years, and actually avoid quartz watches. I was very worried I wouldn't like the Arnie because it isn't automatic. I am so glad that I decided to try something outside my comfort zone. I also was concerned that it would be way too big. It wears beautifully on my 7.25 inch wrist. I ordered a borealis isofrane strap in case the factory strap wasn't to my liking. I love the strap it came with and haven't tried the borealis strap yet.
> 
> My Oris Aquis Clipperton was my daily wear. I can bounce back and forth without feeling like I am putting some huge watch on (the Aquis was my upper limit of watch size)
> 
> Thank you to everyone in this thread for posting pics and helping me to make the decision to pick this up. Lol, your gratuitous amount of wrist shots helped pull the trigger!! I hope to take some shots and post them in the next few days (hopefully with it covered in grass!!!) This watch is just a ton of fun  which is why I got into watches in the first place!!! I can't help but smile every time I look at my wrist.


I echo these sentiments exactly. I've worn nothing but mechanical watches since I got the watch bug hard a few years ago so this was my first quartz in a long long time. I was hesitant because the diameter is 47mm but it looks similar in size to my Seiko Samurai or Turtle which shocked me.

I went with the PADI because I'm a sucker for a Pepsi bezel and I liked the dual color lume. I am so far very pleased with it. I don't know if it's supposed to be but my bezel feels like a 60 click and I love it.

The one question I'm hoping someone can help me out with (and I'm sorry if this has been posted here before but I haven't read all 70+ pages) is there a manual showing how to use some of the features? The one that I got with the watch was generic to the movement.

I figured out the stop watch, light, how to set the 2 time zones (I assume the one with L is meant for "local" time in a GMT sense) but I can't figure out how to use the alarm or turn the beeping off.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

While in alarm mode, pull the crown to go to set mode then push the two buttons at the same time.
edit:Sorry, you don't even have to pull the crown, I've just checked, just press the two buttons.
For the hourly chime/button sound, same two buttons combination while in hour display mode.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Dude, thanks for the great words about the thread. I haven’t taken off my Padi Arnie since I got it about a month ago.


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Firstly, I should say I actually like the comfort and feel of the OEM strap, however... lol I have joined the aftermarket strap trend... a) because I always end up with watches on G10's and b) just seems more secure on the wrist. Anyway, without further ado... Zulu action! Boy, found it hard to get some polished 5 ring Zulu's, the majority are brushed or PVD.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I have worn mine non stop also since I got it over a month ago. There is just something about it that makes me want to wear it.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

It's ....... great, that's why


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Same here, it's nothing like what I usually wear, but I can't seem to take it off. I have another score showing up today. I'll have to see if it can kick the Arnie off the wrist.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Got mine on 9/1/19, hasn't been off the wrist yet except for sleeping and showering.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

Are they still shipping to dealers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenks78 (Jul 25, 2019)

JohnnyB said:


> Are they still shipping to dealers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, well in the UK they are, but they are not in stock for long. I finally got hold of my SNJ025 this week, last but one in stock.

Have not taken the SNJ027, off my wrist since I brought it 5 weeks ago, it's just a brilliant watch.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Brand new pepsi arnie here !










I was far from convinced by the pushers but having it in my hands at Seiko changed everything. I like the two-tone lume, the movement features and the absolute comfort on the wrist.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm either very unlucky or just been spoiled with perfect alignment on ALL my Casio watches.
Second try and going back as did the last. Second hand is closer to 44 than 45...


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

This bugs me, a lottery to get what you paid for, really not acceptable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SNJ025P1


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

CC said:


> I'm either very unlucky or just been spoiled with perfect alignment on ALL my Casio watches.
> Second try and going back as did the last. Second hand is closer to 44 than 45...
> 
> View attachment 14524883


Sure there is a hand calibration setting


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

magpie215 said:


> Sure there is a hand calibration setting


Yup. No fine adjustment on the second hand though.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

My second hand doesn't line up perfectly either, but it doesn't bother me. I have many quartz watches where this is the case. 
The new Arnie is such a great watch overall.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Also, yesterday I hit the crystal very hard on the metal corner of a table. It was a direct hit to the crystal as my arm was swinging with a fair bit of force. I was afraid to look just after it happened, but there isn’t a mark on it. This makes me think the crystal is pretty scratch resistant also (at least for that particular hit).


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

I knew Seiko bad quality control issues, that's why I bought mine at my local Seiko shop, they had two SNJ025P1, I took the one which looked ok.
Seiko's are great, they're just overpriced for their quality.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I got a compliment on my Arnie today in the elevator from a lady. I asked if she knew the watch, she said no but it was still cool.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Just ordered mine. Cannot wait to get it and join the Arnie club!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I got this strap on amazon
I think its a good fit remainds me of Hirsch straps









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

New friend


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

WRUW today and everyday... Arnie Mk II of course!






+


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

There are many things I like about this watch.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Palettj said:


> I got a compliment on my Arnie today in the elevator from a lady. I asked if she knew the watch, she said no but it was still cool.


just marry her already


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

lincruste said:


> just marry her already


Next time I see her, I'll be down on one knee.


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Realy curious! Everyone loves Arnie accept Korea! How does it feel, owners?

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well they seem to be baaaack. Both my watchmaker (who is a Seiko AD) and the other Seiko AD I hang out at have them (1 at my watchmaker and 3 at the other place) and also able to be ordered at Seiko USA


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> Well they seem to be baaaack. Both my watchmaker (who is a Seiko AD) and the other Seiko AD I hang out at have them (1 at my watchmaker and 3 at the other place) and also able to be ordered at Seiko USA


And new prices have started to be discounted occasionally. Recently got a new Pepsi SNJ027 for $350 delivered from a Euro seller.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

One of my best purchases so far this year. I liked it so much I just went ahead and ordered the SNJ025 to go along with it.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> And new prices have started to be discounted occasionally. Recently got a new Pepsi SNJ027 for $350 delivered from a Euro seller.


Here it is


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The SNJ025 arrived.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> One of my best purchases so far this year. I liked it so much I just went ahead and ordered the SNJ025 to go along with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This comment is so redundant already, but I have not worn another watch since I received my Arnie in August.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

I can’t wait to get mine. I’ve been patiently waiting. Hopefully next month is when I will finally get all three models. In the meantime, keep those great pictures coming... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> The SNJ025 arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!

So which one do you like better?


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Palettj said:


> This comment is so redundant already, but I have not worn another watch since I received my Arnie in August.


I have the same issue, my SBCZ015 is a Kinetic, it does not get enough wrist time since I own this one.


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> The SNJ025 arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How sexy Arnie!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

therion said:


> Great photo!
> 
> So which one do you like better?


I honestly like the 028 better because it looks more understated. But the 025 is still a lovely looker.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Where is everyone ordering from? 

See lots of incoming but nobody posts where... I'm interested in the SNJ025 version. 

Please PM me if you have a good lead.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

sierra11b said:


> Where is everyone ordering from?
> 
> See lots of incoming but nobody posts where... I'm interested in the SNJ025 version.
> 
> Please PM me if you have a good lead.


Seiko USA has them, as well as Long Island Watch. I got mine from Gnomon Watches for $495.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Seiko USA has them, as well as Long Island Watch. I got mine from Gnomon Watches for $495.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll wait. Still too much for this. $350-400 would be ideal


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

sierra11b said:


> Thanks. I'll wait. Still too much for this. $350-400 would be ideal


Got my SNJ025 from a local brick & mortar Seiko AD. They quoted me list price to which I replied not a penny over $400.00. They said "how would you like to pay?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

sierra11b said:


> Thanks. I'll wait. Still too much for this. $350-400 would be ideal


Macy's has the PADI version, they run a hell of a sale periodically. Keep your eye on it.


----------



## adsb (Aug 18, 2019)

Been waiting 37 years for this, IMO the best Seiko watch ever!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

With some battle scars on my wrist from beating all the laydees off who were asking about my Arnie!!! Don't touch the watch pumpkin!! Lol hope all you commandos are having an awesome day with the Arnie!!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> I honestly like the 028 better because it looks more understated. But the 025 is still a lovely looker.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply  I'd love to see the watch in the metal, but our ADs haven't even heard of it yet..go figure...


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I couldn’t agree more, there is so much going on and so many layers to the Arnie when you see it in person, it’s definitely imho the best Seiko out there.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sierra11b said:


> Thanks. I'll wait. Still too much for this. $350-400 would be ideal




New for $350 delivered, from an Italian seller on eBay


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

Palettj said:


> I got a compliment on my Arnie today in the elevator from a lady. I asked if she knew the watch, she said no but it was still cool.


Huh wow was it the Pepsi or black/white?

I bought my brother a watch once and he told me a girl told him it looked good. I asked if he got her number, he said no. I told him he was stupid.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Just for a change


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Anthracite_dial said:


> Huh wow was it the Pepsi or black/white?
> 
> I bought my brother a watch once and he told me a girl told him it looked good. I asked if he got her number, he said no. I told him he was stupid.


Mine is the PADI version with the Pepsi bezel. The lady in the elevator was a little bit older, married, and had a kid with her. We talked watches for a min, it was a nice experience.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

sierra11b said:


> Thanks. I'll wait. Still too much for this. $350-400 would be ideal


I paid $363 on eBay over a month ago - PADI model.


----------



## Dive Captain (Oct 20, 2019)

Awesome watch....when you are in the right mood for it. I love my Frankenmonster when I’m in that rugged mood but still fancy wearing something a bit more premium than a G Shock. This is the same thing. Throw in that historical cinematic provenance and you have a real icon I think...


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Trying to decide between the black or PADI/Pepsi. Anyone have the same dilemma?


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

autofiend said:


> Trying to decide between the black or PADI/Pepsi. Anyone have the same dilemma?


I am but the PADI is going to be the first one to get. The original Arnie never made a PADI version. Therefore, it is unique, which is similar to the orange Arnie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

autofiend said:


> Trying to decide between the black or PADI/Pepsi. Anyone have the same dilemma?


Seems to me the black is more popular, just saying that because it runs out more, though for all I know that's a supply issue.
But for me, when I had the choice of the 3 styles, I went PADI, just so I can add to my collection existing Seiko PADIs.
I also find the extra bit of colour adds a little interest to the watch.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Strapcode Engineer I had laying around ..









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

autofiend said:


> Trying to decide between the black or PADI/Pepsi. Anyone have the same dilemma?


I initially thought about getting the Black Arnie II, since my original H558 is black, but I ultimately decided to go with the PADI, since it's a special edition, it's a little different than the original and I'm a PADI certified diver.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

A PADI here b-)


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

If you guys are interested, Macys...with coupon code THANKS. PADI Arnie:$357 before tax. Ends tonight....just sayin.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

So, just in case anyone has been wondering if the black rings around the pushers (that are exposed when they are unscrewed) provide any water resistance, I say they do not. They are not any kind of water resistant gasket.
This evening I noticed that one of them was hanging there, like it had been stretched out. I tried to move it with my finger to see it it would go back in place and it basically crumbled and fell off. It is a very thin brittle piece of plastic. I usually have the pushers unscrewed so I can use the buttons and it must have snagged on something. 
















Since I was unable to deal with assemtrical buttons I later took very fine sharp tweezers and easily removed the other one. This one was also brittle and came off in pieces. 








I think it will be fine this way. At least I now know that the screw down pushers are there only to ensure they aren't depressed when submerged and nothing more.


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

Nolander said:


> So, just in case anyone has been wondering if the black rings around the pushers (that are exposed when they are unscrewed) provide any water resistance, I say they do not. They are not any kind of water resistant gasket.
> This evening I noticed that one of them was hanging there, like it had been stretched out. I tried to move it with my finger to see it it would go back in place and it basically crumbled and fell off. It is a very thin brittle piece of plastic. I usually have the pushers unscrewed so I can use the buttons and it must have snagged on something.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe just there so you know when it is fully extended? If so a red band would have been cool. Like a warning.


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

autofiend said:


> Trying to decide between the black or PADI/Pepsi. Anyone have the same dilemma?


Yup. Really like the gold too but don't want to deal with that exclusivity. Likely will get the PADI. Need a PADI and this might settle that itch.


----------



## Mystic Traveller (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi All! Gonna have an Arnie one soon.
Could someone tell me the glass itself (crystal) diameter?
Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## Mystic Traveller (Apr 10, 2016)

del


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Nolander said:


> I think it will be fine this way. At least I now know that the screw down pushers are there only to ensure they aren't depressed when submerged and nothing more.


Thank you for sharing this.
Maybe you could go for some Aliexpress generic o'ring gasket to replace it.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

I still wonder why they didn't just put those standard buttons they had on diver's Kinetic. They used to put it on 200m water proof watches and it was fine.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Nolander said:


> So, just in case anyone has been wondering if the black rings around the pushers (that are exposed when they are unscrewed) provide any water resistance, I say they do not. They are not any kind of water resistant gasket.
> This evening I noticed that one of them was hanging there, like it had been stretched out. I tried to move it with my finger to see it it would go back in place and it basically crumbled and fell off. It is a very thin brittle piece of plastic. I usually have the pushers unscrewed so I can use the buttons and it must have snagged on something.
> 
> 
> ...


I think Anthracite_dial is correct. They are probably there just as a visual warning that the buttons are unscrewed so you don't go swimming before closing them (sort of a "hey your #%$T is unscrewed)

When one thinks about it, it would be pretty foolish of seiko to have a gasket that could be exposed every time the buttons are used. I also agree those should have been red or blue


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

brash47 said:


> If you guys are interested, Macys...with coupon code THANKS. PADI Arnie:$357 before tax. Ends tonight....just sayin.
> 
> Brash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


The PADI Arnie is back on sale at Macy's. $335 through 10/27.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW - sometimes i wish i lived in america


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Socialism is pricy.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't get enough of the stock strap. Does anyone know its part number so I can order some separately?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

cjbiker said:


> The PADI Arnie is back on sale at Macy's. $335 through 10/27.


Just saw that.....folks jump on it. Macys refunded me the difference. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Just saw that.....folks jump on it. Macys refunded me the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thats a DEAL!!! How do you like the Pepsi version? I also jumped on a Macys's deal, it was too good to pass up, but wanted to the original colorway. When I opened that box, I was blown away and forgot all about SNJ025P1. It also scratched my Pepsi itch and will keep me away from the Tudor Black Bay GMT $$$$$$.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll let you know when mine arrives. Macys is always slow for me.....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just arrived


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Would love to get one of those Arnie Padi @ Macy’s Price , I need a Pen Pal :-!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> Thats a DEAL!!! How do you like the Pepsi version? I also jumped on a Macys's deal, it was too good to pass up, but wanted to the original colorway. When I opened that box, I was blown away and forgot all about SNJ025P1. It also scratched my Pepsi itch and will keep me away from the Tudor Black Bay GMT $$$$$$.


I think that is the exact opposite of me. I saw the Pepsi Arnie in pics and thought it looked cool but saw it in person and it was like mah....However I bet it will look cooler when the pepsi bezel fades(like on the SKX009)


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

trameline said:


> Would love to get one of those Arnie Padi @ Macy's Price , I need a Pen Pal :-!


We could figure something out, but the shipping to where you live will kill your savings margin.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

andyahs said:


> Just arrived


Great photo, it really pops. What camera are you using?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Palettj said:


> We could figure something out, but the shipping to where you live will kill your savings margin.


That's very kind of you, but as you say by the time Customs Fees , VAT , Delivery etc is
added to the cost of the watch the savings have dissolved :-!


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Palettj said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a DEAL!!! How do you like the Pepsi version? I also jumped on a Macys's deal, it was too good to pass up, but wanted to the original colorway. When I opened that box, I was blown away and forgot all about SNJ025P1. It also scratched my Pepsi itch and will keep me away from the Tudor Black Bay GMT $$$$$$.
> ...


I was definitely going to buy the Pepsi based on pics. Then I saw one in person and was underwhelmed by colour and feel. Couldnt see why is was so pricey. When if drops to sub 200 like the solar tunas have I may get one. My betting is an orange dial will arrive which may tempt me though. After all ever other seiko seems to come on orange eventually these days.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

*PSA!!*

I've been in contact with Harold (yobokies) and he says he will have the new Arnie steel shrouds available in mid November, in steel and DLC finishes.

Based on this news I have pulled the trigger on a SNJ027 
(I'm not a fan of black shrouds or bezels and it's the only thing preventing me from buying an Arnie).

EXCITE.


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

jmai said:


> *PSA!!*
> 
> I've been in contact with Harold (yobokies) and he says he will have the new Arnie steel shrouds available in mid November, in steel and DLC finishes.
> 
> ...


Is that an easy mod? Sounds like a nice upgrade.


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Good morning friends. One question, this morning I started changing the time for Arnie, and when I went to unscrew the crown, it was impossible. It is normal? I did not want to force it. Has it happened to you? So I go with an hour less. Thanks and regards


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Palettj said:


> Great photo, it really pops. What camera are you using?


My Samsung Note 10 plus.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oscar2907 said:


> Good morning friends. One question, this morning I started changing the time for Arnie, and when I went to unscrew the crown, it was impossible. It is normal? I did not want to force it. Has it happened to you? So I go with an hour less. Thanks and regards


Dumb question, main crown or one of the other 2. The other 2 turn opposite of what the main crown turns.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Arnie lume shot. I really love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Dumb question, main crown or one of the other 2. The other 2 turn opposite of what the main crown turns.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Friend in the question I refer to the time change. Then it would be the main crown


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Prices are coming down.  Just got mine today.

IMG_6367r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Oscar2907 said:


> Friend in the question I refer to the time change. Then it would be the main crown


Well, if you're changing the time, you need to operate the pusher at 8 o'clock as well, my friend.

Try gently pushing in on the crown as you're unscrewing it. Wiggle it back and forth as you go. Mine was very gritty when I got it. Maybe yours has a big piece of grit binding the threads. I cleaned the crown tube threads with some waxed dental floss, and it's smooth as butter now.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

RFCII said:


> Prices are coming down.  Just got mine today.
> 
> IMG_6367r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


How much?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

RFCII said:


> Prices are coming down.  Just got mine today.
> 
> IMG_6367r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


How much?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oscar2907 said:


> Friend in the question I refer to the time change. Then it would be the main crown


That's why I asked just to make sure lol.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just arrived!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I just read that an aftermarket metal shroud is coming out. What are everyone's thoughts, would it be difficult to do the mod?


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Palettj said:


> I just read that an aftermarket metal shroud is coming out. What are everyone's thoughts, would it be difficult to do the mod?


I'm interested because I think a stainless steel shroud would look better, but I like the light weight of this watch. I'm concerned that a steel shroud would add too much weight.

As far as swapping it out, it should be very easy. I removed the shroud in order to clean the crown tube threads, and it's just three screws. I'm not sure I would even call it "a mod".


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

cjbiker said:


> I'm interested because I think a stainless steel shroud would look better, but I like the light weight of this watch. I'm concerned that a steel shroud would add too much weight.
> 
> As far as swapping it out, it should be very easy. I removed the shroud in order to clean the crown tube threads, and it's just three screws. I'm not sure I would even call it "a mod".


I want one of these on a stainless bracelet. A stainless shroud would definitely be a plus for me.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

adnj said:


> I want one of these on a stainless bracelet. A stainless shroud would definitely be a plus for me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Here ya go....engineer!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

brash47 said:


> Here ya go....engineer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That combo with a steel bezel would be amazing!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

It's going to be!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

cjbiker said:


> I'm interested because I think a stainless steel shroud would look better, but I like the light weight of this watch. I'm concerned that a steel shroud would add too much weight.
> 
> As far as swapping it out, it should be very easy. I removed the shroud in order to clean the crown tube threads, and it's just three screws. I'm not sure I would even call it "a mod".


You would'nt have to remove the pushers on each side?

NEVER MIND, I just looked at the watch. I'm dumb.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Palettj said:


> How much?


Let's just say that with both the ebay sellers, particularly those who will take an offer, and brick and mortar sellers (sometimes the same), there is significant room to bargain. They know that after the earlier buyers are weeded out, the price will drop. Think something around Macy's sale price as your target.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I got one today too, prices have settled a bit in the EU, so I said what the hell.. It has arrived from Germany in 2 days and I have 30 days to send it back in case I change my mind. It looks good, but it feels like a toy compared to my SBBN033 Tuna, especially the bezel action. I could do without that X on the dial.. Here's what it looks like on an 18.5cm wrist ( 7.25"):


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

therion said:


> I got one today too, prices have settled a bit in the EU, so I said what the hell.. It has arrived from Germany in 2 days and I have 30 days to send it back in case I change my mind. It looks good, but it feels like a toy compared to my SBBN033 Tuna, especially the bezel action. I could do without that X on the dial.. Here's what it looks like on an 18.5cm wrist ( 7.25"):


Unfortunately even the new Marine Master has the prospex logo on the face.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

therion said:


> t feels like a toy compared to my SBBN033 Tuna, especially the bezel action. I could do without that X on the dial..


Ha! That bezel action is almost comical. 
But thankfully 1) I never dive 2) I'll always go to the stopwatch function to time stuff


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Put on Uncle Seiko's flat vent (short) on the SNJ025 because its stock strap is now on the 6159-7010. For some reason I think they work better in this arrangement (the longer stock Arnie strap works better on the grandfather tuna and the significantly shorter flat vent works better on the Arnie).

I for one am indifferent to the X on this model.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

therion said:


> I got one today too, prices have settled a bit in the EU, so I said what the hell.. It has arrived from Germany in 2 days and I have 30 days to send it back in case I change my mind. It looks good, but it feels like a toy compared to my SBBN033 Tuna, especially the bezel action. I could do without that X on the dial.. Here's what it looks like on an 18.5cm wrist ( 7.25"):


Unfortunately even the new Marine Master has the prospex logo on the face.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Out and about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

jmai said:


> *PSA!!*
> 
> I've been in contact with Harold (yobokies) and he says he will have the new Arnie steel shrouds available in mid November, in steel and DLC finishes.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea what they will cost?


----------



## elroyo (Mar 31, 2013)

really hoping someone will make bezels for these eventually, wouldnt mind swapping out my pepsi bezel


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Where are folks getting the best deals for these now that they've been out for a while? Looking to buy one. Thanks!


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Finally purchased it on Amazon! Will arrive this Sunday! Can’t wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My new Arnie next to my current Seiko collection


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

therion said:


> My new Arnie next to my current Seiko collection


Lookin GOOD!!!!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

therion said:


> My new Arnie next to my current Seiko collection


Lookin GOOD!!!!


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

I was really excited for this one. I couldnt decide if i should get the arnie or the new seiko 5. When i saw the arnie IRL i was disappointed with how toyish it felt and looked. I was expecting a tougher build. I got the seiko 5 instead and have no plans to get the arnie. And yes the crowns on the left were a ..... to unscrew


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

j708 said:


> I was really excited for this one. I couldnt decide if i should get the arnie or the new seiko 5. When i saw the arnie IRL i was disappointed with how toyish it felt and looked. I was expecting a tougher build. I got the seiko 5 instead and have no plans to get the arnie. And yes the crowns on the left were a ..... to unscrew


With all due respect how is it toyish, were you expecting the build of a Marine Master 1000m? I have no dog in this fight other than being a huge Arnold fan, but I would hardly call the watch toyish at its price point.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

j708 said:


> I was really excited for this one. I couldnt decide if i should get the arnie or the new seiko 5. When i saw the arnie IRL i was disappointed with how toyish it felt and looked. I was expecting a tougher build. I got the seiko 5 instead and have no plans to get the arnie. And yes the crowns on the left were a ..... to unscrew





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Palettj said:


> j708 said:
> 
> 
> > I was really excited for this one. I couldnt decide if i should get the arnie or the new seiko 5. When i saw the arnie IRL i was disappointed with how toyish it felt and looked. I was expecting a tougher build. I got the seiko 5 instead and have no plans to get the arnie. And yes the crowns on the left were a ..... to unscrew
> ...


Did u ever think for a second i might be an unreasonable man? Lol. I expected too much. But at THAT price point (328usd in my shop as of today) i cant expect too much. Im not saying i hate it. Im just saying i thought it would be love at first sight. And it wasnt. I expected it to be a tad bit heavier.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

SwingModern said:


> Where are folks getting the best deals for these now that they've been out for a while? Looking to buy one. Thanks!


If you're in USA then Macy's is having a sale plus use code FRIEND1 for an additional 25% off. That brings it to $315 + tax.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

My Arnie has landed! I switched out the original band for a 5 ring zulu. What an awesome watch! Seiko did a great job in this reissue 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats @Watchworld99 !

Obligatory Arnie shot to celebrate.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Arnie listed FS


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

This has got to be my favorite watch to wear within many years. There are very few, if any, things I do not like about it. I'm comparing it to my watches that are between 1/4 and 10 times the cost of this watch. I personally love it.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Showing some bracelet options and some fun photos.

Strapcode engineer and a Seiko 22mm oyster that I was fortunate enough to purchase from another amazing WUS member!


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

brash47 said:


> Showing some bracelet options and some fun photos.
> 
> Strapcode engineer and a Seiko 22mm oyster that I was fortunate enough to purchase from another amazing WUS member!


What model Seiko is that oyster from? Is there a number on the bracelet? I like that a lot!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wore it to the gym with a prototype of a locally made parachute strap.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

These watches look pretty crappy with metal/Stainless watchbands, IMO.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

thebronze301 said:


> These watches look pretty crappy with metal/Stainless watchbands, IMO.


I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

If it bleeds, we can kill it


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

thebronze301 said:


> These watches look pretty crappy with metal/Stainless watchbands, IMO.


The Arnie was made for rubber!!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Palettj said:


> The Arnie was made for rubber!!


Too bulky on the rubber for me...


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

thebronze301 said:


> These watches look pretty crappy with metal/Stainless watchbands, IMO.





rcorreale said:


> I agree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Purchased a 22mm 3 ring NATO by a company called Ritche . Black and grey combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> Too bulky on the rubber for me...
> View attachment 14603211


They also look good on NATO's, but I like it stock how Dutch wore it in the jungle.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> Too bulky on the rubber for me...
> View attachment 14603211


They also look good on NATO's, but I like it stock how Dutch wore it in the jungle.


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

ewewew said:


> If you're in USA then Macy's is having a sale plus use code FRIEND1 for an additional 25% off. That brings it to $315 + tax.


Thanks! That's the best price I've seen.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

PADI on a C&B chevron strap.


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2006)

Had a scare yesterday inadvertently wearing my new arnie in the hot (and 45 minute long) shower. This morning I couldn't seem to activate the backlight Thinking, "Could the arnie not stand up to a hot shower?" Works fine now but, sorry Arnie, no more showers with you!

Oh, and thanks for the Macy's heads up. I ordered mine at the great sale price!


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Currently wearing my Arnie on a Bonetto Cinturini 284 strap.....massive improvement over the stock strap really comfortable hardly know its there.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Alan From New York said:


> Had a scare yesterday inadvertently wearing my new arnie in the hot (and 45 minute long) shower. This morning I couldn't seem to activate the backlight Thinking, "Could the arnie not stand up to a hot shower?" Works fine now but, sorry Arnie, no more showers with you!
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the Macy's heads up. I ordered mine at the great sale price!
> View attachment 14605091


What and why are you in the shower for 45min???


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Palettj said:


> What and why are you in the shower for 45min???












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Just a Heads Up.

Harold (Yobokies) has just e-mailed me to say the steel shrouds for Arnie are now in stock, he has priced them @$92 including shipping.

I have now listed my Arnie SNJ025P1 For Sale , so obviously going to pass on the Shroud.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

trameline said:


> Just a Heads Up.
> 
> Harold (Yobokies) has just e-mailed me to say the steel shrouds for Arnie are now in stock, he has priced them @$92 including shipping.
> 
> I have now listed my Arnie SNJ025P1 For Sale , so obviously going to pass on the Shroud.


Thanks. Where can I find the shrouds?


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

trameline said:


> Just a Heads Up.
> 
> Harold (Yobokies) has just e-mailed me to say the steel shrouds for Arnie are now in stock, he has priced them @$92 including shipping.
> 
> I have now listed my Arnie SNJ025P1 For Sale , so obviously going to pass on the Shroud.


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Google Yobokies , go on his Photobucket site spend some time searching. OR below :-s

https://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/story


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

trameline said:


> Just a Heads Up.
> 
> Harold (Yobokies) has just e-mailed me to say the steel shrouds for Arnie are now in stock, he has priced them @$92 including shipping.
> 
> I have now listed my Arnie SNJ025P1 For Sale , so obviously going to pass on the Shroud.


Kinda pricey...but....I think I need this!!!


----------



## MikeSunWest (Apr 9, 2019)

therion said:


> My new Arnie next to my current Seiko collection


Wow. Really nice collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

trameline said:


> Google Yobokies , go on his Photobucket site spend some time searching. OR below :-s
> 
> https://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/story


Thanks. How do you order from him? Also, has he done any shrouds with a darker finish?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

RFCII said:


> Thanks. How do you order from him? Also, has he done any shrouds with a darker finish?


email him( Harold) with your requirements/ prices etc or any Order queries 
:[email protected]


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

trameline said:


> email him( Harold) with your requirements/ prices etc or any Order queries
> :[email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

ewewew said:


> If you're in USA then Macy's is having a sale plus use code FRIEND1 for an additional 25% off. That brings it to $315 + tax.


I've never seen this on the USA site. Do they take it down when it sells out?


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

JohnnyB said:


> I've never seen this on the USA site. Do they take it down when it sells out?


Yes, the black and grey Arnie usually sells out fairly fast and is then taken off the Macy's website. The last batch took a few days before it sold out. Previous batches were gone within a day or two.


----------



## thebronze301 (Sep 8, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know the model or S/N for the band that is coming with these new Arnies?

I've already got a gouge out of mine and I have no idea how it happened...


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

thebronze301 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the model or S/N for the band that is coming with these new Arnies?
> 
> I've already got a gouge out of mine and I have no idea how it happened...


Ive replaced mine with a bonetto cinturini 284 strap.....check them out.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Charging ...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

cjbiker said:


> What model Seiko is that oyster from? Is there a number on the bracelet? I like that a lot!


Unfortunately neither I or the original seller know the model number, hopefully some person here can help. It is for the Solar Tuna, SNE497 bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

brash47 said:


> Unfortunately neither I or the original seller know the model number, hopefully some person here can help. It is for the Solar Tuna, SNE497 bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks, I figured that's where it came from. I picked up an SNE497 bracelet from the sales forum here. Fits perfectly.

Next step is a steel shroud from Yobokies. Then I'll have a full metal Arnie. Does that make it a T-101?


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Arnie in Disguise !


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

trameline said:


> Arnie in Disguise !


Yobokies shroud? How long did it take to get? Mine is on the way now.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

cjbiker said:


> Yobokies shroud? How long did it take to get? Mine is on the way now.


Ordered Saturday, arrived this Morning .


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Cool thanks for those pics. I'll get an order for one now...

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing to say really, just another picture.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Palettj said:


> Kinda pricey...but....I think I need this!!!


Just ordered will transform the watch Yobokies pic can't wait!









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Someone is going to be a happy very soon.

Can't wait to give it to him.....he's been eying up my arnie for a couple of months....lol


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

magpie215 said:


> Someone is going to be a happy very soon.
> 
> Can't wait to give it to him.....he's been eying up my arnie for a couple of months....lol


Great gift!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

trameline said:


> Arnie in Disguise !


Will you please post a picture on the OEM rubber strap, I'm on the fence with the steel shroud. I would like to see it on the rubber.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^ As Requested


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ As Requested


Mmm...that does look rather good.


----------



## regtor (Apr 20, 2010)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Just ordered will transform the watch Yobokies pic can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fellow New Englander - how did unscrewing the bolts on the shroud go? I've tried this in the past with other tuna shrouds with mixed results. The bolts seem to have some sort of loct-tite on them...


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

regtor said:


> Fellow New Englander - how did unscrewing the bolts on the shroud go? I've tried this in the past with other tuna shrouds with mixed results. The bolts seem to have some sort of loct-tite on them...


I'm not the OP, but I am from New England. The shroud screws on mine had some thread locker, but they came out just fine.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got Harold, told me the black DLC shroud is 103$. That's too expensive for me, but if I can't source an OEM replacement at my local AD, I'll probably be saving up money to buy it.
And now for something completely different:


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

lincruste said:


> Just got Harold, told me the black DLC shroud is 103$. That's too expensive for me, but if I can't source an OEM replacement at my local AD, I'll probably be saving up money to buy it.
> And now for something completely different:


Why do you need a replacement?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Full metal Arnie!


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

I was a little concerned that the metal bracelet and shroud would make it too heavy, but it doesn't seem like a problem. The combo weighs 170 grams, sized for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

That shroud looks incredible!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ As Requested


Thank you sir!!! That looks amazing.


----------



## Timcameron52 (Oct 20, 2019)

cjbiker said:


> Full metal Arnie!
> 
> View attachment 14637503


That looks awesome. What bracelet did you put on it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Timcameron52 said:


> That looks awesome. What bracelet did you put on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's an SNE497 bracelet I bought from the sales corner here.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Arnie Full Metal Jacket


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'M BACK. Incredible piece. Everything about it is amazing. Well done Seiko.

JDM SBEQ001


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi guys, long time lurker here but I registered just to ask... Where is the best place to buy online these days?

I need an arnie! Not want... NEED! 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

afc1984 said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker here but I registered just to ask... Where is the best place to buy online these days?
> 
> I need an arnie! Not want... NEED!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If you are in the states look out for sales at Macys.com


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep, I second Macy's. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Yep, I second Macy's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thank you both. Think they will restock the black one for 330ish any time soon? How long has it been out of stock? I like the PADI but I'd like to go original.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

It shows up periodically, but goes fast. My advice, find a macys with a knowledgeable person working the watch department. Get to know that person and they will hook you up in times like this. Mine hooks me up regularly...friends and family sales and watches that are hard to find. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

brash47 said:


> It shows up periodically, but goes fast. My advice, find a macys with a knowledgeable person working the watch department. Get to know that person and they will hook you up in times like this. Mine hooks me up regularly...friends and family sales and watches that are hard to find.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


If only that was possible... I will be visiting NYC for a week then back to Greece where these retail for a mere $550 firm...

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Find a seiko dealer in NY. Let them know your dilemna and pay cash. You will get a good deal.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Find a seiko dealer in NY. Let them know your dilemna and pay cash. You will get a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I will certainly try that. In the meatime if one of you great guys happens to find one for sale at a reputable vendor at a decent price i would appreciate a heads up!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


These are really nice straps you wear


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

afc1984 said:


> I will certainly try that. In the meatime if one of you great guys happens to find one for sale at a reputable vendor at a decent price i would appreciate a heads up!


They're available from online vendors in Germany for 375€. But you have to access their websites through German price comparison online service Idealo.


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

therion said:


> They're available from online vendors in Germany for 375€. But you have to access their websites through German price comparison online service Idealo.


Thanks. I'll take a look and hopefully the ship internationally.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

afc1984 said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look and hopefully the ship internationally.


Of course they do, I'm not from Germany  Shipping was free and very fast too!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

and another one...


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

afc1984 said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker here but I registered just to ask... Where is the best place to buy online these days?
> 
> I need an arnie! Not want... NEED!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I think massdrop just had it for $319

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

therion said:


> Why do you need a replacement?


I don't, I will.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just fitted the bracelet now it's perfect 









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordofrings (May 15, 2019)

Cool & immortal dive watch model.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh man, Craig, that's an absolutely killer combo! I'd love to see that on the wrist.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wrist shot sorry for the terrible lighting









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^very nice!


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

The pepsi version is available at Macys right now for $295 + tax. It's excluded from any further coupons, though.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MI1piwnsmK5gIVmuDICh3JgwUzEAQYASABEgJvIvD_BwE


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Arnie on a Momentum Rubber smooth side out. (these are made by Bonetto Cinturini)









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

NKFlyer said:


> The pepsi version is available at Macys right now for $295 + tax. It's excluded from any further coupons, though.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MI1piwnsmK5gIVmuDICh3JgwUzEAQYASABEgJvIvD_BwE


And if you bought Macy's earlier like I did at their other sale, they will refund the difference!!


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

NKFlyer said:


> The pepsi version is available at Macys right now for $295 + tax. It's excluded from any further coupons, though.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MI1piwnsmK5gIVmuDICh3JgwUzEAQYASABEgJvIvD_BwE


And if you bought Macy's earlier like I did at their other sale, they will refund the difference!!


----------



## erikesp (May 27, 2014)

Really they will refund the difference? Wow! Think I will head on down.


----------



## kawaman21 (Nov 5, 2016)

Just got mine today,first ones i've seen in the dealers in scotland,luv it,changed the keeper for rubber(prefer the feel,oooer),just reading up on the manual as the assistant couldn't set the time.......


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

The strap that should have come with it.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been wearing mine for 4 monthes and it's still great to watch it on my wrist. I just love it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_6383r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

RFCII said:


> IMG_6383r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


"MILK IS FOR BABIES!!!!"


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

RFCII said:


> IMG_6383r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


"MILK IS FOR BABIES!!!!"


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Palettj said:


> "MILK IS FOR BABIES!!!!"


LOL!!!


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Palettj said:


> "MILK IS FOR BABIES!!!!"


LOL!!!!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Another happy yobokies customer!!!

Thanks to everyone in this thread for all of the great pictures of this watch. Originally, I planned to simply get the black version, but after seeing the PADI in person, I decided to pick it up, too (like others have said, pictures online don't do it justice).


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

dmc-01 said:


> Another happy yobokies customer!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this thread for all of the great pictures of this watch. Originally, I planned to simply get the black version, but after seeing the PADI in person, I decided to pick it up, too (like others have said, pictures online don't do it justice).
> 
> ...


Great pictures!!!! I may have to bit the bullet and spend the $$$


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

dmc-01 said:


> Another happy yobokies customer!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this thread for all of the great pictures of this watch. Originally, I planned to simply get the black version, but after seeing the PADI in person, I decided to pick it up, too (like others have said, pictures online don't do it justice).
> 
> ...


Great pictures!!!! I may have to bite the bullet and spend the $$$


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

Finally got it and it delivers! I think this Nick Mankey strap works. What do you think? I am now thinking of adding a 300m tuna to the collection...








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Full Metal Arnie


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

afc1984 said:


> Finally got it and it delivers! I think this Nick Mankey strap works. What do you think? I am now thinking of adding a 300m tuna to the collection...
> View attachment 14707593
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


You mean like this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly like that. Or maybe the bluna. How does it wear compared to the Arnie?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

It’s heavier and sits slightly taller but wears very comfortably. My wrist is exactly 7” for reference. The Bluna is hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afc1984 (Nov 19, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> It's heavier and sits slightly taller but wears very comfortably. My wrist is exactly 7" for reference. The Bluna is hot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same wrist size. Tempting to say the least. I was hoping it sits a bit lower due to the weight, but I will make sure to try it out for myself. Thanks for the input. In the meantime the Arnie is more than capable for a daily driver.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

It certainly is. I rotate between the two on a monthly basis.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

Man these Arnie's are sick! I might have to pick one up


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Dupe


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrived today. Thank you Terry of TOXICNatos! I was reluctant on the 'PADI' but Terry reached-out and gave me a deal I couldn't pass-up. I like it! 

"ALL AMERICAN" watch (made in China with a Philippine made Olongapo bracelet)

Same bracelet I wear on one of my Turdles and it feels just as great.

Not sure why the photo ended up sideways but you get the idea and know the watch.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm hoping Macy's will have one more re-stock of SNJ025!


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just joined the club ! Fantastic piece, love it.


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

double post.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I think I might have 2 little nicks in my crystal. Considering getting a crystal times sapphire and swapping it out. Anyone know the dimensions of the crystal of the Arnie? Also, how difficult it would be to pull all the crowns (I can pull the crowns on my automatic Seiko's) Wondering if I should just deal with the 2 nicks  At least I made it to tha choppa with the Arnie still ticking!!! ;P


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

The Super Arnie








Marcelo
____________


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

it seems that some models have the black plastic rings around the pushers of the watch and others do not; is there a reason for this?


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Just in time for my birthday-


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

AeroDynamik said:


> Just in time for my birthday-
> View attachment 14731023


Happy Birthday! Now you are ready...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

jlatassa said:


> it seems that some models have the black plastic rings around the pushers of the watch and others do not; is there a reason for this?


I don't think that's the case. I have posted mine a few times here without the plastic rings on the pushers. One of them fell off, so I just removed the other one so it looked the same.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> it seems that some models have the black plastic rings around the pushers of the watch and others do not; is there a reason for this?


The photos where you don't see the plastic ring around the pusher are photos where the pushers are screwed down (for watertight integrity). In photos where the black rings are visible, the pushers are unscrewed.

Hence the purpose of the ring... a visible indicator as to whether the pushers are screwed or unscrewed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Ah...thanks skyboss! 

I inquired with Seiko as to when they'd have a restock available, and they replied by saying in February. I was wondering whether the new stock of watches would be built in the new year (2020), or still have a 2019 manufacture date?

Random question, I know.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> Ah...thanks skyboss!
> 
> I inquired with Seiko as to when they'd have a restock available, and they replied by saying in February. I was wondering whether the new stock of watches would be built in the new year (2020), or still have a 2019 manufacture date?
> 
> Random question, I know.


Check with some of your local ADs. I found that unlike Seiko website and some department stores that carried them, some ADs still have a stock of them.

You're going to eat under retail, but over what a place like Macys will charge (since they are always having sales). But, you will create a great relationship with your local AD and start getting good pricing on higher end watches...

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> it seems that some models have the black plastic rings around the pushers of the watch and others do not; is there a reason for this?


When they are screwed to the locked position you can see them. When the rings are exposed the buttons are able to be pushed.


----------



## Camrok (Sep 8, 2012)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I think I might have 2 little nicks in my crystal. Considering getting a crystal times sapphire and swapping it out. Anyone know the dimensions of the crystal of the Arnie? Also, how difficult it would be to pull all the crowns (I can pull the crowns on my automatic Seiko's) Wondering if I should just deal with the 2 nicks  At least I made it to tha choppa with the Arnie still ticking!!! ;P


Did you have any luck finding sapphire for these. Just scratched mine.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

jlatassa said:


> Ah...thanks skyboss!
> 
> I inquired with Seiko as to when they'd have a restock available, and they replied by saying in February. I was wondering whether the new stock of watches would be built in the new year (2020), or still have a 2019 manufacture date?
> 
> Random question, I know.


Most likely the the ones arriving in Feb 2020 will have a date of November 2019 or Dec 2019. These are probably already made and ready to ship from the factory to Seiko AD. Odds are you would not see one with 2020 until mid 2020.

But it don't matter the year, these are rock solid watches that look good and feel well on most wrists. A big winner from Seiko


----------



## SirPumpkin (Nov 11, 2019)

I have now had it happen for two times within a short time window that the actual seconds hand was two seconds behind the digital display. I can correct this as explained in the manual, but why does this happen again and again? The watch was stored and there were no impacts or anything. Has anybody here experienced the same?


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> Most likely the the ones arriving in Feb 2020 will have a date of November 2019 or Dec 2019. These are probably already made and ready to ship from the factory to Seiko AD. Odds are you would not see one with 2020 until mid 2020.
> 
> But it don't matter the year, these are rock solid watches that look good and feel well on most wrists. A big winner from Seiko


Thanks for the info! Just ordered mine through Macy's last night...can't wait to receive it; I placed my order just in time to take advantage of their sale and got it for $378.42 after tax!


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

Received this lovely gift from my wife for Christmas. I'm very surprised at how well it wears, and how comfortable it is!


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

Received this lovely gift from my wife for Christmas. I'm very surprised at how well it wears, and how comfortable it is!

View attachment 14749521


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> Most likely the the ones arriving in Feb 2020 will have a date of November 2019 or Dec 2019. These are probably already made and ready to ship from the factory to Seiko AD. Odds are you would not see one with 2020 until mid 2020.
> 
> But it don't matter the year, these are rock solid watches that look good and feel well on most wrists. A big winner from Seiko


Seriously, what difference would it matter what year the watch was produced?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> Most likely the the ones arriving in Feb 2020 will have a date of November 2019 or Dec 2019. These are probably already made and ready to ship from the factory to Seiko AD. Odds are you would not see one with 2020 until mid 2020.
> 
> But it don't matter the year, these are rock solid watches that look good and feel well on most wrists. A big winner from Seiko


Seriously, what difference would it matter what year the watch was produced?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

jlatassa said:


> Thanks for the info! Just ordered mine through Macy's last night...can't wait to receive it; I placed my order just in time to take advantage of their sale and got it for $378.42 after tax!


Not a bad price. It is a great watch. Despite the specs saying it is a big watch, the short lugs make it sit well on the wrist and makes it look good on all wrists


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> Seriously, what difference would it matter what year the watch was produced?


Some folks want the watch to be of the same year as it was bought. Perhaps to commemorate a milestone or because they want one fresh and not one sitting (for instance, If I was buying a Seiko automatic, I want one that was made in a time period close to when I bought it instead of buying one that has been sitting in its box new for 5 or 10 years. Despite both being new, the older one could have dried up oils from sitting and thus need a service sooner.

Of course I also like looking for old Seiko and Bulova watches that were made in my birth year


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Hodinkee article.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-snj025-aka-the-2019-arnie-hands-on


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Hodinkee article.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-snj025-aka-the-2019-arnie-hands-on


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Palettj said:


> Hodinkee article.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-snj025-aka-the-2019-arnie-hands-on


Good article...photos look great!

In keeping with my question on manufacture dates, the second character in the serial number (6) is a number instead of a letter; is this because the month of manufacture starts with J, and the number "6" specifies it as June? Just wondering...


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

For Seiko dive watches, I found width to be more important in determining wearability than lug to lug. I tried these on a few days ago and the distance from crown to crown(s) is just too wide - whichever hand I put it on, the crowns are going to dig into my wrists too much when I'm active with it, eg in the water.


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm on the fence on getting one of these since I have a small wrist at 6.5 inches. I do have an SRP637 Baby Tuna which is on the borderline of what my wrist can handle. I also just noticed that it is very similar in dimensions at 47.5mm case diameter and 50mm lug to lug. The one noticeable difference is that the lugs are more flat on the Arnie, whereas the Baby Tuna lugs angles down a bit.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

mostlywabisabi said:


> I'm on the fence on getting one of these since I have a small wrist at 6.5 inches. I do have an SRP637 Baby Tuna which is on the borderline of what my wrist can handle. I also just noticed that it is very similar in dimensions at 47.5mm case diameter and 50mm lug to lug. The one noticeable difference is that the lugs are more flat on the Arnie, whereas the Baby Tuna lugs angles down a bit.


On my 6.75" wrist. Don't let the dimensions scare you. This watch fits great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks! That looks great on your wrist for sure!

Anyone with a 6.5" wrist that can post a similar photo like the above one?


----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

Forgive me if I am posting in the wrong Forum/Sub-Forum.
Just purchased my snj027.
Still trying to conquer it.
Is this a hack able movement?
I would love to set to the Atomic clock signal.
I swear I cannot seem to access this seemingly trivial point of reference.
Please help..

D


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

BigBoo said:


> Forgive me if I am posting in the wrong Forum/Sub-Forum.
> Just purchased my snj027.
> Still trying to conquer it.
> Is this a hack able movement?
> ...


Yes it hacks, refer to the instruction manual regarding setting the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks
I will re-read.


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Basically goes like this, if I remember right...

The digital time sets the watch...

Unscrew bottom left and main crown. 

Bottom left is the plunger you will push to move through time and date. 

Pull out main crown like your setting a normal watch. You'll now see the seconds on the digital area blinking, this indicates what your setting. When your atomic clock hits 0 seconds, twist the main crown quickly counterclockwise and it will reset to 0.

Push the bottom left plunger, move to minutes. Slowly clockwise or counter clockwise on the main crown to change the minutes, push plunger to hours, etc....

When you push the main crown back in, the analog hands will set to the digital setting...including the seconds. 

Screw all crowns back down.

Did I get that right?

Brash



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejana (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello,
Just picked up an SNJ025 Arnie. 
Love it except for the short hands and plastic shroud. 

Will the original H558 shrouds fit the SNJ or is anyone making replacements. Hoping for polished Stainless Steel.

I can live with the hands,
Thanks


----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks brash47.
Going to be give it a shot.
FYI... Seiko Customer...
Nice folks, but useless as far as providing info... just ssyin'.

Of course IMHO 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiman (Apr 14, 2012)

mikejana said:


> Hello,
> Just picked up an SNJ025 Arnie.
> Love it except for the short hands and plastic shroud.
> 
> ...


I don't think it will work because the left side crown/buttons on the SNJ are too large for the 558 shroud (where the 558 buttons are much smaller). Yobokies is the most mentioned source for aftermarket SNJ shrouds & sapphire crystals that I'm aware of.


----------



## Jiman (Apr 14, 2012)

Double


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Alert!!!!
Macy's!!!
Both Arnies in stock, sale $363.00

Get em while they're hot out the oven!!!!!

This has been a public safety announcement for all Arnie sycophants!!!

Brash

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oscar2907 (Jun 23, 2018)

Good morning friends ...
I am interested in buying the steel shroud for the arnie. It is sold by "yobokies" and "watchnian". Apparently in photos they seem to be the same and the price is equal. Now, where would you buy it? Because I have never bought on either website. 
Thank you. 
Regards


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Arnie on wrist !!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Oscar2907 said:


> Good morning friends ...
> I am interested in buying the steel shroud for the arnie. It is sold by "yobokies" and "watchnian". Apparently in photos they seem to be the same and the price is equal. Now, where would you buy it? Because I have never bought on either website.
> Thank you.
> Regards


UGH, I am so on the fence about the metal shroud. I want it but cant justify spending the $100.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Oscar2907 said:


> Good morning friends ...
> I am interested in buying the steel shroud for the arnie. It is sold by "yobokies" and "watchnian". Apparently in photos they seem to be the same and the price is equal. Now, where would you buy it? Because I have never bought on either website.
> Thank you.
> Regards


UGH, I am so on the fence about the metal shroud. I want it but cant justify spending the $100.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

mostlywabisabi said:


> Thanks! That looks great on your wrist for sure!
> 
> Anyone with a 6.5" wrist that can post a similar photo like the above one?


See my post #901


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I love this watch.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Home brew and Ahnold!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Hi-Shine (Jun 1, 2016)

Afternoon, Recently received my SNJ025, Really pleased with it but could anyone else confirm if they have slight movement in the pushers on the left when they are in the locked position, When mine are in the locked screwed down position you can still push the buttons in slightly, They don't go in enough to actually activate any commands but I want to make sure this is normal incase I use it when diving or snorkeling. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi-Shine said:


> could anyone else confirm if they have slight movement


Mine do not move when locked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi-Shine (Jun 1, 2016)

JohnnyB said:


> Hi-Shine said:
> 
> 
> > could anyone else confirm if they have slight movement
> ...


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I posted this on another forum, and thought I would share here as well. Just some thoughts on the new Arnie...

I ended up taking the plunge on the new Arnie. There are some interesting things that I have noticed about the watch that I thought I would point out.

First, and probably the neatest detail, is that the new Arnie has a sloped bezel, just like the old one (and other older Seiko divers). The crystal sits lower than the top of the bezel, and the insert slopes down to meet it. The insert also has a nice texture.










On a side note, the bezel is raised slightly above the shroud. While the bezel action is very cheap feeling, it is also a lot easier to turn than a tuna bezel.










Second, the watch has flat hands with no visible bevel. The hands are also brushed, which adds a nice touch.



















Third, the wave logo on the case back has a frosted texture. This seems to me to be a tribute to the earlier Seiko divers that had a similar texture. The case back has a mirror polish which I am not a fan of, as it picks up micro scratches very easily. But it is flat which helps the watch to sit flatter on the wrist










In any event, I feel that there was a lot of attention to detail put into this watch, and whoever created it was a fan of the details in the old watches.

Time to get to the choppa!










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Thought I'd share a photo just because it's been a while.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure if it was ever mentioned here but I was reading Ikuo Tokunaga's website and it says that the LCD display on the Arnie is actually tilted a bit at 12 o'clock in order to improve legibility.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I tested this with mine. It depends how hard you screw everything down, you may feel a little play nothing to worry about.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi-Shine said:


> Afternoon, Recently received my SNJ025, Really pleased with it but could anyone else confirm if they have slight movement in the pushers on the left when they are in the locked position, When mine are in the locked screwed down position you can still push the buttons in slightly, They don't go in enough to actually activate any commands but I want to make sure this is normal incase I use it when diving or snorkeling. Thanks in advance.


Jupp, I got that. Not much, nearly not possible to detect.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

PADIs are $290 on ebay now if anyone is interested, seems to be a US seller.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Out of the box, my bezel doesn't line up at 12. Is this something covered under warranty? This is my first quartz and I'm a little disappointed that the second hand is off by a half tick. I tried aligning it, but no success.

This watch would be perfect if the 'L' function instead showed the time in another zone and displayed i.e. 13:26 +4 instead of 'L'. I prefer caller GMT to true GMT.

I appreciate the drilled lugs. There's a bag of straps waiting to be tested this weekend. This watch looks great on the OEM strap also. Other than the bezel alignment and L time setting, it's just about perfect.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Keep pushing ! Modded with a Gunmetal Grey Shroud.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

tamtkpp said:


> Keep pushing ! Modded with a Gunmetal Grey Shroud.


Where did you get the shroud from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Watchworld99 said:


> Where did you get the shroud from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find it here :

https://watchnian.ecwid.com/For-Seiko-Arnie-Re-issued-c45501100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

tamtkpp said:


> You can find it here :
> 
> https://watchnian.ecwid.com/For-Seiko-Arnie-Re-issued-c45501100
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Watchworld99 said:


> Where did you get the shroud from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That look great, how does it wear with the extra weight?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just arrived and had to try it on. Initial thoughts are I REALLY like it. Strap is WAY too long for my 7" wrist, but extremely soft and comfortable. If I keep it on this strap I'll have to trim off some. Either that or put it on a US GL831.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I suggest a Bonetto Cinturini strap...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

brash47 said:


> I suggest a Bonetto Cinturini strap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice
...yes I went with the 284 nice atrap and looks almost stock.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful shot.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful shot.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Palettj said:


> Beautiful shot.


Thanks


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Back on the Wrist after NO interest in the FSOT forum, which I'm now pleased about, Great Watch , Sold the SS Shroud so back to OEM


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> Back on the Wrist after NO interest in the FSOT forum, which I'm now pleased about, Great Watch , Sold the SS Shroud so back to OEM


Yeah keep it.......Admittedly I wasn't particularly a fan at first, but then I bought one on sale to try. Much better in person and it's one of my favorites now.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Yeah keep it.......Admittedly I wasn't particularly a fan at first, but then I bought one on sale to try. Much better in person and it's one of my favorites now.


I took the Arnie with me on a Holiday to The Maldives, dived and snorkelled with it daily,
Local time was a very handy feature.
Like Yourself it's up there as a favourite, glad I never let it go .


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> On the fabulous Bonetto Cinturini 284.
> 
> 
> 3 sided dice roller
> ...


Is the 284 better than the stock? If so, I'm what way? Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

powerband said:


> Is the 284 better than the stock? If so, I'm what way? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stock strap is fantastic, just a little long for those of us with smaller wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

skyboss_4evr said:


> The stock strap is fantastic, just a little long for those of us with smaller wrists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. So length is the only difference? Personally I don't like a devil's tail on my strap either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

Any long-term ownership issues yet (if ever)? I still haven't picked one up. Many these days money is best spent on food, etc. I have enough watches for many men for many lifetimes! LOL.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

cms1974 said:


> Any long-term ownership issues yet (if ever)? I still haven't picked one up. Many these days money is best spent on food, etc. I have enough watches for many men for many lifetimes! LOL.


I would suggest you personally inspect one at a store before forking over the cash (if the store is even open lol).

I've seen ones in stores where the seconds hand is way off, and scratches along the edge of the caseback where the blue sticker couldn't cover, straps with pinhole on the plastic, etc.

Also the edge of the shroud will dig into the strap eventually creating creases if you hold the watch upside down. But the original one did this as well.

The bezel action is even worse than MM300 (I couldn't remember if my old man's 7002 was the same).

I've sold mine cuz in the end I couldn't accept "Made in China" and the "X" logo but that's just me (I've only owned Made in Japan JDM models except for this).

If you find a perfect one it's a really nice easy to wear watch.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Still going strong here, since I got it for slightly less than $ 200 I'd live with its quirks. Wore it yesterday for a drive with my period appropriate early 90s truck.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

powerband said:


> Thank you. So length is the only difference? Personally I don't like a devil's tail on my strap either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not familiar with the strap mentioned previously, but I have my Arnie on an Uncle Seiko strap. While not quite as soft as stock, it's very comfortable and significantly shorter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Definitely enjoy wearing mine, its a big but comfortable watch even for my 6.5" wrist. Digital and analog time doesn't match up because chronograph is running.


----------



## knote32 (Nov 13, 2019)

My Cigar Arnie...


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Steel cold Arnie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Work from home. Fighting endless snacks and temptation to nap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoying being outside doing yardwork for the 2nd day. Makes life feel normal.....


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Macy's has the Arnie on sale for $315 right now.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ewewew said:


> Macy's has the Arnie on sale for $315 right now.


That's the sweet spot for pricing this very wearable beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

great watch


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordered two days ago with free shipping and it's already here!


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just got mine today from Chrono24 . Com. As @powerband mentioned it is totally a wearable beast!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

ewewew said:


> Ordered two days ago with free shipping and it's already here!


Very tempted to jump on board with with you at the $315 Macy's price right now. Just can't figure out which one it replaces. One in one out right now for me...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Been watching this watch and great thread for a while, so the current Macy’s deal sort of made me do it, and Bob’s your uncle.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Received the Arnie about 2 months ago but haven't quite gotten it into my rotation yet. Found the metal keeper uncomfortable so swapped it out with a spare z22 rubber keeper and buckle. Much better now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Replaced with bracelet and stainless steel shroud.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

tamtkpp said:


> Replaced with bracelet and stainless steel shroud.


Hi tamtkpp, are both of these metal shrouds from Watchnian? I ordered a black PVD shroud from them a few days ago but it could be a long time before it gets shipped due to a suspension on shipping to USA during this pandemic. How do you like yours? Decent quality?


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Macy sale has ended for the Arnie. I snoozed and losed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Parsival said:


> Macy sale has ended for the Arnie. I snoozed and losed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. It's over but it'll probably happen again in a few months.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Everything is going to be on sale once things start to open up again.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks guys. I have some birthday money burning holes in my pocket. I’ll hold onto it a couple months and then join the Arnie club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


You managed to capture that matt dial perfectly in both shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

vlke said:


> You managed to capture that matt dial perfectly in both shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## knote32 (Nov 13, 2019)

It's tough to decide whether to go with a steel black shroud replacement, or a stainless. I'm so torn!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Me....I'd go stainless, get a bracelet and walk around with a huge chunk of metal on my arm

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## knote32 (Nov 13, 2019)

That OG Arnie look gets a bit lost though. Really starts looking like a different watch.


----------



## Ronin226 (Dec 21, 2013)

vlke said:


> You managed to capture that matt dial perfectly in both shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no use for this watch but I'm going to buy it, looks like it means business on the wrist.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Easter


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Now* that's* the Arnie I want!


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

I've had the SNJ025P1 for about six months now and absolutely love it. Thinking about selling some other Seikos to get the Pepsi model as well.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

tamtkpp said:


> Happy Easter


This looks so good.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Both pics are complete with baby smudges...









And doubles as a wrist weight









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krellef (Jun 3, 2018)

Have any of you experienced a bad capacitor? My watch seems to be behaving erratically, even though it's brand new (picked it up yesterday). The "BATT"-indicator seems to be lowering at an alarming rate. Should/can the capacitor be calibrated in any way?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

That is strange, my Arnie has not dropped below 10 since I got it last summer. Try to set it in direct sunlight for a day and see if that helps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

SEIKO SNJ049- snj051- Limited


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

My only modern waterproof watch these days, it turns out it's a good confinement watch (it withstands biking around to work and numerous hand washings). Very comfy too, surprisingly.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

I got mine in the mail today from another WUS member. I bought it second hand because I was sure the crown at three o'clock was going to munch on the back of my hand which would force me to sell it off to another member. I'm absolutely shocked that it's comfortable on the OEM strap. However, it's even better on this BC 300L strap!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

mms said:


> SEIKO SNJ049- snj051- Limited
> 
> View attachment 15067091
> View attachment 15067093


Wow. That tan one is looking real good. Shut up and take my money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

mms said:


> SEIKO SNJ049- snj051- Limited
> 
> View attachment 15067091
> View attachment 15067093


Whats the story with those?


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there a mod market for these seikos?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Can see where Seiko is going with the colours, but it looks more like a Casio g shock with military field vibes rather than a diver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

vlke said:


> Can see where Seiko is going with the colours, but it looks more like a Casio g shock with military field vibes rather than a diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe that's why I like the Seiko so much.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Palettj said:


> Whats the story with those?


I would be interested as well.

Are the slated for much later in the year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Dammitt! Now I gotta get one of them Yobokies steel shrouds! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I snagged a yobokies used. But you can also get them from WR watches for cheaper. I cannot confirm the quality of the shroud but I have mod parts that are legit from them.

https://wrwatches.com/collections/all-accessories/products/shroud-for-snj025p1-snj027p1

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

jgallamore said:


> I snagged a yobokies used. But you can also get them from WR watches for cheaper. I cannot confirm the quality of the shroud but I have mod parts that are legit from them.
> 
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/all-accessories/products/shroud-for-snj025p1-snj027p1
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Where did you find a used shroud?


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Stalked and messaged a guy with the watch and shroud for sale til he gave in and sold the shroud separately.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Arnie back OEM, after being stalked and messaged incently to sell the Steel Shroud .
Only joking ,Glad to have it back how it should be.
STAY SAFE


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

trameline said:


> Arnie back OEM, after being stalked and messaged incently to sell the Steel Shroud .
> Only joking ,Glad to have it back how it should be.
> STAY SAFE


Awesome shot!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Worker said:


> I would be interested as well.
> 
> Are the slated for much later in the year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google doesn't seem to know anything, I like that dial better than on the regular ones.
I want an arnie, but the pepsi is cheaper where I live and I really don't want that.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

And what are the odds I just turned the TV on...and this!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

This is one of my recent favorite. Great to wear, decent lume, solar. Really enjoying it.


----------



## stirlitz99 (May 12, 2020)

Hi there,

I really would like to buy the Arnie, but a YT video brought up that the LCD should be changed in 7 years. I know this rerelease is pretty new, but what do you think in general? Might this be real, that you need to change the LCD in 7yrs as it will fade?
I don't have high expectations with future parts availability.

I really into the Arnie, but might just end up with a Tuna as I just cant simply accept that Seiko's LCD technology is so low grade.

What is the experience with the original Arnie?

Thank you!


----------



## stirlitz99 (May 12, 2020)

Please delete this post! Somehow my post came doubled.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Hi,
I have a original Orange Arnie that I bought in 1988 at the PX in Japan. It replaced a Rolex I had destroyed. At the time I didn't know it was a "movie watch", as I recall, it was on sale and looked tough and "different". The men I served with always called it a "pumpkin watch". I did a 30 year military career wearing it, it's been all over the world, in all types of climates and terrain, and in wars. It still is in great shape. I still wear it. The only thing I've done with it is put it on a NATO strap because the rubber straps would rot and break, changed the battery every couple of years, and I replaced the broken plastic shroud with a black metal one. Replaced and lubed the seals once. Popped the bezel and cleaned out crud from time to time. The LCD is still crisp and bright and it keeps perfect time. The lume has decreased in brilliance over the years and will fade after a couple of hours. I just recently purchased both the 025 and 027 new Arnies and will probably spring for the gold trim one in the near future. Seiko does the "7 year" LCD thing to cover their behinds, in my opinion. I wouldn't worry about it. Even if it were to have a mass LCD failure in 7 years, I think enough people have purchased the watches and enough hell would be raised that they would address the issue. I my opinion, if I were you, I'd buy the new Arnie and not worry about it. These a great watches, they wear great, and they soldier on. f I can figure out how to post pics of these guys, I will eventually. I'm a FNG on this site.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Doubled?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

stirlitz99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I really would like to buy the Arnie, but a YT video brought up that the LCD should be changed in 7 years. I know this rerelease is pretty new, but what do you think in general? Might this be real, that you need to change the LCD in 7yrs as it will fade?
> I don't have high expectations with future parts availability.
> ...


That 7 year replacment of the LCD is nonsense, maybe if you leave the watch in direct sunlight for years and years.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

stirlitz99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I really would like to buy the Arnie, but a YT video brought up that the LCD should be changed in 7 years. I know this rerelease is pretty new, but what do you think in general? Might this be real, that you need to change the LCD in 7yrs as it will fade?
> I don't have high expectations with future parts availability.
> ...


That 7 year replacement of the LCD is nonsense. It may need replacement, if you leave the watch in direct sunlight for years and years.


----------



## stirlitz99 (May 12, 2020)

Hey Lardog783, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

stirlitz99 said:


> Hey Lardog783, thanks for the reply!


You are welcome.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

stirlitz99 said:


> Hey Lardog783, thanks for the reply!


Doubled again?


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

I got the reissue as a true beater and it is so awesome. I didn’t think I’d really enjoy it as much as I do, and I don’t even have big wrists.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn't think the gold model was available in Europe, but apparently it is SNJ028P1


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

View attachment DSCF0786.jpg


Anyone have this on a Uncle Seiko Waffle v2? If so how is it in comparison to oem?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> View attachment 15122777
> 
> 
> Anyone have this on a Uncle Seiko Waffle v2? If so how is it in comparison to oem?


All of my pictures in this thread are with the Uncle Seiko. I much prefer it over the one that came with it, which is way too long and is a dust magnet.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


> All of my pictures in this thread are with the Uncle Seiko. I much prefer it over the one that came with it, which is way too long and is a dust magnet.


How about comfort? Quality? I haven't noticed dust being an issue yet and I find the oem to be pretty comfortable, but yeah a little long. I usually pop off the oem staps immediately, but this one might actually stay.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> How about comfort? Quality? I haven't noticed dust being an issue yet and I find the oem to be pretty comfortable, but yeah a little long. I usually pop off the oem staps immediately, but this one might actually stay.


For me it's more comfortable. I thought about trimming the OEM, but after putting it on the Uncle Seiko I knew I wouldn't wear it if I did.


----------



## Timcameron52 (Oct 20, 2019)

I gotta tell ya, the oem Arnie strap has become one of my faves. I even love it on my sbbn031. The uncle Seiko waffle looks great one the Arnie and is very comfortable, but I think the Arnie strap has it beat for comfort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback guys. That helps a lot!


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Just ordered some Borealis "Isofranes".

I love the stock strap, but like others have said the tail is a bit long.

I'll report back whenever the Borealis straps come in.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

For those of you that swapped out the metal keeper for a matching black keeper: Which keeper did you use? How does it fit? I swapped in the keeper from my oem skx strap and it fits but it is tight. Curious as to other options.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Timcameron52 said:


> I gotta tell ya, the oem Arnie strap has become one of my faves. I even love it on my sbbn031. The uncle Seiko waffle looks great one the Arnie and is very comfortable, but I think the Arnie strap has it beat for comfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love the OEM strap too, its one of the best rubber straps I've handled. The Turtle strap is pretty nice too.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Timcameron52 said:


> I gotta tell ya, the oem Arnie strap has become one of my faves. I even love it on my sbbn031. The uncle Seiko waffle looks great one the Arnie and is very comfortable, but I think the Arnie strap has it beat for comfort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love the OEM strap too, its one of the best rubber straps I've handled. The Turtle strap is pretty nice too.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

vsh said:


> View attachment 15120435
> 
> 
> I didn't think the gold model was available in Europe, but apparently it is SNJ028P1


Jupp, but you can only by it via web. I bought mine from the AD'd webpage while standing in the shop.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Been on the uncle Seiko waffle for a while now and I find it the best looking strap for the Arnie and also very comfortable. Used to swap the original metal keeper out for the rubber one from the z22 but the original vent strap is just too long for me. The unkle Seiko waffle is just the right length for me.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Finally a good picture of the Uncle Seiko waffle strap on it! I am now tempted to try it. How do you find the comfort compared to original? Did you boil it? I hear they are stiff and boiling helps?

I went ahead and ordered one... guess I'll see for myself too haha.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> Jupp, but you can only by it via web. I bought mine from the AD'd webpage while standing in the shop.


My local AD has two so that's not the case everywhere


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Finally a good picture of the Uncle Seiko waffle strap on it! I am now tempted to try it. How do you find the comfort compared to original? Did you boil it? I hear they are stiff and boiling helps?
> 
> I went ahead and ordered one... guess I'll see for myself too haha.


For me, the softer rubber of the original is nice but I found the metal keeper chunky and the length bothered me. Plus dust shows up on it easily. I would say the uncle Seiko waffle is not as soft but it is pliable so overall it's very comfortable. I did not soak it in boiling water. After a few wears it gradually took shape. Hope you'll enjoy yours!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

MARCELO
____________________


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I can not believe this Hodinkee article flew under my radar. We are big time!!!!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-snj025-aka-the-2019-arnie-hands-on


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Urban Safari Arnie, thoughts??

Seiko - Prospex Street Series ?Urban Safari? - Trends and style - WorldTempus


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Urban Safari Arnie, thoughts??

Seiko - Prospex Street Series ?Urban Safari? - Trends and style - WorldTempus


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Palettj said:


> Urban Safari Arnie, thoughts??
> 
> Seiko - Prospex Street Series ?Urban Safari? - Trends and style - WorldTempus


It's a  for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Palettj said:


> Urban Safari Arnie, thoughts??
> 
> Seiko - Prospex Street Series ?Urban Safari? - Trends and style - WorldTempus


I love it! Especially the SNJ029. That looks awesome with the desert khaki markers on the dial, hands and the outer bezel ring, giving it that combat military look and ready for action. The band color is good. Both button pusher gaskets and the seconds hand are now in a cool red! This will definitely be on my wrist soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...Wt5q_9D9NoPM_CPGSuHHKC8B1osnZL3DOsAwe66ZxbN5k


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

vlke said:


> For me, the softer rubber of the original is nice but I found the metal keeper chunky and the length bothered me. Plus dust shows up on it easily. I would say the uncle Seiko waffle is not as soft but it is pliable so overall it's very comfortable. I did not soak it in boiling water. After a few wears it gradually took shape. Hope you'll enjoy yours!


I like it. Just as comfortable as the original silicone strap, but looks much better. I felt the original strap was too thick, the Uncle Seiko is just right. The only issue I have is with the holes being farther apart than I'd like. It either sits a little tight or too loose on me. I get the reasoning behind the spacing though and wouldn't change it considering the style: the holes double as venting and go on both strap sides. All in all this is an awesome strap and would recommend, though I'd be curious to compare with the GL831. The adjustment holes are closer together on them.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

PSA: boil your Rubber straps. A little tight before, but now perfect. I buckled on the normal hole I would use and placed strap in a mini snifter. Poured boiling water over and let sit for like 10 min. Stretched it a bit after and that’s it.


----------



## kitimon (Aug 8, 2019)

I just bought one from the sale forum here and I'm very excited to receive it. I do have 3 questions that I would greatly appreciate if anyone can answer.

1. Can the second hand be aligned freely? What I mean by this is can you use the hand alignment process to align the second hand to the markers exactly, or does the watch only allow alignment to set increments? 

2. Has anyone had any luck finding bezel inserts for this watch? 

3. In relation to the previous question, does anyone know what size crystal I'd need if I wanted to swap it out for a sapphire? 

Thanks!


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

kitimon said:


> 1. Can the second hand be aligned freely? What I mean by this is can you use the hand alignment process to align the second hand to the markers exactly, or does the watch only allow alignment to set increments?
> 
> Thanks!


The second hand can only be set in one second increments (unfortunately) but the hour and minute hands can be set in smaller increments.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

I've just pulled the trigger on one from Seiyajapan and am now playing the all too familiar waiting game, so a couple of quick questions.

Firstly, nil regerts  with the purchase, secondly,

1. Would I be able to change out the Hardlex for a sapphire crystal, and
2. I see that most vids use the designation SNY025/027 but the one from Japan is a SBEQ001. What is the difference?

Thanks.

Gav


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Still my favorite weekend watch :


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

hasto092 said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on one from Seiyajapan and am now playing the all too familiar waiting game
> 
> 1. Would I be able to change out the Hardlex for a sapphire crystal, and
> 2. I see that most vids use the designation SNY025/027 but the one from Japan is a SBEQ001. What is the difference?


I hope you spent money on courier shipping, regular post is backed way up since there's barely any commercial flights to carry it.

1. Yes, just find the right size and it can be swapped out, no point in doing that unless/before the hardlex scratches.
2. Just different modelnumbers for different markets, in essence it's the same watch.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

vsh said:


> I hope you spent money on courier shipping, regular post is backed way up since there's barely any commercial flights to carry it. .


Mate I bought a watch from the Netherlands and got it in 5 days to Oz. Not bothered.

Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

Received the 025 and 028 today. I had to order both, because I simply couldn't decide which one to get based on pics and vids online. After opening both boxes, it was an easy decison to keep the 028 (gold/black). It will be my free-time watch. Paid a bit over 400 € for it. Price feels a bit high, but on the other hand healthcare and university education are free 🙂 The 025 goes back. 

In real life the rose gold color of the bezel does not jump at your eyes like it does in the pictures. The watch looks serious and utilitarian with a touch of elegance. Definetly not a bling watch despite the gold.

The biggest positive surprise was how well it wears on my thin 16.5 cm wrist (6.5 inches). Usually watches of this size look too big for me, but this is just fine. Alignment of the hands and markers is perfect as far as I can see. Also the lume paint surfaces are perfectly smooth.

The only negatives I have found so far are the same which have been mentioned so many times already. The bezel ratchet feels a bit rough and the keeper edges are quite sharp. I guess I'll replace it with some good quality rubber keeper before I scratch something or someone with it.

Has anyone tried to dampen the bezel action by inserting something like thick silicone grease to the mechanism for example?


----------



## MikeR1982 (May 13, 2020)

Hi all, just got my 025 Arnie yesterday. Great watch and the strap has to be the most comfortable I've worn. Quick (possibly noob) question - is the crown meant to "click" when changing the time, etc? It's been over 20 years since I've worn anything but an auto so have no idea what to expect!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

MikeR1982 said:


> Hi all, just got my 025 Arnie yesterday. Great watch and the strap has to be the most comfortable I've worn. Quick (possibly noob) question - is the crown meant to "click" when changing the time, etc? It's been over 20 years since I've worn anything but an auto so have no idea what to expect!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If you mean click when your pulling it out and pushing it in after unscrewing it, yes.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeR1982 (May 13, 2020)

brash47 said:


> If you mean click when your pulling it out and pushing it in after unscrewing it, yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Not so much then - more a faint "click" once each rotation when using the crown at 3 pulled out to set time or alarms, etc. As in there is a mild resistance once per revolution with a soft clicking noise.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

MikeR1982 said:


> Hi all, just got my 025 Arnie yesterday. Great watch and the strap has to be the most comfortable I've worn. Quick (possibly noob) question - is the crown meant to "click" when changing the time, etc? It's been over 20 years since I've worn anything but an auto so have no idea what to expect!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hey Mike, enjoy the new watch, my Arnie's crown makes slight click when rotating it.


----------



## MikeR1982 (May 13, 2020)

Palettj said:


> Hey Mike, enjoy the new watch, my Arnie's crown makes slight click when rotating it.


Thanks very much. Yep am certainly enjoying - just wanted to check it wasn't something that I needed to have dealt with. Possibly the most comfortable strap I've had a watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

Very happy with the new purchase


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy day 



Just got it in from Seiya.

Gav


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

KindaDevil said:


> Very happy with the new purchase
> 
> View attachment 15164837


Really considering selling my PADI reissue to snag one of the new colors

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

jgallamore said:


> Really considering selling my PADI reissue to snag one of the new colors
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Was looking at these on Seiko yesterday. Kinda wish I saw these sooner. Oh well.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

KindaDevil said:


> Very happy with the new purchase
> 
> View attachment 15164837











So cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

MikeR1982 said:


> Hi all, just got my 025 Arnie yesterday. Great watch and the strap has to be the most comfortable I've worn. Quick (possibly noob) question - is the crown meant to "click" when changing the time, etc? It's been over 20 years since I've worn anything but an auto so have no idea what to expect!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I don't know for the Arnie, but my Astron's crown clicks when rotated in the extracted position.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes it does have an ever so slight click. Remember, there is an electronic switch somewhere in the watch that is affected when you turn the crown. I know nothing about the actual mechanism, but figured that was it.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine just arrived yesterday. Really liking this.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Looking to grab one of these. It's really grown on me.


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mine on a leather Zulu


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone removed the shroud on theirs? If so, do you have a pic of it without the shroud on?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my Arnie yesterday. What a lovely piece. b-)


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Sassi said:


> Got my Arnie yesterday. What a lovely piece. b-)


Lovely photos!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks so much!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I totally didn't need one but had to have one. I mean, it's Arnie...


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Also should mention that the second hand on my new Arnie hits all the marks and the bezel and chapter ring alignment is spot on.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

danshort said:


> Also should mention that the second hand on my new Arnie hits all the marks and the bezel and chapter ring alignment is spot on.


Same here!!! Spot on!!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

danshort said:


> Also should mention that the second hand on my new Arnie hits all the marks and the bezel and chapter ring alignment is spot on.


Same here!!! Spot on!!


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

I love that. My next watch I think


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

So I don't know if this has been seen/linked BUT I just watched this mod and I am doing it to my two Arnies. A tad expensive BUT it will spruce up the watch IMHO. I reckon his looks great when he's done. Food for thought fellow Arnie enthusiasts 






Website: https://stitchesandbuckles.com/prod...o-arnie-reissue-models?variant=31206579142750


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

I did that same mod on my Arnie, Only lasted a month and then I reverted back to the OEM style, I sold the Shroud on here to a guy in the USA , he seemed very happy to purchase it.
Kept the Oyster bracelet, I think The watch looks better in its natural state , imho :-!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I don't see the 25 nor 27 in seikowatches.com

I mean the global page.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

6L35 said:


> I don't see the 25 nor 27 in seikowatches.com
> 
> I mean the global page.


You're right, I just looked too, but they do come up in my region's Seiko page. As attached.

Bizarre...

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/lineup


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Palettj said:


> Same here!!! Spot on!!


Just a heads up. If the seconds hand doesn't line up you are able to adjust its alignment. Pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## emutcfut (Aug 14, 2019)

Has anyone been able to find spare parts for this yet? Unfortunately, one of my clicksprings broke.


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)

This just in!


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)

This just in!
View attachment 15220449


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I like the rectangular/polygonal markers. The way they’ve laid them out looks better than the rounded markers. Makes it look more like the tops were planed off instead of shifting towards center.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the detail on having a green lumed minute hand on the SNJ027


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Double post


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, since no one has come up with anything definitive, I'm willing to do some experimenting 

I got a new Seiko Monster (and an Arnie a while back). The crystals look the same size. I have a low dome sapphire coming in  

Sooooooo. How difficult do you think the crowns are to remove? (I can press out the hardlex easily. I have switched several crystals on Turtles, Orients, Steinharts ETC.
Anyone removed the crowns yet?  My hardlex has 2 scratches from a weed wacking incident (ahem...I mean, from bare knuckle brawling bad guys with my Arnie!!!) 
I might order a double dome for the Arnie but I figured I would ask before I go in blindly switching the crystal


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Parsival said:


> Just a heads up. If the seconds hand doesn't line up you are able to adjust its alignment. Pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This alignment works for the hour and minute hands, but doesn't really adjust much for the second hand. It adjusts in 1 sec increments so unless your second hand is just out of sync with the minute and hour hand it just kind of does nothing to adjust. The first watch I received was off and I tried to adjust to no avail. I ended up sending it back for a new one.

This new Arnie hits the indices well, though it seems these watches have 2 slightly different second hand cycles. If you watch the second hand for 2 min each minute is slightly different in where the second hand lines up. This is from 2 sample watches that I noticed this. I know this watch has a power save feature where the hand will skip a second every second if the power is low. I am wondering if that is why. Anyone care to shed some light? Anyone else noticed this?

SNJ and SKX side by side for your time.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Tommyboy8585 said:


> View attachment 15197801


Looks great in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

soubido said:


> This just in!
> View attachment 15220449


Looks like he's excited to see you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

How do you trim the excess gigantic tail off the band with it looking like I used a chainsaw? I have two Arnies now, I put Uncle Seiko straps on them, but the OEM straps are really nice and comfy, except for the length. I'm thinking of picking up the tan or green version and I like the strap they come with, except for the 12 feet of extra length.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Lardog783 said:


> How do you trim the excess gigantic tail off the band with it looking like I used a chainsaw? I have two Arnies now, I put Uncle Seiko straps on them, but the OEM straps are really nice and comfy, except for the length. I'm thinking of picking up the tan or green version and I like the strap they come with, except for the 12 feet of extra length.


Belt sander???


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Palettj said:


> Belt sander???


 I could give that a try. Or use my bench grinder. I also have a military emergency cutting torch unit. But, I don't think I'd be satisfied with the end result.... I was wondering if anybody had done it before. Google and the Tube are not my friend on this.I'll probably just use a razor and smooth out the edges with a temperature controlled soldering station and large tip.Experiment with one of my "extra" black straps before I spring for another watch.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I would think the softer band of the Arnie would cut easier than the Z22 I did. This thing was tough. Anyway use a coin (in my case a nickel) of same or close enough width as the strap. Carefully make several upon several light passes cutting a bit deeper than the prior pass with a razor knife. The coin as a template should give a good rounded profile at the tip. Be patient, don’t try to cut all at once. I got a bit impatient toward the end (I did say several upon several passes) and swung for the fence... chunked a piece out. Regardless, it wasn’t much but it meant clean up was going to be tougher. Use 600, even 800 grit paper to finish. You can see the left side doesn’t quite match the right side. That’s where I got impatient with the cutting. Anyway, looks good for first go. Oh, and if you move between holes in your strap, make sure to do the cut at the largest fitting. Otherwise, as known in the carpentry world- you’ll need to find yourself a board stretcher.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Mmpaste said:


> I would think the softer band of the Arnie would cut easier than the Z22 I did. This thing was tough. Anyway use a coin (in my case a nickel) of same or close enough width as the strap. Carefully make several upon several light passes cutting a bit deeper than the prior pass with a razor knife. The coin as a template should give a good rounded profile at the tip. Be patient, don't try to cut all at once. I got a bit impatient toward the end (I did say several upon several passes) and swung for the fence... chunked a piece out. Regardless, it wasn't much but it meant clean up was going to be tougher. Use 600, even 800 grit paper to finish. You can see the left side doesn't quite match the right side. That's where I got impatient with the cutting. Anyway, looks good for first go. Oh, and if you move between holes in your strap, make sure to do the cut at the largest fitting. Otherwise, as known in the carpentry world- you'll need to find yourself a board stretcher.


Thanks for the tips. I'll give it a go.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

emutcfut said:


> Has anyone been able to find spare parts for this yet? Unfortunately, one of my clicksprings broke.


Seiko USA does not carry the click spring, at least not yet. Might never, you never know they are wonky like that. Very hit or miss what they choose to consider stock worthy.

The click spring is part number 8134 0099

Good luck !


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Love my SNJ028 with the gold accents.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Afternoon switch. Such a likeable watch.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone opened up their Arnie to look at the movement? Anyone have pictures?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, took a while (bout 2 1/2 months) but finally got my stainless shroud from Harold. She's a beaut!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timcameron52 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hale color said:


> Well, took a while (bout 2 1/2 months) but finally got my stainless shroud from Harold. She's a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harold? Is that yobokies? I just ordered a yobokies shroud myself. Hoping it doesn't take that long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Timcameron52 said:


> Harold? Is that yobokies? I just ordered a yobokies shroud myself. Hoping it doesn't take that long!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Harold = Yobokies. Looks like you're in US so, yeah, will prob take that long but hopefully you'll luck out and get it quicker?


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hale color said:


> Harold = Yobokies. Looks like you're in US so, yeah, will prob take that long but hopefully you'll luck out and get it quicker?


How's the fitment and quality? I'd hope perfect! Those are pretty pricey... I'd consider one more if they were like $50.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> How's the fitment and quality? I'd hope perfect! Those are pretty pricey... I'd consider one more if they were like $50.


I'm real pleased, they have a nice brushed quality and some VERY sharp edges (I even felt the need to gently file down some of them) but I happen to like sharp edges on cases and bracelets so it's perfect for me. Fitment is excellent too. Quite sure you'll love it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

At the moment, I am quite satisfied with my original plastic shroud, but I know in time it's gonna be worth getting a steel replacement.
Yobokies ones are a bit on the pricey side, as mentioned, so was thinking to pick up one from WRwatches ...

They have them in various finishes, plus they come with screws and key wrench, priced around $60 to $70 a set.

Unfortunately, sold out at the moment.

Will probably get a blasted black finished one when back in stock.

Regards,


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Well, took a while (bout 2 1/2 months) but finally got my stainless shroud from Harold. She's a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, can you post more pictures?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SNJ028 + Strapcode Hexad lookalike. Turns out surprisingly decent.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Palettj said:


> That looks awesome, can you post more pictures?


Slight different angle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

phlabrooy said:


> At the moment, I am quite satisfied with my original plastic shroud, but I know in time it's gonna be worth getting a steel replacement.
> Yobokies ones are a bit on the pricey side, as mentioned, so was thinking to pick up one from WRwatches ...
> 
> They have them in various finishes, plus they come with screws and key wrench, priced around $60 to $70 a set.
> ...


Not only are they sold out, but it looks like they only ship for $20 currently.


----------



## Firefly74 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hale color said:


> Slight different angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you remove the shroud from arnie do you have marks, scuffs on lugs?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Slight different angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been going back and forth, you are tempting me to go shroud.


----------



## Firefly74 (Jul 18, 2020)

Some pics from my Arnie.


----------



## Firefly74 (Jul 18, 2020)

For the fun


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Firefly74 said:


> If you remove the shroud from arnie do you have marks, scuffs on lugs?


No


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Palettj said:


> I've been going back and forth, you are tempting me to go shroud.


Like getting brand new watch, you can always switch back n forth too


----------



## Firefly74 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hale color said:


> No


Thanks


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Takin a break 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Lardog783 said:


> How do you trim the excess gigantic tail off the band with it looking like I used a chainsaw? I have two Arnies now, I put Uncle Seiko straps on them, but the OEM straps are really nice and comfy, except for the length. I'm thinking of picking up the tan or green version and I like the strap they come with, except for the 12 feet of extra length.


I always trim mine and have done several. First, don't trim too much a little goes a long way and if the strap ends up being too short you won't have enough tail to insert into the keepers. I start by making a straight cut using a utility knife and straight edge making sure it's at a right angle to the strap. I make the cut right at the point where the curve of the tail becomes straight. I then lay the cut piece on top of the cut end of the strap with the curved tip matching up exactly with the end of the cut strap. Then I trace a line going around the curve with a sharpie. Take a pair of sharp scissors and make a rough cut following the traced line. Last step is to take a dremel tool with a sanding attachment and smooth the shape of the cut by eye being careful to do it in small steps so as not to be over aggressive. You could probably sand it by hand with a fine grain sandpaper as well although I've never tried that. I get great results doing it like this to the point where it's hard to tell it's been modified. Also on the one's I've flipped with full disclosure of the trimmed strap I've never had a problem finding a buyer .

Here's an example of one.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> I always trim mine and have done several. First, don't trim too much a little goes a long way and if the strap ends up being too short you won't have enough tail to insert into the keepers. I start by making a straight cut using a utility knife and straight edge making sure it's at a right angle to the strap. I make the cut right at the point where the curve of the tail becomes straight. I then lay the cut piece on top of the cut end of the strap with the curved tip matching up exactly with the end of the cut strap. Then I trace a line going around the curve with a sharpie. Take a pair of sharp scissors and make a rough cut following the traced line. Last step is to take a dremel tool with a sanding attachment and smooth the shape of the cut by eye being careful to do it in small steps so as not to be over aggressive. You could probably sand it by hand with a fine grain sandpaper as well although I've never tried that. I get great results doing it like this to the point where it's hard to tell it's been modified. Also on the one's I've flipped with full disclosure of the trimmed strap I've never had a problem finding a buyer .
> 
> Here's an example of one.


Thanks. I'll use a Dremel with a sanding drum to finish it up.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Lardog783 said:


> Thanks. I'll use a Dremel with a sanding drum to finish it up.


You chopped off the tsunami from the strap??


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Palettj said:


> You chopped off the tsunami from the strap??


Yes, indeed. I've yet to see the tsunami on aftermarket straps, although Uncle Seiko comes close. My original Arnie, which I wore in the military for 30 years, and still wear, lost it's strap due to rot and combat deployed wear and tear within the first six months or so from when I bought it at the PX in Japan. All the straps I have put on it since then have no markings, except a issued NATO strap had NSN numbers stencilled on it.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Very interesting, can you please post pics of your original Arnie??


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Palettj said:


> Very interesting, can you please post pics of your original Arnie??


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful condition, thanks for posting!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Slightly modded. Now if only someone made a gunmetal bracelet (other than mesh).


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't decide which combo looks better - I keep switching between the two

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

GTR83 said:


> Can't decide which combo looks better - I keep switching between the two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I like the rubber strap on these watches. NATO's / nylon /canvas are OK, too. I have the SNJ025 and 027 and I'm undecided on weather to go for this one or the new Desert Tan one.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lardog783 said:


> I like the rubber strap on these watches. NATO's / nylon /canvas are OK, too. I have the SNJ025 and 027 and I'm undecided on weather to go for this one or the new Desert Tan one.


I think the new DT one looks a bit too yellow - might need to see one in person first. But it does seem like an interesting update on the Arnie design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

GTR83 said:


> I think the new DT one looks a bit too yellow - might need to see one in person first. But it does seem like an interesting update on the Arnie design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was thinking the same about the DT. I haven't seen one up close and personal either. One of those sliding back and forth decisions, I don't really want to buy both at this point.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

danshort said:


> Slightly modded. Now if only someone made a gunmetal bracelet (other than mesh).
> 
> View attachment 15364731
> 
> ...


Thats a really good look, do you ever wear it on the OEM rubber?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Palettj said:


> Thats a really good look, do you ever wear it on the OEM rubber?


I do. But the gunmetal color vs the black strap messes with my OCD side a little. It really doesn't work on a PVD black bracelet.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Gunmetal shroud with US waffle isn't too bad. Also looks decent on olive canvas.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Still on the US waffle, best combo imo.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Thorough review and walkthrough. If you've watched enough reviews of these, just go there for the mini movie at 19:32.









Bronze shroud for Seiko Prospex Solar Arnie NO WATCH ONLY Shroud for sale | eBay


Shroud Seiko Prospex Solar Arnie SNJ025 SNJ027 SNJ028. -ONLY SHROUD NO WATCH! MADE IN ITALY.



www.ebay.com





Found someone selling bronze shrouds on ebay, don't really know which of the models this would look good on though..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

--->


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Palettj said:


> --->


That's a classic book, too!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

I officially lost my mind, this made its way to me today.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Black metal shroud from Watchnian arrived today.


































Added a bit of blue Loctite to make sure the screws stay in place. The watch has a bit more heft now but is still lighter than my SBBN007.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

These metal shrouds look great on the reissue Arnie. 
Here is my oldie but goodie orange Arnie with a stainless steel shroud:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

How's the lume doing on yours? Mine fades out to just about nothing in 30 minutes or so. It didn't hold it's brilliance after a couple of decades, I guess.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Lardog783 said:


> How's the lume doing on yours? Mine fades out to just about nothing in 30 minutes or so. It didn't hold it's brilliance after a couple of decades, I guess.


Mine fades away pretty quickly. About 2 year's ago, I sent my watch to Spencer Klein to replace a scratched crystal and to relume the dial, which he indicated reluming the dial would look terrible and possibly damage the dial. Here is the link of his evaluation of my orange H558-500A Arnie:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Watchworld99 said:


> Mine fades away pretty quickly. About 2 year's ago, I sent my watch to Spencer Klein to replace a scratched crystal and to relume the dial, which he indicated reluming the dial would look terrible and possibly damage the dial. Here is the link of his evaluation of my orange H558-500A Arnie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link. I figured the lume fade was normal. I figured that it wouldn't be practical, or necessary, to have it replaced. I did put a replacement metal shroud on mine. I was looking a few years back for one, and that's when I discovered that this was called a "Orange Arnie" watch. And that people had forums and collected watches. I ran the watch in the field, in oceans, deserts, jungles, mountains, etc, for decades and it's stood up . The shroud disintegrated years ago, so it looked like a Frankenstein thing with beat up screws sticking out the sides. And it eats watch bands for breakfast. The guys I was with always called it a "pumpkin watch". I never scratched the crystal, even after hitting it against armor plate, rocks, weapons, all kinds of stuff. The light still (kinda) works. And it only gains about 15 seconds a year or so.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Watchworld99 said:


> Mine fades away pretty quickly. About 2 year's ago, I sent my watch to Spencer Klein to replace a scratched crystal and to relume the dial, which he indicated reluming the dial would look terrible and possibly damage the dial. Here is the link of his evaluation of my orange H558-500A Arnie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hooked on his YouTube channel restorations.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Palettj said:


> I'm hooked on his YouTube channel restorations.


Same here. His watchsmith restoration skills are impressive and he is knowledgeable in all aspects of the history of many timepieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Here is an interesting article about the evolution of the Seiko's shrouded divers:









Deep Dive: The Evolution of Seiko's Shrouded Divers - Worn & Wound


Seiko has a long history of making superior dive watches perfect for pros, weekend enthusiasts, and everyone in between. In this three part series, we’ll take a look at the histories of three distinct dive watch families under the Seiko umbrella — timepieces so iconic and treasured by watch...




wornandwound.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Worker said:


> I was really looking forward to these, but that 100-minute chrono may not be enough to get me to bite.
> 
> I do like the look though for sure!


Totally agree. Any digital watch today needs to do at least 24 hr count down/ up. Preferably more. 
Also needs dual time zones that handle 30 minute offsets (which I think this does have).


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Watchworld99 said:


> Mine fades away pretty quickly. About 2 year's ago, I sent my watch to Spencer Klein to replace a scratched crystal and to relume the dial, which he indicated reluming the dial would look terrible and possibly damage the dial. Here is the link of his evaluation of my orange H558-500A Arnie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sent it to the wrong person to relume then =) I picked up an arnie that I knew needed a relume with the purpose of restoring it to be fully functional for my son. If your lume plots and hand lume are in good condition, I'd leave it as is.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

thesharkman said:


> you sent it to the wrong person to relume then =) I picked up an arnie that I knew needed a relume with the purpose of restoring it to be fully functional for my son. If your lume plots and hand lume are in good condition, I'd leave it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mckey (Feb 27, 2013)

That is thick!


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

My first seiko, got this 2 weeks ago.








Just got another turtle 2 days ago lmao


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

MrMundy said:


> My first seiko, got this 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 15408261
> 
> Just got another turtle 2 days ago lmao


Seikos are like chips. You can't stop after just one.


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

Probably getting a modded 1 soon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is that new, congrats. I wore my Arnie after 2 weeks with the Emperor Tuna.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Palettj said:


> Is that new, congrats. I wore my Arnie after 2 weeks with the Emperor Tuna.


Thanks! I've had it since the beginning of the year.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Look what I got to accompany my Arnie.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last pool day....


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Without shoes


----------



## Firefly74 (Jul 18, 2020)

goodbye summer


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

I have one saved in my Amazon cart. After looking through this thread I need to pull the trigger and get it!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

jbholsters said:


> I have one saved in my Amazon cart. After looking through this thread I need to pull the trigger and get it!


Get it, its great.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Just wanted to share photos of my 'Father-and-Son' Arnie's...

the 'Father' I bought new in '82, still on its original NDL strap:









the 'Son" given to me by my son last year:









and, opportunity permitting, the future 'Grandson' (as per my liking)...hopefully to be given by my grandson:


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

Palettj said:


> Get it, its great.


I think I will next week. Now to decide between the black or green one. first world problems haha


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get a standard black shroud for the Arnie? Looking for plastic or resin like comes standard on the 025. Any help is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


What race is that??


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Palettj said:


> What race is that??


Just a local BMX bike race.


----------



## Firefly74 (Jul 18, 2020)

On the left SBPG001, SNJ025P1, SNJ009P1


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I thought the Safarnies would be bigger hits than this. I guess the size is a factor, but they seem to sit pretty well on the wrist with good weight distribution.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Safarnie is incrediblly comfortable for so big a watch. I have to admit that the Tuna type case is new to me.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Safarnie ?


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

tamtkpp said:


> Safarnie ?


Brilliant what model is that?


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

[


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey guys! Just picked up my Arnie today. Absolutely love it, wears so comfy.

question, my seconds hand goes “limp” between the 35min - 50min mark. It ticks but it looks sloppy, like there is something wrong. It is perfectly normal going around the rest of the dial. 

Anyone else have this issue? I’m wondering if it needs to be charged? I’m hoping there is something I can do to avoid exchanging it for a new one.

thanks!


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

bigjaymofo said:


> Hey guys! Just picked up my Arnie today. Absolutely love it, wears so comfy.
> 
> question, my seconds hand goes "limp" between the 35min - 50min mark. It ticks but it looks sloppy, like there is something wrong. It is perfectly normal going around the rest of the dial.
> 
> ...


If its not right exchange it


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

bigjaymofo said:


> Hey guys! Just picked up my Arnie today. Absolutely love it, wears so comfy.
> 
> question, my seconds hand goes "limp" between the 35min - 50min mark. It ticks but it looks sloppy, like there is something wrong. It is perfectly normal going around the rest of the dial.
> 
> ...


Return it


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

I just did a reset and it fixed it! Really happy because I just want to wear it!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

bigjaymofo said:


> I just did a reset and it fixed it! Really happy because I just want to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is a procedure for setting/synch'ing/ zero'ing the hands. The manual calls it " setting the standard hand position". Do a Google search or youtube search. I would fully charge it outside in the bright sunlight for at least several hours to give it a initial charge.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought there is no way to zero the seconds hand with the computer.

There is one sitting at my local AD where the seconds hand does not line up with any of the markers lol!


----------



## djarchow (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks to all the great pictures and comments on this thread, they helped me decide to get the Arnie. I got the SNJ025 and it feels and looks great. This is the first non mechanical watch I have bought in probably 20 years. I ordered mine from Mimo's JW and got a great price, full warranty, and great service. Mimo was happy to check his stock before shipping and sent me the one with the best dial/chapter ring alignment.

I was concerned about the case size given that current watch trends are towards smaller watches; however like others have said, it wears a lot smaller than you would expect. I compared it to the other largest watches I have in my collection, the Oris Diver Small Second Date, and the Helson Gauge; both of which are 47mm. The Arnie looks noticeably smaller. The only thing I will probably change is the strap keeper. It looks great but is already leaving scratches on my laptop.


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats on the Arnie. Great looking watch.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

djarchow said:


> Thanks to all the great pictures and comments on this thread, they helped me decide to get the Arnie. I got the SNJ025 and it feels and looks great. This is the first non mechanical watch I have bought in probably 20 years. I ordered mine from Mimo's JW and got a great price, full warranty, and great service. Mimo was happy to check his stock before shipping and sent me the one with the best dial/chapter ring alignment.
> 
> I was concerned about the case size given that current watch trends are towards smaller watches; however like others have said, it wears a lot smaller than you would expect. I compared it to the other largest watches I have in my collection, the Oris Diver Small Second Date, and the Helson Gauge; both of which are 47mm. The Arnie looks noticeably smaller. The only thing I will probably change is the strap keeper. It looks great but is already leaving scratches on my laptop.


Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone got recommendations for a deployant clasp rubber strap for arnies?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

tamtkpp said:


> Safarnie ?


That shroud! Could you please share where you got it?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> That shroud! Could you please share where you got it?








Product List // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)







theyobokies.com





Could be a different brand, but the end result is the same.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Luftwaffel said:


> That shroud! Could you please share where you got it?


You can find it from here :









For Seiko Arnie Re-issued


Seiko Arnie Re-issed SNJ025 / SNJ027 / SNJ028




watchnian.ecwid.com


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Got a zuludiver for it, a full bracelet doesn't look or feel right to me on an Arnie, but I don't like going without the ease of use a clasp offers.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Has anyone removed the bezel and insert? Mine doesn't align well with the 12 o'clock marker. Many years ago I had an SKX with the same issue, and I recall it was pretty easy to pop off the bezel, press out the insert, and reinstall in perfect alignment. Is the Arnie insert glued in, or does it just snap in place? Any tips?


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyone know how waterproof this watch is with the pushers unscrewed. Anyone have some real world testing? Swimming ok? 

Just ordered the snj025. Should be here in time for Christmas and I can’t wait. It’s been on my radar for a long time. I’ve been creeping on this thread for a year lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cjbiker said:


> Has anyone removed the bezel and insert? Mine doesn't align well with the 12 o'clock marker. Many years ago I had an SKX with the same issue, and I recall it was pretty easy to pop off the bezel, press out the insert, and reinstall in perfect alignment. Is the Arnie insert glued in, or does it just snap in place? Any tips?


The SKX bezel insert doesn't pop out - it's glued in. And I imagine this would be the same.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Parsival said:


> Anyone know how waterproof this watch is with the pushers unscrewed. Anyone have some real world testing? Swimming ok?
> 
> Just ordered the snj025. Should be here in time for Christmas and I can't wait. It's been on my radar for a long time. I've been creeping on this thread for a year lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you do this though? If you're gonna use it for timing your swims you can leave the display on the stopwatch. Start the timer, screw in, jump on 10s, swim like jaws was chasing you, celebrate.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Karthan7 (Mar 25, 2020)

Parsival said:


> Anyone know how waterproof this watch is with the pushers unscrewed. Anyone have some real world testing? Swimming ok?
> 
> Just ordered the snj025. Should be here in time for Christmas and I can't wait. It's been on my radar for a long time. I've been creeping on this thread for a year lol


I swam in the sea with my left light crown open.
When I saw it, I was careful not to press the button.
I think the purpose of screwing is not to press a button under the water


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Karthan7 said:


> I think the purpose of screwing is not to press a button under the water


I think it's for something else


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Karthan7 said:


> I swam in the sea with my left light crown open.
> When I saw it, I was careful not to press the button.
> I think the purpose of screwing is not to press a button under the water


Ok good to know. I Am interested in what the watches limits are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> The SKX bezel insert doesn't pop out - it's glued in. And I imagine this would be the same.


I removed the shroud and tried popping the bezel off, but it wouldn't budge. I need to get a better case knife or something to try again.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cjbiker said:


> I removed the shroud and tried popping the bezel off, but it wouldn't budge. I need to get a better case knife or something to try again.


Yeah, the right tools always make things easier. I also assume you know all of the tricks like looking for a little notch or pushing/squeezing down on one side of the bezel to raise the other side a little bit.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah, the right tools always make things easier. I also assume you know all of the tricks like looking for a little notch or pushing/squeezing down on one side of the bezel to raise the other side a little bit.


Yep. I've had about 50/50 success with bezels like the one on the SKX and SRP watches. Some will pop right off, and some seem like they'll never come off.

On the Arnie, the bezel is different from outward appearance. If you take the shroud off, you can see the ratchet teeth and the pawl spring from the outside. There are a couple of milled out spots at 12 and 6 o'clock. Pushing the bezel to one side didn't make any difference. I chipped the blade on my "case knife" (actually a burly pocket knife blade) trying to pop it off.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I know this is nicknamed 'arnie' because the governator wore it in a movie, but wouldn't it be better off being dubbed the "digiturtle?"


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I know this is nicknamed 'arnie' because the governator wore it in a movie, but wouldn't it be better off being dubbed the "digiturtle?"


Doesn't have a Turtle case, IMO. Digi-Tuna, maybe, but I think that should be reserved for the SBEP001.


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I know this is nicknamed 'arnie' because the governator wore it in a movie, but wouldn't it be better off being dubbed the "digiturtle?"


I don't think so...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I know this is nicknamed 'arnie' because the governator wore it in a movie, but wouldn't it be better off being dubbed the "digiturtle?"


It an Arnie bc Arnold made it famous in many classic films such as Predator. Why mess with the perfect name?


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

A birthday present to me a week or so ago. 
I really like it. 
One thing I have changed is the strap. 
Nothing at all wrong with the oem one. 
Just prefer the look with it on a z22 strap. 
I have also ordered a steel surround that will probably take weeks to get here🙄. 
I like to have the option to modifi and make it mine😉


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Oooh I like that one. Golden Arnie


----------



## RRivera192 (Dec 28, 2020)

Shoota70 said:


> I'm read through everybody's posts and can't believe no one is pissed about what I'm pissed about..... the back light doesn't work in stopwatch mode! Wtf? Why would Seiko miss on that?


I actually bought the watch to use the stopwatch function in low light. Imagine my disappointment.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

RRivera192 said:


> I actually bought the watch to use the stopwatch function in low light. Imagine my disappointment.


Sorry to hear your frustration with this watch. 
Wow 
Didn't even think of that till you mentioned it. 
I suppose most like me have bought the watch on looks and nostalgia. 
I don't really see mine as a tool watch and would probably look at the casio gshock for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Just got this last week. Haven't taken it off. Such a cool watch. This is gonna get some serious wrist time this summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

This hasn’t left my wrist for over a week


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I got mine a few weeks ago and the others have remained untouched in my watchbox since then.. Pretty sure I'm going to sell everything and just stick to this for a while.


----------



## Rough-C (Jan 1, 2021)

elroyo said:


> Im so torn, got the Pepsi from the Macys deal the other day but am really in love with the black bezel.


If I could do it again I'd get the Pepsi. I have an skx 007 in black and they are look too similar imo. And a Pepsi arnie looks cooler than a Pepsi skx, also imo.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Man this thread is always at the top it seems. Has the SNJ become the most popular new watch???

I love mine and wear it often. Just switched from Uncle Seiko waffle rubber to their GL831. It is a better fit for my wrist. The waffle strap holes are farther apart than typical and has less give.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Love mine too. It's on the uncle Seiko
waffle for a few months now, and it wears and looks great in my opinion. Have a great weekend everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Ordered an 025 yesterday. Now have read through this whole thread while waiting for it Also a steel shroud and a sapphire crystal coming. Exciting!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Why spend money on sapphire straight away? The hardlex on it is great.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

vsh said:


> Why spend money on sapphire straight away? The hardlex on it is great.


This. I quite like hardlex. My only sapphire is scratched...


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

vsh said:


> Why spend money on sapphire straight away? The hardlex on it is great.


Perhaps i won't replace it right away, but every hardlex i've had has scrathed too soon. Often without even noticing what caused the scratch.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Niko said:


> Perhaps i won't replace it right away, but every hardlex i've had has scrathed too soon. Often without even noticing what caused the scratch.


Interesting. I've taken my original Arnie through wars and decades of abuse. Smashed and/or dragged it against rocks, sea coral, armor plated vehicles, recoiling weapons, all kinds of stuff. In all kinds of terrain and climates all around the world. The shroud disintegrated and I replaced it with a metal aftermarket one. Been through a couple of dozen broken, rotted out rubber bands, either the rubber keepers break (I think that's why the have the metal keepers on the reissue) or the most used holes rip out on it. A nylon NATO strap solves that problem. Other than scratches to the case and bezel, I've never scratched or broken the Hardlex crystal. I probably would have smashed and broken a sapphire one long ago with the hits it's taken. I wonder if they changed the Hardlex composition in recent years? Congrats on your new Arnie. They are fantastic watches. You are going to like it a lot.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Lardog783 said:


> Interesting. I've taken my original Arnie through wars and decades of abuse. Smashed and/or dragged it against rocks, sea coral, armor plated vehicles, recoiling weapons, all kinds of stuff. In all kinds of terrain and climates all around the world. The shroud disintegrated and I replaced it with a metal aftermarket one. Been through a couple of dozen broken, rotted out rubber bands, either the rubber keepers break (I think that's why the have the metal keepers on the reissue) or the most used holes rip out on it. A nylon NATO strap solves that problem. Other than scratches to the case and bezel, I've never scratched or broken the Hardlex crystal. I probably would have smashed and broken a sapphire one long ago with the hits it's taken. I wonder if they changed the Hardlex composition in recent years? Congrats on your new Arnie. They are fantastic watches. You are going to like it a lot.


Sounds good! I don't know if the Hardlex has changed over the years. Or if it's about the watch design, on the Arnie the crystal is recessed a bit, at least it seems that way in the pictures. I will give the Hardlex a change on my Arnie!


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Niko said:


> Sounds good! I don't know if the Hardlex has changed over the years. Or if it's about the watch design, on the Arnie the crystal is recessed a bit, at least it seems that way in the pictures. I will give the Hardlex a change on my Arnie!


 Yes, the crystal is recessed on my original and my reissue Arnies, so they do offer some straight on protection. They are tough watches, too. Just like Arnie


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Man this thread is always at the top it seems. Has the SNJ become the most popular new watch???
> 
> I love mine and wear it often. Just switched from Uncle Seiko waffle rubber to their GL831. It is a better fit for my wrist. The waffle strap holes are farther apart than typical and has less give.


 I put a Barton Elite on one of mine (025)


mxxxxxm30 said:


> Man this thread is always at the top it seems. Has the SNJ become the most popular new watch???
> 
> I love mine and wear it often. Just switched from Uncle Seiko waffle rubber to their GL831. It is a better fit for my wrist. The waffle strap holes are farther apart than typical and has less give.


 Yep. That US GL831 is great. I have one on my 027. I also put a Barton Elite on my 025 and it wears great. I put a US khaki waffle strap on my 029, but I didn't like how stiff it was and put a khaki Barton Elite on that one,too


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lardog783 said:


> I put a Barton Elite on one of mine (025)
> Yep. That US GL831 is great. I have one on my 027. I also put a Barton Elite on my 025 and it wears great. I put a US khaki waffle strap on my 029, but I didn't like how stiff it was and put a khaki Barton Elite on that one,too


Yeah I mean I liked the waffle strap. I even "molded it" in hot water and that made it better, but i had to make my own hole to make it fit right and it wasnt the best hole, so I just moved on lol. Did I see you have the original arnie too?? Whats your verdict in comparing original to modern?


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Yeah I mean I liked the waffle strap. I even "molded it" in hot water and that made it better, but i had to make my own hole to make it fit right and it wasnt the best hole, so I just moved on lol. Did I see you have the original arnie too?? Whats your verdict in comparing original to modern?


 I have a original "Orange Arnie" that I purchased at the base exchange in Japan when I was there enroute to yet another deployment. I had destroyed my issued Rolex and was looking for a replacement. It was "unique" , I liked the "different" look, a lot of the guys wore Seiko watches in Vietnam, and it was on sale, so I bought it. I didn't know it was a "movie watch" until way later. The guys I operated with always called it a "pumpkin watch". It has taken tons abuse and keeps soldiering on.I bought and wore other watches, but none ever held up and I'd go back to Arnie. I've only replaced the shroud, that broke and fell apart probably within the first 10 years I wore it. I then wore it "bare metal case" for years until I bought a metal shroud for it from a guy who probably doesn't do those anymore. And it ate watchbands like there was no tomorrow, but that was probably due to my "lifestyle" in those days. Compared to the new Arnies, the original is a tiny bit smaller in diameter, but lug to lug is about the same. The original is a bit thinner and of course the side pushers are smaller and don't lock. The lume on the original has faded down to almost non-existent now. I like the threaded pushers on the new watches, they would have been great back in the day, the size is great for my taste, especially for use as a working practical watch, with "style", if you don't want to go the G Shock route. And the solar power is great, saves me from changing the battery every couple of years. Not that that's difficult, it just goes into the flashing warning at the "wrong" time sometimes. I posted a couple of pics my original at #1226 in answer to somebody else here if you want a look. So my verdict is, I like the New Arnie just as much as the old Arnie. So much, that I have all three of them plus the tan Safarnie. I'm thinking of getting the green one shortly, although I think that one looks kinda like a G Shock. But, what the heck... These are great watches.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lardog783 said:


> I have a original "Orange Arnie" that I purchased at the base exchange in Japan when I was there enroute to yet another deployment. I had destroyed my issued Rolex and was looking for a replacement. It was "unique" , I liked the "different" look, a lot of the guys wore Seiko watches in Vietnam, and it was on sale, so I bought it. I didn't know it was a "movie watch" until way later. The guys I operated with always called it a "pumpkin watch". It has taken tons abuse and keeps soldiering on.I bought and wore other watches, but none ever held up and I'd go back to Arnie. I've only replaced the shroud, that broke and fell apart probably within the first 10 years I wore it. I then wore it "bare metal case" for years until I bought a metal shroud for it from a guy who probably doesn't do those anymore. And it ate watchbands like there was no tomorrow, but that was probably due to my "lifestyle" in those days. Compared to the new Arnies, the original is a tiny bit smaller in diameter, but lug to lug is about the same. The original is a bit thinner and of course the side pushers are smaller and don't lock. The lume on the original has faded down to almost non-existent now. I like the threaded pushers on the new watches, they would have been great back in the day, the size is great for my taste, especially for use as a working practical watch, with "style", if you don't want to go the G Shock route. And the solar power is great, saves me from changing the battery every couple of years. Not that that's difficult, it just goes into the flashing warning at the "wrong" time sometimes. I posted a couple of pics my original at #1226 in answer to somebody else here if you want a look. So my verdict is, I like the New Arnie just as much as the old Arnie. So much, that I have all three of them plus the tan Safarnie. I'm thinking of getting the green one shortly, although I think that one looks kinda like a G Shock. But, what the heck... These are great watches.


Awesome to hear you really used your original arnie and impressive it has kept working for you. Hopefully this new arnie will be with us for many years to come as well. I know i won't be selling it. I'll try to look back at your pictures!


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Seiko needs to bring out a new orange Arnie!


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

cjbiker said:


> Seiko needs to bring out a new orange Arnie!


I'd buy one!


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Seiko️are you listening...This is the one to bring back Even if it is a limited edition! I will be ready 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah that’s dope. I would need to buy another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Seneca09 said:


> Seiko️are you listening...This is the one to bring back Even if it is a limited edition! I will be ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....Yeah...!


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

The seiko arnie is a watch that only people in the know will understand.
Its the watch that someone could give you a nod in the street if their in the know .


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

If only they have it a CD timer....


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> If only they have it a CD timer....


 I've never used one on a watch. And I used to blow up, shoot, and break things for a living....


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Lardog783 said:


> I've never used one on a watch. And I used to blow up, shoot, and break things for a living....


Pretty useful for timing steaks on the BBQ. Oh, and knowing how much time you have before terrorists kill your daughter!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’ve got 4 kids, and do all the cooking - we live by CD timers on the phone or egg timer. Our new range has 5 burners and 2 ovens; but one stinking timer? Bah.

“5 more minutes then TV off and go upstairs and get ready for showers!”


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> I've got 4 kids, and do all the cooking - we live by CD timers on the phone or egg timer. Our new range has 5 burners and 2 ovens; but one stinking timer? Bah.
> 
> "5 more minutes then TV off and go upstairs and get ready for showers!"


 Then buy a G Shock.They have oodles of timers and such.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

If only they had a world timer. Or a split second chrono. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Parsival said:


> If only they had a world timer. Or a split second chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Seiko G Shock Arnie?


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lardog783 said:


> I've never used one on a watch. And I used to blow up, shoot, and break things for a living....


Doesn't the original have a count down tImer?


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Doesn't the original have a count down tImer?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Doesn't the original have a count down tImer?


No. Same configuration as the new one. Just a dimmer LCD backlight and the analog hands aren't synched to the digital as they are now. If I needed a CD timer, we would use a separate CD timer. My G Shocks had/have all that extra stuff, and the new kids use whatever G Shock is on sale at the MCX, and throw them away when they get beat up/die.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Doesn't the original have a count down tImer?


 I think I know what you are referring to. I think I read on a forum or read somewhere that Arnie was using a CD timer on his watch in one of his movies. I seem to recall that the "close up shots" for the scene(s) were of a different watch. Something like that rings a bell. I think.


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lardog783 said:


> I think I know what you are referring to. I think I read on a forum or read somewhere that Arnie was using a CD timer on his watch in one of his movies. I seem to recall that the "close up shots" for the scene(s) were of a different watch. Something like that rings a bell. I think.


Correct and this was a modified prop used for the movie Commando.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Seneca09 said:


> Correct and this was a modified prop used for the movie Commando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks. I've never seen that movie.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lardog783 said:


> Cool. Thanks. I've never seen that movie.


When your rescuing Jzhenny you don't have to to alighn the bezel.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Use the bezel as the countdown timer, that's what it's for... Want to time 15 mins? Turn the bezel so 45 is at your minute hand. 15 mins is up when the minute hand next hits the bezel triangle ie zero.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> Use the bezel as the countdown timer, that's what it's for... Want to time 15 mins? Turn the bezel so 45 is at your minute hand. 15 mins is up when the minute hand next hits the bezel triangle ie zero.


 Yep. But I think they are talking about one that will beep signal, or send up a flare, or red smoke, or something, at the completion of the countdown.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Received mine yesterday! I like it very much. Will take a while to get used to the ccw threads on the buttons. Yesterday i already watched the proper movie with it


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

“Remember, Sully, when I promised to kill you last?” - “Thats right matrix: you did.” - “I lied.” Lol, but no, I was aware of the prop watch from commando, but I for some reason thought the actual arnie had a count down as well. I would prefer a count down to a stop watch. They could have at least made the stop watch beep every 10 min like my Casio does, so that you can be alerted for elapsed time. Though it is true the bezel can be used as a countdown.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Niko said:


> Received mine yesterday! I like it very much. Will take a while to get used to the ccw threads on the buttons. Yesterday i already watched the proper movie with it
> View attachment 15635842
> 
> View attachment 15635846


Great...you have all the tools now.

Next step is playing the Commando movie shots game


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Lardog783 said:


> Then buy a G Shock.They have oodles of timers and such.


Got one for Christmas. But the way the time setting works with at least some of the Seiko solar tunas, the crown sets the digital screen. Would be so slick to hit one of the left side buttons to get to CD timer mode and then use the crown to scroll the digital screen time as opposed to pushing/holding down a button to set the timer. A real missed opportunity I think.


----------



## AengusA (Jan 7, 2021)

Love this watch!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Got the steel shroud for mine. I like it!


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Niko said:


> Got the steel shroud for mine. I like it!
> View attachment 15639016
> View attachment 15639013


Slick. Really tones down brute vibe. Does Uncle Seiko do those?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Styles *****ley said:


> Slick. Really tones down brute vibe. Does Uncle Seiko do those?


I don't know, this one from
Microbrand Dealer,Watch Straps,Accessories All In One Megastore!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Swapped in some black crowns and screws from the Safarnie onto my 025
I think it improves the look greatly with the dash of orange. The factory 025 just had a lot going on with the bits of silver steel hardware against the black shroud


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Found a NATO I like for my 029


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

aaceofspades said:


> Found a NATO I like for my 029
> 
> View attachment 15641153


Looks great...tacticool


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Fave combo so far:
BC + Yobokies' shroud 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Blue nato. Something different.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Man I wish Seiko would use tritium as an option on some of these watches!!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Styles *****ley said:


> Slick. Really tones down brute vibe. Does Uncle Seiko do those?


You can get shrouds at Yobokies and Stitches and Buckles.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Wallyg said:


> You can get shrouds at Yobokies and Stitches and Buckles.


Thinking about getting a shroud for my 025 but after trying my set of drivers, nothing fits the screws on it. Do they give you a tool to install the shroud? If not, anyone know what size the screws are?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1.5mm hex close but small.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

aaceofspades said:


> Thinking about getting a shroud for my 025 but after trying my set of drivers, nothing fits the screws on it. Do they give you a tool to install the shroud? If not, anyone know what size the screws are?


I used 1.5mm hex driver, it was a bit loose, but they aren't very thight so it worked ok. Perhaps the correct one is 1/16", maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## Galdov (Nov 9, 2018)

Niko said:


> I used 1.5mm hex driver, it was a bit loose, but they aren't very thight so it worked ok. Perhaps the correct one is 1/16", maybe someone can confirm.


1/16" is too big, it doesn't fit at all. I can confirm that 1.5mm works, but is a bit loose.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Parsival said:


> View attachment 15677165
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo....really works on that colour


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Waiting on mod parts


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Cool trio! What parts are you waiting on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Brushed black shroud and some straps to play around with. I'll swap it between these 3 to see which one it looks best on and maybe even get another shroud. The brushed stainless shroud is also very appealing.

I'm still looking for a brushed gun metal shroud but can't find any in stock. Same for the bronze shroud.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

As a self described Arnie maniac, and creator of this thread. I am thinking of selling my beautiful PADI Arnie. The watch is not getting much wrist time after purchasing an Emperor Tuna. Every time I see it in the watchbox I feel guilt, what are everyone thoughts? If I do will I regret it?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Palettj said:


> As a self described Arnie maniac, and creator of this thread. I am thinking of selling my beautiful PADI Arnie. The watch is not getting much wrist time after purchasing an Emperor Tuna. Every time I see it in the watchbox I feel guilt, what are everyone thoughts? If I do will I regret it?


I don't think they will be discontinued any time soon so why not get rid of it. BUT all it needs is light and you're set so leaving it alone for the one occasion you'll wear it isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SNJ031 today.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Palettj said:


> As a self described Arnie maniac, and creator of this thread. I am thinking of selling my beautiful PADI Arnie. The watch is not getting much wrist time after purchasing an Emperor Tuna. Every time I see it in the watchbox I feel guilt, what are everyone thoughts? If I do will I regret it?


I cannot help you on the question about keeping it or selling it but i will say the Tunas look good on the Arnie strap. The Arnie strap also gives the Tuna a classic look as the original Tuna uses the flat vented strap.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

journeyforce said:


> I cannot help you on the question about keeping it or selling it but i will say the Tunas look good on the Arnie strap. The Arnie strap also gives the Tuna a classic look as the original Tuna uses the flat vented strap.
> 
> View attachment 15684108
> View attachment 15684109


Totally agree, that strap works very well on many with 22mm lugs including the tunas. I'm contemplating grabbing another one or two to trim down to 20mm for MM300 and Sumo use. Just need to add extra rubber keeper though, cause there's always lots of "droop" between buckle and the one (metal) provided keeper on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

-SNJ031
-Brushed black shroud from Stitches and buckles
-Strap from SNJ025
-Buckle and keeper from SNJ031

I like it.

Pictures in different angles and lighting. Ignore the dust.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

TheCowWatcher said:


> -SNJ031
> -Brushed black shroud from Stitches and buckles
> -Strap from SNJ025
> -Buckle and keeper from SNJ031
> ...


That looks sweet - great concept!


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Palettj said:


> As a self described Arnie maniac, and creator of this thread. I am thinking of selling my beautiful PADI Arnie. The watch is not getting much wrist time after purchasing an Emperor Tuna. Every time I see it in the watchbox I feel guilt, what are everyone thoughts? If I do will I regret it?


 Keep it. I kept my original Orange Arnie and now have all 5 of the new ones. These will become "classics" like the originals in a few years, especially when they stop making them new (and they will). At that point, you'll be kicking yourself for getting rid of it. Just break it out from time to time for a charging and a wearing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Lardog783 said:


> Keep it. I kept my original Orange Arnie and now have all 5 of the new ones. These will become "classics" like the originals in a few years, especially when they stop making them new (and they will). At that point, you'll be kicking yourself for getting rid of it. Just break it out from time to time for a charging and a wearing. Just my 2 cents.


Sage advice my friend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still love this watch.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Guys

I have both the black SNJ025 and Pepsi SNJ027 versions.
The seconds hand on my SNJ025 is perfectly aligned yet my Pepsi is not.
According the the manual, and I quote, "If the standard hand position on the analog display is misaligned, you will need to correct it."
I tried the method in the manual but it merely moves the second hand in the usual second increments, no fine tuning.
So I can't align it perfectly. I merely do a complete 360 around the dial and the second hand returns to the original misaligned position.

Has anyone here corrected a misaligned seconds hand?


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Guys
> 
> I have both the black SNJ025 and Pepsi SNJ027 versions.
> The seconds hand on my SNJ025 is perfectly aligned yet my Pepsi is not.
> ...


This is just an annoying part of owning sub par quartz movements unfortunately. As far as I know this movement is not serviceable.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> This is just an annoying part of owning sub par quartz movements unfortunately. As far as I know this movement is not serviceable.


I don't think it's sub par. The second hand just wasn't fitted on perfectly during manufacturing.

I think the movement is fantastic.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Guys
> 
> I have both the black SNJ025 and Pepsi SNJ027 versions.
> The seconds hand on my SNJ025 is perfectly aligned yet my Pepsi is not.
> ...


Can you post a picture?


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Palettj said:


> Can you post a picture?


Here is the perfectly aligned SNJ025:









Here is the misaligned SNJ027:


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

ZuluWarrior said:


> I don't think it's sub par. The second hand just wasn't fitted on perfectly during manufacturing.
> 
> I think the movement is fantastic.


I don't mean to say it is bad. I love my Arnie and find its movement to be very cool and useful. I just meant to say it has lots of plastic parts and is not a movement that can be serviced. It is usual in plastic quartz movements for there to be variations in where the hands hit. This is considered normal.

I cannot find any info on the H851 Movement specifically. Does anyone have information on it? Anyone remove their movement??


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Regarding misalignment of 027 seconds hand - I remember when I bought my 025 from an AD its seconds hand was bang on but the 027 pepsi version was slightly off, so I passed on that one, and even fought the urge to grab it later on. Now I'm wondering if perhaps there are alignment issues occurring more often with the pepsi??


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Hale color said:


> Regarding misalignment of 027 seconds hand - I remember when I bought my 025 from an AD its seconds hand was bang on but the 027 pepsi version was slightly off, so I passed on that one, and even fought the urge to grab it later on. Now I'm wondering if perhaps there are alignment issues occurring more often with the pepsi??


It's just luck of the draw - and how careful the assembler is when pressing the seconds hand onto its post. Seiko's acceptance for this along with bezel and chapter ring alignment is atrocious.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

The finetuning works, mine wouldn't line up perfectly the first time I tried it, but after wiggling the minute and hour hands the secondhand moved a little aswell and tuning it afterwards made it perfect.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

vsh said:


> The finetuning works, mine wouldn't line up perfectly the first time I tried it, but after wiggling the minute and hour hands the secondhand moved a little aswell and tuning it afterwards made it perfect.


This calls for a video tutorial!


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

I ask again: Has anyone removed their H851 movement? I really am curious as to its cunstruction.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Has anyone had any issues with their pushers. Mine is still functioning but partially depressed. It does not have the full range of motion as my other pusher. Any help would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Parsival said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their pushers. Mine is still functioning but partially depressed. It does not have the full range of motion as my other pusher. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Perhaps try to gently pull it out to the fully extended position with your thumbnail? Wiggle it? Ensure the threaded locking ring is loose and not locked tightly all the way open? Sometimes pushers and buttons on watches get a little "stuck" by the seals.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone put one of those Yobokies Sapphire domed crystals on their Arnie Reissues yet?

Thoughts, pictures, installation experience, etc.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

How many of you have lume not applied correctly? My SNJ025 has some visible depressions in the lume markers.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Lardog783 said:


> Perhaps try to gently pull it out to the fully extended position with your thumbnail? Wiggle it? Ensure the threaded locking ring is loose and not locked tightly all the way open? Sometimes pushers and buttons on watches get a little "stuck" by the seals.


I've tried wiggling it and twisting the just the pushers to see if that would do the trick but it's still semi depressed. It has lost its original range of motion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Parsival said:


> I've tried wiggling it and twisting the just the pushers to see if that would do the trick but it's still semi depressed. It has lost its original range of motion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contact the AD you bought from to potentially replace and then Seiko for warranty repair if they won't.


----------



## titoan_28 (Mar 15, 2021)

I just received my SNJ031 today.
Do your watches have the inscription "made in china" on the back ?
I thought it was made in japan...


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

titoan_28 said:


> Do your watches have the inscription "made in china" on the back ?


Both my 025 and 027 were made in china. 
Not sure if there are made in Japan versions.


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

titoan_28 said:


> I just received my SNJ031 today.
> Do your watches have the inscription "made in china" on the back ?
> I thought it was made in japan...


All the re-issue Arnie's are made in China. The original ones are made in Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

titoan_28 said:


> I just received my SNJ031 today.
> Do your watches have the inscription "made in china" on the back ?
> I thought it was made in japan...


 The Arnies are assembled in China under a Japanese Seiko QC supervisor (according to Seiko Japan). The movements are manufactured in Malaysia. Even the modern "Made in Japan" labelled watches can be off-shored according to the current METI regulations.


----------



## titoan_28 (Mar 15, 2021)

Lardog783 said:


> The Arnies are assembled in China under a Japanese Seiko QC supervisor (according to Seiko Japan). The movements are manufactured in Malaysia. Even the modern "Made in Japan" labelled watches can be off-shored according to the current METI regulations.


Following an inquiry at my dealer, the seiko brand certified that all the parts were made in Japan and the assembly was done in China. If anyone else has any information on this ...


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

titoan_28 said:


> Following an inquiry at my dealer, the seiko brand certified that all the parts were made in Japan and the assembly was done in China. If anyone else has any information on this ...


At one stage I was obsessed with getting Made in Japan versions. 
Over time I just let it go and learned to love the Seiko.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Let’s not kid ourselves, the iPhone is made in China .


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

titoan_28 said:


> Following an inquiry at my dealer, the seiko brand certified that all the parts were made in Japan and the assembly was done in China. If anyone else has any information on this ...


 I was referring to a conversation(in Japanese) I had with a couple of engineers at Morioka Seiko Instruments a while back. I didn't want to get into "Corporate Secrets" territory (embarrassing in casual conversation), so I didn't ask for specifics, such as where the plant in China is or what company/factory actually makes the movements.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

The 29 today


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Just ordered the SNJ031 (green) and am super excited. I was looking for a grab and go quartz watch and initially thought I was limited to quartz no dates (I don't want to fuss around with setting the date for my low maintenance watch). I have never owned a Seiko and didn't really consider them until I was listening to an episode of the Grey Nato where they were doing a rundown of their favorite 2020 watches. Much to my surprise, I was able to find a deal on Amazon for a new SNJ031 for $330, which seems like a good price to me. This will also be my first watch with 22 mm lugs, which I tend to avoid but this watch is so cool looking I had to make an exception. I'll probably put it on a black nato but think a Khaki nato would look pretty solid, too.

Now comes the hard part... waiting patiently.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

admit-to-im said:


> Just ordered the SNJ031 (green) and am super excited. I was looking for a grab and go quartz watch and initially thought I was limited to quartz no dates (I don't want to fuss around with setting the date for my low maintenance watch). I have never owned a Seiko and didn't really consider them until I was listening to an episode of the Grey Nato where they were doing a rundown of their favorite 2020 watches. Much to my surprise, I was able to find a deal on Amazon for a new SNJ031 for $330, which seems like a good price to me. This will also be my first watch with 22 mm lugs, which I tend to avoid but this watch is so cool looking I had to make an exception. I'll probably put it on a black nato but think a Khaki nato would look pretty solid, too.
> 
> Now comes the hard part... waiting patiently.


 Congrats. You are going to like it, they are great watches. I have all 5 of them. The black NATO would look good on this one. I put a Uncle Seiko Olive Drab rubber on mine and like it a lot. I cut down the "tails" on the original rubber straps and like wearing them, too. Very comfortable straps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished cutting and weedeating the yard for the first time this year. Nice to be outside in shorts again.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

All shrouds are back in stock for the Arnie, including the bronze and gun metal.

Get them while you can.









Aftermarket Steel Shroud For Seiko ‘Arnie’ Reissue Models


Strictly compatible with Seiko ‘Arnie’ Reissue models only. SNJ025 SNJ027 SNJ028 Colors available are : Brushed Black Steel , Sandblasted Black Steel , Polish Steel , Brushed Steel , Sandblasted Steel , Polish Rose Gold Steel , Brushed Gunmetal Steel,Solid Sandblasted Bronze Kindly sms or...



stitchesandbuckles.com


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Just got my SNJ031 and this is a really fun watch. It's definitely big and chunky but it's lightweight so doesn't feel unwieldy. My first seiko and I'm really pleased with it. Looks amazing on the Crown and Buckle Khaki Nato.


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I just picked up an Arnie as well, and dang but it is right up my alley! It's a quirky but practical watch, I really like its aesthetic, and it connects me to something I've loved my whole life: Schwarzenegger action flicks. 










I couldn't resist re-watching an Arnie movie where he wears his Arnie while wearing my Arnie, so tonight I did just that with _Predator_.  Next up (another night) will be _Commando_ and _The Running Man. _


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Dadpool said:


> I just picked up an Arnie as well, and dang but it is right up my alley! It's a quirky but practical watch, I really like its aesthetic, and it connects me to something I've loved my whole life: Schwarzenegger action flicks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, congrats on the Arnie. I did the same exact thing watching all the Arnold movies while wearing the watch!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of the watches I enjoy wearing the most.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bronze and gun metal grey came in.









The SNJ031 has the brushed black shroud on it so I might try the brushed gun metal on the SNJ029 or the bronze maybe. I might even swap all 3 around! Maybe the SNJ025 will get the black and the gun metal go on the SNJ031 and the bronze on the SNJ029. Decisions decisions


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Bronze and gun metal grey came in.
> View attachment 15816621
> 
> 
> The SNJ031 has the brushed black shroud on it so I might try the brushed gun metal on the SNJ029 or the bronze maybe. I might even swap all 3 around! Maybe the SNJ025 will get the black and the gun metal go on the SNJ031 and the bronze on the SNJ029. Decisions decisions


Looking forward to the photos. What tool do you use to remove the screws? I've never gotten a straight answer on that question, so I've never bought a shroud.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> Looking forward to the photos. What tool do you use to remove the screws? I've never gotten a straight answer on that question, so I've never bought a shroud.


1.5mm allen wrench. Make sure it's a good brand or else it will be sloppy.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you- 1.5mm.

Is the bronze shroud actual bronze or bronze colored steel? I'm curious if it will develop patina or if it's really stainless?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> Thank you- 1.5mm.
> 
> Is the bronze shroud actual bronze or bronze colored steel? I'm curious if it will develop patina or if it's really stainless?


Yes sand blasted solid bronze. Waited a while for them to be back in stock. Should patina nicely.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Time to try some new shrouds on these


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

ZuluWarrior said:


> I don't think it's sub par. The second hand just wasn't fitted on perfectly during manufacturing.
> 
> I think the movement is fantastic.


Same problem on my 025. I was able to manually improve the second hand alignment slightly. That QC flaw is less annoying than the bezel also being out of perfect alignment. Seiko's QC has gone down in the last few years while prices are going up. My 029, fortunately, has perfect alignment on both. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

So here's before I do some shroud swapping. The 3 shrouds are from stitches and buckles.
Sandblasted bronze is already sold out. Then brushed black and gun metal.

We all like pictures so here...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> Thank you- 1.5mm.
> 
> Is the bronze shroud actual bronze or bronze colored steel? I'm curious if it will develop patina or if it's really stainless?


FYI the black screws in the 029 and 031 accepted the 1.5mm fine.

The screws in the 025 accepted the 1/16" allen better. Was a snug fit but was much more secure than the 1.5mm so the finish on the screws must have slightly different tolerances.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

So here's what I decided on.

SNJ025 got the gun metal. Actually blends the black and polished finishes nicely. Very pleased with the result and would like to do the brushed black on it some day.

SNJ029 got the bronze. Actually curious and excited to see how the patina turns out. Summer is coming so it will see lots of sweat and use.

SNJ031 has the brushed black. Was done previously and I wasn't going to risk damaging or stripping screws swapping it around.

If I were to do the SNJ025 in a brushed or polished stainless shroud then it would have to be on a bracelet. The gun metal just works, what do you think?

On to the pictures.
SNJ025









SNJ029









SNJ031









SNJ031























SNJ029























SNJ025





































I hope this displays the various options and capabilities of the SNJ and how a shroud can change the look just like a strap change. If this helps someone decide to buy one or rethink selling theirs then it was all worth it.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I didn't know changing the shroud was a thing people did, so thanks for the post and pics. I'd say the SNJ029 is the real standout here. Looks awesome.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

TheCowWatcher said:


> I hope this displays the various options and capabilities of the SNJ and how a shroud can change the look just like a strap change. If this helps someone decide to buy one or rethink selling theirs then it was all worth it.


Those are beautiful creations indeed. Good job!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SNJ025 gets the first ride out. This shroud just works, really hard to show it in pictures. Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Now the SNJ029 gets some sun.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

That's a cool combination


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I finally got to da choppa









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

How many feel the crowns are too big?
Especially the buttons.










The original's were way smaller.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Go for it. I got a SNJ025 and 031


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

What is that rubber strap on the left?



mrod1108 said:


> Go for it. I got a SNJ025 and 031
> View attachment 15821819


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

ZuluWarrior said:


> How many feel the crowns are too big?
> Especially the buttons.


I love the large crown and pushers. They fit the aesthetic of the watch, and screw-down pushers enable it to be a dive watch rather than a sport watch with some water resistance. All positives for me.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Palettj said:


> What is that rubber strap on the left?


Benetto Cinturini MOD 324. Nice strap, 22/20 so the Seiko buckle fits.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

ZuluWarrior said:


> How many feel the crowns are too big?
> Especially the buttons.
> 
> View attachment 15821803
> ...


 I like the bigger screwdown pushers. The whole watch is "meatier" and more "rugged" compared to the original, and I have both versions. These are good looking, tough, working watches. My wrists aren't huge, but these wear great.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Its a small wearing big watch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Its a small wearing big watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Arnie is tiny compared to Emperor Tuna, when I switch off I feel like its 36mm


----------



## wavy_d45 (May 6, 2020)

I really enjoy seeing all the Arnies! I stripped one of the shroud screws on my 025. Does anybody know where to source some new ones? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

Absolutely love this thread. Since history tells us Arnie runs aren't infinite, does anyone have any insight about how long Seiko typically offers these? It'd be nice to at least have some kind of heads up before they fade away again.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Sun light pictures.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

wavy_d45 said:


> I really enjoy seeing all the Arnies! I stripped one of the shroud screws on my 025. Does anybody know where to source some new ones? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious myself. May have to contact Seiko directly.

Tip: to remove the factory sealant on the threads use a toothpick and rubbing alcohol and lightly scrub at it.

Same goes for the screw threads. This will prevent cross threading.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Sun light pictures.
> 
> View attachment 15835805
> View attachment 15835806
> ...


Amazing how a simple switch from plastic to metal massively changes my perception of this watch. Seiko should take note. On second thought, if they produced this watch with a metal bezel, they'd probably double the price 🙄


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Curious myself. May have to contact Seiko directly.
> 
> Tip: to remove the factory sealant on the threads use a toothpick and rubbing alcohol and lightly scrub at it.
> 
> Same goes for the screw threads. This will prevent cross threading.


Best practice to remove screws is to heat the screws using a soldering iron or any piece of hot metal to transfer the heat.

This will soften the thread lock and will break the screw loose much easier.

Doesn't need too much heat, about 10-12 seconds of contact with a hot iron is all that is needed.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Waiting for my metal shroud to come in.....although i love it in its stock form. Light and tough on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

CajunK said:


> Absolutely love this thread. Since history tells us Arnie runs aren't infinite, does anyone have any insight about how long Seiko typically offers these? It'd be nice to at least have some kind of heads before they fade away again.


When Seiko announced they were reimagining the Arnie, it was a childhood dream come true. I have lusted over it for many years, its just cool.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

I just noticed this strap matches the pushers and second hand.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> I just noticed this strap matches the pushers and second hand.


Just don't leave the pushers open all the time


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

CajunK said:


> Absolutely love this thread. Since history tells us Arnie runs aren't infinite, does anyone have any insight about how long Seiko typically offers these? It'd be nice to at least have some kind of heads up before they fade away again.


 The originals were made from 1982-1990, 8 years. I have no idea how long they'll make these. Probably various considerations, sales, inventory of parts pre- purchased and contracted for, planned obsoleting and shift in another direction, etc. I guess you could contact them and ask. I don't know if they even know, or if they would give you a answer (corporate secret stuff perhaps), but you could give it a try. Perhaps tell them you are thinking about purchasing all 5 versions in the future at affordable intervals and you'd like a idea of the availability window.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

wavy_d45 said:


> I really enjoy seeing all the Arnies! I stripped one of the shroud screws on my 025. Does anybody know where to source some new ones? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ask Seiko.See if their Tech/Repair Department will send you one. Usually you'd have to buy the screws in bulk from whatever source they use if you look up or take the dimensions yourself and that is pretty pricey. What I do for things like that is ask the tech guys where they get the part from or ask them for the size because it's broken and I need to replace it. I try to "talk around" the fact that I broke the part, if that's what happened, but I don't lie about it. It usually results in them offering to send me a replacement. Saves them warranty repair costs. Politeness goes a long way here.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

ck13 said:


> View attachment 15841711
> 
> View attachment 15841713


Nice! Did you just put the brushed gunmetal shroud on?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Nice! Did you just put the brushed gunmetal shroud on?


Thanks...yep installed the gun metal shroud myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Thanks...yep installed the gun metal shroud myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I still can't get over the brushed gun metal on the SNJ025. It ties it all together. Looks great on a leather strap too!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Get to the choppa!!!


----------



## Pavilions (Jun 5, 2018)

I like the digital display. but I think the watch is a little over the big size for me.


----------



## wavy_d45 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks to PiguetPolo for contacting me and setting me up with some screws! That was a kind gesture and very much appreciated! The 025 is currently in the shop to extract the broken screw. I figured there is a greater chance of success for someone more knowledgeable and better equipped with tools to give it a try! 

Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions! And thanks again to PiguetPolo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Pavilions said:


> I like the digital display. but I think the watch is a little over the big size for me.


It's the biggest watch I own. 15 mm is a beast. And a dial of ~48 mm. I have 6.75" wrists and typically stick with sub 42 mm x 13 mm thick. I took a chance with the Safarni, and I'm glad I did. If you have a chance to try it on, definitely try it. It isn't a small watch by any means, but wears well. And it isn't nearly as heavy as you would expect.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dropped it about 6ft onto a tile floor today. Fell bezel side down, not single scratch or dent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

wavy_d45 said:


> Thanks to PiguetPolo for contacting me and setting me up with some screws! That was a kind gesture and very much appreciated! The 025 is currently in the shop to extract the broken screw. I figured there is a greater chance of success for someone more knowledgeable and better equipped with tools to give it a try!
> 
> Thanks to all for your replies and suggestions! And thanks again to PiguetPolo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

This man talked my Arnie off the ledge.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Pavilions said:


> I like the digital display. but I think the watch is a little over the big size for me.


Try it on, it wear smaller.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## CajunK (Sep 26, 2016)

Palettj said:


> When Seiko announced they were reimagining the Arnie, it was a childhood dream come true. I have lusted over it for many years, its just cool.


I totally get it. I missed the 80's run, caught the second one in the 90's, and am thrilled that it's back. Since I haven't been into Seikos since college, I missed the reissue news by about a year. Once I saw it, I sold off another jumbo dive watch knowing I'd never wear again it once the new Arnie came in. I hope they keep this one around a while.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Checking in with my 029. GMT, perpetual calendar, alarm, stopwatch, backlight.. +2/spw. Am I forgetting anything? Oh, and no battery or winding.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Ever since I got my puppy, I've been wearing my Arnie nonstop to time walks and crate time. It's been awesome.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Palettj said:


> Ever since I got my puppy, I've been wearing my Arnie nonstop to time walks and crate time. It's been awesome.
> View attachment 15859900


Nice puppy! What breed is he? Looks worried that somebody is going to take his Bud.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Lardog783 said:


> Nice puppy! What breed is he? Looks worried that somebody is going to take his Bud.


Thanks!! They think he's a Boxer/Hound mix, he just hit 10 weeks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Blacked out SNJ031 today


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

So I was browsing this thread a couple days ago, late at night and after seeing some gorgeous pictures I decided to purchase a 025....I already own a 027.

Another day passes and I purchase some shrouds, one in stainless for the 027 and one in gunmetal for 025. Another day passes and I prepare the 027.

Can anyone tell the difference between the two pictures beside the 10 o'clock crown unscrewed in the first picture?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Brushed lugs in the second pic. And the time has changed too 🧐


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Woodpuppy said:


> Brushed lugs in the second pic. And the time has changed too 🧐


Good catch. Makes a nice difference once noticed!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Brushed shroud screw too!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good eyes! I was never a fan of the shiny bits. I did a slow gentle brush to the lugs, buttons, crown and screws...also did the bezel with same grit for good measure.

The finish looks rough in the macro photos but in real life and to the naked eye it has a nice satin/brush finish. I am generally rough on my watches so I wasn't too concerned with getting a machine like finish.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bronze shroud is slowly changing color. Hasn't been exposed to much yet but regular touching with my fingers seems to be enough.

I'm hoping it darkens like my other bronze pieces.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

If only they weren’t made in China...


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Woodpuppy said:


> If only they weren't made in China...


Who cares, if you want made in Japan you have to spend $$$.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Palettj said:


> Who cares, if you want made in Japan you have to spend $$$.


Pretty amazing how the ignore feature works on the forum.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> If only they weren't made in China...


With a statement like that, I can only assume your collection contains very high end Seikos-because only 8L Seikos, 9S, 9R and 9F Grand Seikos are completely made in Japan.

Grand Seiko Arnie Reissue would be bold, though I'm pretty sure you'd replace"&#8230;made in China&#8230;" with "&#8230;so expensive&#8230;"

I might actually buy one if it were a Spring Drive Ani-Digi cause it'd be crazy cool and crazy expensive.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Pretty amazing how the ignore feature works on the forum.


Overall a generally unhelpful post by me I suppose. Not trying to offend, but if you were I'm at a loss. I like these watches. I just wish they were made elsewhere. And for expressing my opinion you would suggest the right course of action is to ignore me? I thought this was a place to discuss the watches, our likes and dislikes. Shutting out differing opinions creates an echo chamber and we're worse for it.



PiguetPolo said:


> With a statement like that, I can only assume your collection contains very high end Seikos-because only 8L Seikos, 9S, 9R and 9F Grand Seikos are completely made in Japan.
> 
> Grand Seiko Arnie Reissue would be bold, though I'm pretty sure you'd replace"&#8230;made in China&#8230;" with "&#8230;so expensive&#8230;"
> 
> I might actually buy one if it were a Spring Drive Ani-Digi cause it'd be crazy cool and crazy expensive.


Nothing high end here. I'm a recent enthusiast inspired by inheriting my dad's 7009-8079. To me "Seiko" was always very specifically synonymous with "made in Japan". Let's just say it was a rude awakening for me to learn that watches marked "Japan" are often cased in China, or made entirely there. My collection is a modest one consisting of Dad's 7009, a 20yo SKX173, a new STO "great white" turtle, and a G-Shock that is reminiscent of the one Dad wore when I was a kid. The 173 says Movt Singapore on the dial (which I only learned well after the purchase, assumptions at work there), the turtle says Movt Japan, but I am left to assume they are not assembled in Japan. My G-shock was made in Thailand, happily. I'm just extraordinarily disappointed at the extent to which everything seems to be made there. It's a feeling of fatigue and exasperation built up since I was younger when my tools, clothes, and etc. were all made in the States. And then I became aware of politics, into which I won't delve here. Suffice to say I would rather support other countries with my meager dollars.

Enough of that. These Arnies need a CDT! But I like em anyway.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> I'm just extraordinarily disappointed at the extent to which everything seems to be made there. It's a feeling of fatigue and exasperation built up since I was younger when my tools, clothes, and etc. were all made in the States. And then I became aware of politics, into which I won't delve here. Suffice to say I would rather support other countries with my meager dollars.
> 
> Enough of that. These Arnies need a CDT! But I like em anyway.


Thanks for your explanation. I think your one liner came off trollish without the details, thus the blowback.

I can certainly empathize with your fatigue. What used to be standard is now luxury and priced as such. It can be really hard to find value and authenticity.

I've complained about the Arnie having Hardlex, but it's honestly not that big of a deal in day to day wearing. Its easy to get fixated on what or how it should be, and not what it is. What it is is a fun throwback watch.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

The IPhone is made in China and people are queuing up for them lol.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

kokoro said:


> The IPhone is made in China and people are queuing up for them lol.


 A lot of the stuff made in Italy and Europe is now made by imported Chinese workers in factories and plants that were formerly crewed by citizens of that particular country. China can and does make some pretty decent stuff, actually. Remember, Japan and Hong Kong made stuff used to be looked at with disdain in the 50's and 60's. I'm far from being a China Fanboi, I'm just calling it the way it is.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got the black 025 in the mail to compliment the 027....already brushed the lugs, crown, buttons, shroud screws and bezel. Came out pretty good, looks rougher in the macro shot but again looks lovely to the naked eye with a nice satin finish. Now I'm just waiting for the stainless shrouds to come in mail.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Watchnian shroud arrived after nearly two months travel by express donkey.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

vsh said:


> View attachment 15882090
> 
> 
> Watchnian shroud arrived after nearly two months travel by express donkey.


Looks great. What about installation? What size driver did you use? You'd think for how much they charge, they could throw in a tool to install it.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

aaceofspades said:


> Looks great. What about installation? What size driver did you use? You'd think for how much they charge, they could throw in a tool to install it.


But they do include the driver to install it. At least on mine they did.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

aaceofspades said:


> Looks great. What about installation? What size driver did you use? You'd think for how much they charge, they could throw in a tool to install it.


They do include one, the size is 1.5mm.


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

why many say this is too big


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

singkarak105 said:


> why many say this is too big


Its really not that big, imho it wears no larger than a standard 42mm diver.


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

Palettj said:


> Its really not that big, imho it wears no larger than a standard 42mm diver.


I thought so too


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

The SNJ031 is my first seiko and I'm really enjoying it. Some of the nomenclature surrounding Seiko is a bit confusing. Just for reference, does the Arnie lineup wear the same as a Tuna? mini-tuna? Ive also recently heard of the Seiko land tortoise which is also had a shrouded case. Can anyone clarify how the Arnie lineup (SNJ0XX) compares to some of these other Seiko watches as it pertains to how they wear?


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

admit-to-im said:


> The SNJ031 is my first seiko and I'm really enjoying it. Some of the nomenclature surrounding Seiko is a bit confusing. Just for reference, does the Arnie lineup wear the same as a Tuna? mini-tuna? Ive also recently heard of the Seiko land tortoise which is also had a shrouded case. Can anyone clarify how the Arnie lineup (SNJ0XX) compares to some of these other Seiko watches as it pertains to how they wear?


The Seiko Arnie Reissue is pretty much dimensionally approximately the same size as the Tunas though the Tunas are .5mm thicker.

The dials on the Tunas are visually bigger so they will visually wear a little bigger on the wrist. In light of this, the Arnie is visually better for the slim wristed, though both would work well.

The Tuna is a professional dive watch and the build quality is many levels above. Still, the Arnie scratched my itch well enough for a Tuna Case watch.

I've heard many say the black case makes the watch wear smaller, but I feel its been the opposite when I put my Arnie in the SS shroud. It gave the watch a pin head effect especially with the 22mm lug width. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Got some steel in....a quick and dirty pic while working


----------



## singkarak105 (Apr 29, 2021)

Slim724 said:


> Got some steel in....a quick and dirty pic while working
> View attachment 15917501


thats great mate


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Also received the gunmetal shroud for 025, another quick shot while at work


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

My Arnie's been on the FS ledge a couple of times and I've had to talk it off with aftermarket straps. The original Seiko silicone strap, while very soft and high quality was stylistically and comfort wise, not to my liking.

With the acquisition of an official tropic strap for my Arnie, I think it's finally happy.

I was able to find one at a palatable expense and am happy to have done so. It's a very nice soft high quality strap.

I like that the ends are rounded unlike the traditional squared off ones especially since the Arnie design exposes them.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> My Arnie's been on the FS ledge a couple of times and I've had to talk it off with aftermarket straps. The original Seiko, while very soft and high quality was stylistically and comfort wise, not to my liking.
> 
> With the acquisition of an official tropic strap for my Arnie, I think it's finally happy.
> 
> ...


Uncle Seiko? Looks like one of his that I have in blue for a Citizen Blue Angles that I have. I really like his straps, I have quite a few on my Seikos. Looks great on the Arnie. I may have to try one myself.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Lardog783 said:


> Uncle Seiko? Looks like one of his that I have in blue for a Citizen Blue Angles that I have. I really like his straps, I have quite a few on my Seikos. Looks great on the Arnie. I may have to try one myself.


Not the Uncle Seiko, Its the Official Tropic Strap found here

Be sitting down when you have a look at the prices though.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

I got mine yesterday in the mail. Ordered it from Macy's at a discount and used some of my reward points. Opened the box only to find a damaged crystal. There's a little chip on the hardlex near the three o'clock marker. Was thinking of keeping it to install a sapphire crystal, but I couldn't tell if there is mark on the dial right under where the chip is or a reflection on the underside of the hardlex. So I ordered another one and will return this one. Other than that I was surprised on the fit. Wears smaller than my 45mm Panerai. My wrist is 6.75". Wrist are more flat and the lugs don't protrude beyond with a little room to spare on top and bottom. Strap is comfy and I don't mind the metal keeper as much as I thought I would. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

omegagmt said:


> I got mine yesterday in the mail. Ordered it from Macy's at a discount and used some of my reward points. Opened the box only to find a damaged crystal. There's a little chip on the hardlex near the three o'clock marker. Was thinking of keeping it to install a sapphire crystal, but I couldn't tell if there is mark on the dial right under where the chip is or a reflection on the underside of the hardlex. So I ordered another one and will return this one. Other than that I was surprised on the fit. Wears smaller than my 45mm Panerai. My wrist is 6.75". Wrist are more flat and the lugs don't protrude beyond with a little room to spare on top and bottom. Strap is comfy and I don't mind the metal keeper as much as I thought I would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. The relatively tiny dial does a lot to balance the portly dimensions.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 15921412


What is the model for this version? I haven't seen a full black version with red seconds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

omegagmt said:


> What is the model for this version? I haven't seen a full black version with red seconds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Page 70 post 1,388 



TheCowWatcher said:


> -SNJ031
> -Brushed black shroud from Stitches and buckles
> -Strap from SNJ025
> -Buckle and keeper from SNJ031
> ...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

All 3 getting some charging time.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

omegagmt said:


> What is the model for this version? I haven't seen a full black version with red seconds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's an SNJ031 with a black shroud and strap. You'll have to assemble yourself.


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15921815


This I like!


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> Not the Uncle Seiko, Its the Official Tropic Strap found here
> 
> Be sitting down when you have a look at the prices though.


Whoa! Thanks for the link. Thinking about it, but...


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure why but I can't view a lot of the posts in this thread unless someone replies to a post with quote. Anybody know if this is a setting somewhere? A little frustrating and one of the reasons I don't seem to frequent the forums as much.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Slim724 said:


> Not sure why but I can't view a lot of the posts in this thread unless someone replies to a post with quote. Anybody know if this is a setting somewhere? A little frustrating and one of the reasons I don't seem to frequent the forums as much.


I see 77 pages and 1,527 posts. If someone uses the "ignore" feature then you won't see their posts.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

@TheCowWatcher ....

I received an email stating you replied to my post....there is no reply that is showing for me in this thread, in fact my post is the last post that shows for me. I used tapatalk and your reply can magically be seen! I've never ignored anyone and I don't think I've ever been ignored since I mainly post pictures and not opinions. Very strange business...I wish I could figure it out as I was never a fan of tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Went through all the settings and it didn't help, maybe it's a mobile safari browser thing. I guess I'll have to use tapatalk to browse and watchuseek to post pics since I remember tapatalk degrading picture quality.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

After seeing all the great pics of the 027 on rubber I swapped out the steel bracelet for a fat tropic style band I had in the drawer


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Curiosity got me. Really liking it on the leather.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Just noticed that Arnold wore the H558 in Raw Deal also. I’m a huge Arnold Schwarzenegger 80’s movie fan and of course this is what drew me to this model. Sucks we all get old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

omegagmt said:


> Just noticed that Arnold wore the H558 in Raw Deal also. I'm a huge Arnold Schwarzenegger 80's movie fan and of course this is what drew me to this model. Sucks we all get old.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Raw Deal is an under rated flick.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Curiosity got me. Really liking it on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 15925328


Looks sweet paired with this shroud


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know where I could get a SNJ031 at a good price? Thanks in advance

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

The Arnie really is a special watch, I just wish that it wasn't such a large watch. I need to try it on again in a store.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Uncle Seiko hit it out of the park with this strap. Installed a GL831 on my Arnie and loving it. I was skeptical at first since I didn't like the waffle strap I got from him. It's was too stiff on the wrist. This is by far their best strap of you have less than a 7" wrist. It's thinner than the original strap and smells like a pina colada. I ordered the short size and it's perfect.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

omegagmt said:


> Uncle Seiko hit it out of the park with this strap. Installed a GL831 on my Arnie and loving it. I was skeptical at first since I didn't like the waffle strap I got from him. It's was too stiff on the wrist. This is by far their best strap of you have less than a 7" wrist. It's thinner than the original strap and smells like a pina colada. I ordered the short size and it's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep. Those are fantastic straps.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

omegagmt said:


> Uncle Seiko hit it out of the park with this strap. Installed a GL831 on my Arnie and loving it. I was skeptical at first since I didn't like the waffle strap I got from him. It's was too stiff on the wrist. This is by far their best strap of you have less than a 7" wrist. It's thinner than the original strap and smells like a pina colada. I ordered the short size and it's perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those straps are amazing. Transformed the Arnie for me. Mine has no smell, thankfully, because I'm really sensitive to that. I couldn't wear a Crafter Blue because of the smell.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Even after over a year it's still one of my favorite/fun watches to wear. It's been on the Uncle Seiko GL831 since I got it.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Love mine, must be rare in that I like the stock strap. Do wear it on an isofrane as well which also works well. Comfy, tough, accurate and looks great 👌


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SNJ031 today. Brushed black shroud, SNJ025 strap, SNJ031 buckle and keeper.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

By far my favorite combo. I love what you can do with the SNJ series. Can't get over the blacked out look.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Hexanaut said:


> Love mine, must be rare in that I like the stock strap. Do wear it on an isofrane as well which also works well. Comfy, tough, accurate and looks great 👌
> View attachment 15956897


I love the stock strap too, you are not alone.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bronze slowly developing a patina


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

A little of topic but this is my 1984 JDM Seiko H556-510B Ana/Digi "Silver Wave" Sport Diver "Pre Arnie"

This is the arnie grandfather









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Luftwaffel said:


> A little of topic but this is my 1984 JDM Seiko H556-510B Ana/Digi "Silver Wave" Sport Diver "Pre Arnie"
> 
> This is the arnie grandfather
> 
> ...


Very Cool. What a fun dial color.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Luftwaffel said:


> A little of topic but this is my 1984 JDM Seiko H556-510B Ana/Digi "Silver Wave" Sport Diver "Pre Arnie"
> 
> This is the arnie grandfather
> 
> ...


These things are so cool. Too bad they're a little too much on the small side.


----------



## Richy Horologie (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey guys,

I just posted this thread on the forum. If any of you can help that would be great. Thanks!

Anyone's Got an Arnie/Safarnie On a Wrist Less than...


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Luftwaffel said:


> A little of topic but this is my 1984 JDM Seiko H556-510B Ana/Digi "Silver Wave" Sport Diver "Pre Arnie"
> 
> This is the arnie grandfather
> 
> ...


Thats an Arnie!!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Seiko arnie on a Zulu.
Great transformation and wrist presence.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Jomashop has the SNJ031 on sale for $310 and a $10 off coupon be found if you Google "jomashop coupon."






Seiko Prospex Black Dial Men's Watch SNJ031


Shop for Prospex Black Dial Men's Watch SNJ031 by Seiko at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Perfect rafting companion.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

The watch was too shiny for me so I brushed the lugs, buttons, Allen screws and bezel. I purchased a gunmetal shroud and the top edge was ultra shiny like a tungsten ring, so I brushed the shroud too. I think it now falls in line with being a much more tool looking piece


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally got around to brushing the top edge of the stainless steel shroud for my 027.









And some lume shots showing the blue lume and contrasting green minute hand



















And the EL backlight


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

omegagmt said:


> Uncle Seiko hit it out of the park with this strap. Installed a GL831 on my Arnie and loving it. I was skeptical at first since I didn't like the waffle strap I got from him. It's was too stiff on the wrist.


Boil some water and buckle your waffle strap as if you would be wearing it. Put the strap in a regular sized coffee cup or smaller (ideally wrist size). Pour the boiling water submerging the strap. Leave it for like 15 min. Night and day. That being said I also have the gl831 and it wasn't necessary to soften/form fit like this.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Took the leather strap off so I can enjoy it in the summer heat.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Jealous!


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Anyone have pictures of the back opened up, showing the movement?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Palettj said:


> Jealous!


----------



## frikydingo (Dec 5, 2019)

I sold the first Arnie I bought and missed it so much I had to buy another one right away. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

frikydingo said:


> I sold the first Arnie I bought and missed it so much I had to buy another one right away. I hate it when that happens.


I did the same. Love the John Deere steering wheel shot.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looked at this thread too much apparently, as an 025 is heading my way!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Here we go! Wears surprisingly well for the size on my 6.75" wrist










Looks great on the Uncle Seiko OD rubber I think


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Arrived today! Love it so far, extremely comfortable even on my smallish wrist.









Inviato dal mio SM-T719 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Sloooowly watching the patina


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

roverguy78 said:


> Will be interesting to find out what the actual dimensions are. Hopefully it's not a dinner plate.


Yeah, something more size appropriate for an American sapling instead of an Austrian oak 💪🏻


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## noraaeel (Oct 12, 2021)

SNJ025P1

Counting down the time it takes to accompany the missus at the grocery store haha.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Back on my wrist today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Backyard firepit in the snow Loving the SNJ031 on a Watch Steward elastic strap.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

I love my arnie and will probably pick up a safarnie when I find one on sale, but I'd like to see a model with better finishing and/or higher end components. The polished lugs look cheap to me.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

29 gets wrist time today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Must say, the Arnie has been growing on me lately!

For those using it on sport/outdoor activities:

does the watch feel too top heavy and unwieldly when running, etc?
the crown looks big, is it prone to dig on the back of the hand?
hard question, I know, but how wheel do these deal with shocks, drops, etc?

Thanks


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Arierep said:


> Must say, the Arnie has been growing on me lately!
> 
> For those using it on sport/outdoor activities:
> 
> ...


They are surprisingly lighter than you think. I've had a few watches that have crowns that dig in to the back of my hand and these haven't been close. 

I gave an SNJ025 to my buddy with a 6.5 - 7" wrist and he's barely taken it off over the past year and a half and never has any complaints. 

Drops/shocks? You do realize what these are built for right?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

It’s my everyday watch and I love it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

TheCowWatcher said:


> They are surprisingly lighter than you think. I've had a few watches that have crowns that dig in to the back of my hand and these haven't been close.


Cool, good to know. Was asking because the crown actually looks huge on pics.



TheCowWatcher said:


> Drops/shocks? You do realize what these are built for right?


Besides being a proper ISO diver? Actually no, I don't. Realistically it shouldn't be G-Shock tough, but curious nonetheless to know if the Arnie is significantly more shock resistant than your typical auto diver (or even a conventional quartz diver)


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Arierep said:


> Must say, the Arnie has been growing on me lately!
> 
> For those using it on sport/outdoor activities:
> 
> ...



No
No
I don't know (and hopefully never will).


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Arierep said:


> Cool, good to know. Was asking because the crown actually looks huge on pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides being a proper ISO diver? Actually no, I don't. Realistically it shouldn't be G-Shock tough, but curious nonetheless to know if the Arnie is significantly more shock resistant than your typical auto diver (or even a conventional quartz diver)


Certainly not G-shock tough, those are on their own level.

Shroud is to protect the watch and is very effective. I put metal shrouds on all of mine and they dramatically increased the weight and feel. So the plastic shroud is perfect for what you are looking for out of the box.

The crowns are to be screwed out for water resistance. When the color shows on the pushers that means they are "open." But i've had mine soaked in sweat, water and even various cleaners and never had an issue.

I'm not expert but I have the 025, 029 and 031 so my experience isn't with just one and they have all been consistent in quality.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Been agonizing over the $3600.00 Damasko DC86Black since they came out & was damn close to pulling the trigger but being the cheap sob I am I decided just tonight to see if maybe a Solar Chronograph would scratch my itch & found the 029.Yea,maybe not $3600.00 but hits all my targets including a second time zone,alarms,day/date,hassle free movement & will look KILLA on the PVD Mesh bracelet just waiting on it.Pics when delivered...


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

How loud is the alarm on these? Wake up in the morning loud?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Arierep said:


> How loud is the alarm on these? Wake up in the morning loud?


It isn't super loud, but I use it as a nap-alarm quite frequently. I wouldn't trust it as my only alarm if I had something important to wakeup for though.



Arierep said:


> does the watch feel too top heavy and unwieldly when running, etc?
> the crown looks big, is it prone to dig on the back of the hand?


Doesn't feel topheavy to me, but I'm used to a SD Tuna which is much larger. I do wear my arnie with a steel shroud tho.

Ninety percent of the time I do not notice the crown digging into my wrist, but when mountainbiking it can be a pita; but that's an issue with most watches that have the crown at 3 or 4.


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

vsh said:


> It isn't super loud, but I use it as a nap-alarm quite frequently. I wouldn't trust it as my only alarm if I had something important to wakeup for though.


Lets say, compared to a G-Shock? And does it feature a snooze alarm mode? I wake up everyday to a GW-6900, its not super loud but with the snooze it wakes me up reliably and I trust it more than the phone.

Also, is the crystal well protected by the bezel? I read somewhere it lays about 1mm bellow the bezel


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Arierep said:


> Lets say, compared to a G-Shock? And does it feature a snooze alarm mode? I wake up everyday to a GW-6900, its not super loud but with the snooze it wakes me up reliably and I trust it more than the phone.
> 
> Also, is the crystal well protected by the bezel? I read somewhere it lays about 1mm bellow the bezel


 The alarm is as loud as my GG-B100 Mudmaster. The Arnie doesn't have a "snooze" feature, it's more of a "bare bones" Analog-digital hybrid. The crystal is fairly well protected being set a little below the bezel. I have a original Arnie with the same crystal configuration that I wore through a Infantry military career and has been in every climate, combat, smashed into rocks, armor plate, weapons recoil, and many other abuses, and doesn't have a crack or ding in the crystal. The bezel ring is very hard to rotate now, but the watch itself works as good as the day I bought it on sale at the MCX. I have all 3 of the new Arnies and both Safarnies, and these watches are great. They wear great, aren't "heavy", and are a lot more comfy to wear than my G Shocks. I'll wear the G Shocks if I'm getting down and dirty working on vehicles and such, but I always prefer to wear the Arnies.


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

That's a great endorsement of the Arnie, at least the original one.

On the alarm, shame about the lack of snooze. Has it at least multiple alarms? Can work with that


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

Arierep said:


> That's a great endorsement of the Arnie, at least the original one.
> 
> On the alarm, shame about the lack of snooze. Has it at least multiple alarms? Can work with that


 Just one alarm. A stopwatch/timer function, but no countdown timer. I'm sure you could download the owners manual online at Seiko support. As I said, a very basic analog/digital hybrid. Works for me. I have some "gee whiz" G Shocks with oodles of features, bluetooth, current temperature on the dark side of the moon, the current equatorial declination of Saturn's rings, etc, and I only use a couple of features. I'd have to dig out the manual to figure out the stuff I don't use.


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Just one alarm and no countdown timer is definitely a bummer. I guess having the bezel kind of makes up for the countdown timer, I use that all the time on the SKX007, but still feels like a missed opportunity for an anadigi.

But I must admit, the Arnie keeps growing on me. Might pull the trigger once I get back home from holiday.

By the way, what are people doing bracelet wise to dress it up a bit? I wonder how well it would run an engineer or one of those thick mesh ones


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

For a semiconductor manufracturer, SEIKO does a poor job at making featureful digital modules. Not saying I'd want bluetooth or nothing, I really don't, but countdown timers are a given.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

janzamon said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

The SNJ they should have made.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

janzamon said:


>


I just came to the conclusion the other day that the Arnie is the perfect winter watch. It will keep any sleeves in check with it’s height/size, yet it doesn’t wear anywhere near as big as it is. At least that’s how I justify keeping a spot for it my collection!


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Arierep said:


> Must say, the Arnie has been growing on me lately!
> 
> For those using it on sport/outdoor activities:
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn’t choose the Arnie as a running watch. I would either wear no watch or a light Casio (maybe f84w). And don’t get me wrong, I love the Arnie.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been wearing my SNJ025 for over a week now. My one disappointment is that the Alarm is BARELY audible, at least to my 65+ year old ears. I wish there was some way to make it louder! Question for those who have both the Reissue and the Original - is the alarm on the original louder?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> I personally wouldn’t choose the Arnie as a running watch. I would either wear no watch or a light Casio (maybe f84w). And don’t get me wrong, I love the Arnie.


Well, not really looking for a "running watch" but rather more for a watch I can also run with. I run often with a SKX007 and it's perfectly fine.

To those using the Arnie for a while, do you find the need to screw/unscrew the function buttons to be annoying? 
Also, I know that many Diver's chronos have screw down pushers to preserve the 200m WR but in the open position are WR enough for daily life. Is this the case with the Arnie?


----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't normally use the digital functions much, but if I know I'm going to be using them I leave the pushers unscrewed. Haven't had any issues with them. 

If I know it's going to be in water, they're screwed in. I suspect it has a fair degree of WR even with them out, but I haven't seen any documentation regarding what you could expect. Seiko does seem to have a great deal of faith in their gaskets, but...like I said, I don't use them much so the pushers stay screwed in.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

To not confuse people....

The crown screws clockwise "in" to seal.

The pushers screw counterclockwise "out" to seal. 

See manual.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

029 with bronze shroud


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

So finally managed to try an Arnie for the first yesterday at a Seiko dealer. Quote surprised, way way smaller than I imagined, also very light, I dare to say it felt lighter than an SKX007. 

It seems indeed to do what I was looking for, a combination of diver looks, readability and durability with some basic G-Shockish functions and toughness


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Arierep said:


> So finally managed to try an Arnie for the first yesterday at a Seiko dealer. Quote surprised, way way smaller than I imagined, also very light, I dare to say it felt lighter than an SKX007.
> 
> It seems indeed to do what I was looking for, a combination of diver looks, readability and durability with some basic G-Shockish functions and toughness


Yeah, me too. I NEVER EVER would have thought that _I_ would have liked an ani-digi watch so much! Can't take it off my wrist. Added an Uncle Seiko GL831 "Short" strap - simply perfection! Installed a Yobokie's DLC shroud yesterday; gonna get his double-domed sapphire crystal sometime next week...
Now if I could only find someone who could do an "alarm hack" to make it louder, my life would be complete!


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

The watch that goes where the Swiss do not dare.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Arierep said:


> Well, not really looking for a "running watch" but rather more for a watch I can also run with. I run often with a SKX007 and it's perfectly fine.
> 
> To those using the Arnie for a while, do you find the need to screw/unscrew the function buttons to be annoying?
> Also, I know that many Diver's chronos have screw down pushers to preserve the 200m WR but in the open position are WR enough for daily life. Is this the case with the Arnie?


Ah got ya, well the Arnie wears similar to a SKX, so you'd be fine. It may even be more comfortable and def more durable. I actually would have preferred Seiko stayed true to the original pusher style. 150m water proofing on the original. I feel the screw out pushers are ok and don't detract enough for me to not keep the watch in my collection. I do feel they tend to stick if screwed to tightly and inversely come unscrewed if not enough. * I would like info from Seiko on their water rating unscrewed. Anyone ever try to reach out to Seiko on this???*


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Arierep said:


> So finally managed to try an Arnie for the first yesterday at a Seiko dealer. Quote surprised, way way smaller than I imagined, also very light, I dare to say it felt lighter than an SKX007.
> 
> It seems indeed to do what I was looking for, a combination of diver looks, readability and durability with some basic G-Shockish functions and toughness


I'm in the pool and ocean every week and both pushers are always unscrewed. In two years, never a problem.

I have taken my 025 scuba diving but the pushers were locked. That said, never a problem with WR doing ordinary water activities. I would be curious to know what Seiko rates the WR with the pushers unlocked. My guess would be at least 3 meters since most people never exceed that depth without scuba gear.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

TheGanzman said:


> I've been wearing my SNJ025 for over a week now. My one disappointment is that the Alarm is BARELY audible, at least to my 65+ year old ears. I wish there was some way to make it louder! Question for those who have both the Reissue and the Original - is the alarm on the original louder?


The alarm on the original has the same volume. Of course, my original is older, so there's that. Never had a problem with the original waking me up next to some young lady after a night of alcoholic partying and I had to be back on the base at zero dark thirty.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Great work watch!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Can anyone confirm whether there were any changes to these watches since the first re-issue in 2019?


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> Can anyone confirm whether there were any changes to these watches since the first re-issue in 2019?


I don’t think so other than that addition of the “street style” versions.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Where does your battery charge sit at usually? I guess mine isn’t getting enough sun was at 9 for a while. Now 8.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Where does your battery charge sit at usually? I guess mine isn’t getting enough sun was at 9 for a while. Now 8.


I got my SNJ025 used and it always stayed at 9 first couple weeks. So I set it near a window that gets filtered light for a few days straight and it's been holding at 10 for months.

My watch storage box the SNJ's set in gets indirect filtered sunlight half the day.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> I got my SNJ025 used and it always stayed at 9 first couple weeks. So I set it near a window that gets filtered light for a few days straight and it's been holding at 10 for months.
> 
> My watch storage box the SNJ's set in gets indirect filtered sunlight half the day.


Only wear mine once a week at most and not much sunlight in storage to be fair.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Palettj said:


> I don’t think so other than that addition of the “street style” versions.


Thank you sir. Looking to re-purchase, and I want to make sure everything is still the same from my old 2019 model!


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

I can say my 2020 model was same as any other I have seen. If there were any changes it would have to be little things like movement updates or something internal.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine is with a (new) friend now awaiting a Yobokie's double domed crystal install; looking forward to getting it back! I only wore the DLC steel shroud on it for a few days, deciding to go back to the stock unit. It up FS here on this forum at a distress price if anyone wants it...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Been alternating the 025 and 029 with my work watch and they are comfortable even with various types of gloves and hand tools.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Where does your battery charge sit at usually? I guess mine isn’t getting enough sun was at 9 for a while. Now 8.


Every time I check mine it's sitting at 10. 

I don't make any special provisions for it. I do wear it quite a bit, so it's picking up lots of ambient light, albeit mostly indoors this time of year. 

When it's not being worn, it sits on a dresser in rather dim light with a few other watches in the rotation.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Good deal. I put it near the window the other day and mine went up to 9. Just need more sun lol


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Been alternating the 025 and 029 with my work watch and they are comfortable even with various types of gloves and hand tools.
> View attachment 16420771


Is that one of the plastic 3D printed "bronze" shrouds ? Looks so much better in my book.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Is that one of the plastic 3D printed "bronze" shrouds ? Looks so much better in my book.


No it's bronze and slowly getting a nice patina to it.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

TheCowWatcher said:


> No it's bronze and slowly getting a nice patina to it.


OMG even better. Just looks so great. That's the color Seiko should have gone with. Congrats !


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> OMG even better. Just looks so great. That's the color Seiko should have gone with. Congrats !


Got it from stitches and buckles. I had to email them and ask to be notified when in stock.

I'm hoping it darkens some more and should compliment the rest of the watch well. I'll get some angled shots to show the patina progress.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

What size spring bars does the Arnie use? Fat bars with big tips?

Thanks to anyone who can help.

Mike


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

wpbmike said:


> What size spring bars does the Arnie use? Fat bars with big tips?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help.
> 
> Mike


22mm, either fat or slim with large ends


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

I sold it today, but after the photoshoot, it's even more difficult to let go! I guess this is goodbye for now


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> View attachment 16465259
> 
> I listed it for sale today, but after the photoshoot, it's even more difficult to let go!


Nice pics! What is your lighting setup?


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

cjbiker said:


> Nice pics! What is your lighting setup?


Thank you! For lighting on this shoot I used mainly natural (partly cloudy/soft) light from windows behind me and to the sides of me and an overhead chandelier with warm color bulbs. I almost always shoot with natural lighting in all my photography. For watches it depends on how much natural light I have. If my iso creeps up on the macro shots I have to do some noise reduction in post.


----------



## iirosi (May 31, 2006)

Here’s mine, great watch. Makes me smile every time I look at it


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's mine back from my (new) WUS Friend Seapilot9186, who installed the Yobokie's Double-Dome Sapphire crystal for me. It's also sporting an Uncle Seiko "Short" rubber strap:


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Adam Summerfield (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Adam Summerfield said:


> View attachment 16496531


The best color way imho.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## G11 (Jun 6, 2021)

Palettj said:


> I have been waiting for this for a while. What are your thoughts, I thought this would be a bigger deal on the forums.


The Pepsi was a piece that I was never a fan of, but having tried on the Arnie reissue, I'm in love with both the Pepsi and standard model. My 17cm circumference wrists hold up the piece well and I love the call back to the Predator. Plus, it's a great price in my opinion!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Todays work watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Been considering a re-issued arnie for a long time. How future proof is this going to be? How long will seiko keep parts in stock? Talking in terms of decades here..


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

timestampaviator said:


> Been considering a re-issued arnie for a long time. How future proof is this going to be? How long will seiko keep parts in stock? Talking in terms of decades here..


Well, if you're like me, go ahead and buy all the "spares" you may need NOW while they're available. I bought spare shroud screws, a spare shroud, and a spare bezel - all Seiko parts. The only thing I haven't been able to source is the bezel click spring; can't figger out the P/N...


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> Well, if you're like me, go ahead and buy all the "spares" you may need NOW while they're available. I bought spare shroud screws, a spare shroud, and a spare bezel - all Seiko parts. The only thing I haven't been able to source is the bezel click spring; can't figger out the P/N...


Shop watch parts & watch bands online might be able to help if you email them.


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> Well, if you're like me, go ahead and buy all the "spares" you may need NOW while they're available. I bought spare shroud screws, a spare shroud, and a spare bezel - all Seiko parts. The only thing I haven't been able to source is the bezel click spring; can't figger out the P/N...


Was referring to specifically the solar movement and the display. I can handle a beat up watch, as long as the functions work.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

in honor of the fallen on memorial day


----------



## Sherer19 (7 mo ago)

The black is more original, but I went with the PADI for a splash of color. I happen to love the Arnie and the simple reissue of it. I may love the fact that it was intended and used for Everest explorations more than the movie connection (which is also James Bond as well). I do wish they had included the countdown timer, but the features are original to the first release, and probably give you everything you need (unless you need an Apple Watch). The timer would have been nice though...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody else see these? They look interesting with LCD positioned at 6 o'clock and apparently they added a depth meter to the mix 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmarc1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Slim724 said:


> Anybody else see these? They look interesting with LCD positioned at 6 o'clock and apparently they added a depth meter to the mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a look today... can't find these for sale anywhere


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Slim724 said:


> Anybody else see these? They look interesting with LCD positioned at 6 o'clock and apparently they added a depth meter to the mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?? Take my money.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> Anybody else see these? They look interesting with LCD positioned at 6 o'clock and apparently they added a depth meter to the mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What!?! What?!? What!?!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

baldmarc1 said:


> I took a look today... can't find these for sale anywhere


I looked at Seiko Japan and US websites, nothing.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I saw a piece on this model this morning on fratello, supposedly due out in around a month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a link to the article 









Arnie Is Back! Seiko Releases Three New Hybrid Ani/Digi Divers


✓ Seiko releases three new ani/digi "Arnie" models ✓ The new H855 Hybrid divers ✓ SNJ033P1 ✓ SNJ035P1 ✓ SNJ037P1 ✓ Check them out here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmarc1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Slim724 said:


> I saw a piece on this model this morning on fratello, supposedly due out in around a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up seeing that they are releasing in July. Couldn't find any US retailers talking preorders... also don't think they are worth north of $700 when I can pick up a pepsi bezel right now for under $300


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> I saw a piece on this model this morning on fratello, supposedly due out in around a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will probably never have any use for the depth meter or dive timing, but I still NEED this!!!


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

baldmarc1 said:


> I ended up seeing that they are releasing in July. Couldn't find any US retailers talking preorders... also don't think they are worth north of $700 when I can pick up a pepsi bezel right now for under $300


But what about all the diving features will you will be missing out on!!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Palettj said:


> I will probably never have any use for the depth meter or dive timing, but I still NEED this!!!


Exactly, I'm not %100 sure but the LCD looks bigger too, I'm kind of partial to the stainless steel version but I already have a 029 with steel shroud.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Shucks, still made in China. C’mon Seiko.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, I'm bummed. Limited editions and will be most likely $1000 USD. Way too expensive. Especially when it's a solar quartz movement with hardlex. I will never understand Seiko's move to these insane price hikes and at minimum not moving to sapphire on all their models. Not that I could afford it anyway at $1000, but it all just seems so illogical to me.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Man, I'm bummed. Limited editions and will be most likely $1000 USD. Way too expensive. Especially when it's a solar quartz movement with hardlex. I will never understand Seiko's move to these insane price hikes and at minimum not moving to sapphire on all their models. Not that I could afford it anyway at $1000, but it all just seems so illogical to me.


According to the Fratello article, only the blacked out version is limited. And with 4,000 units, I'd guess that anyone who wants one in the next year should be able to get one.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

I need to wait and see one in person


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Man the new Arnies look solid. If it was a little smaller and 20mm lug width, I’d jump on it.

On second thought: I still prefer the original re-issue style. It would have been cool if Seiko made a FAITHFUL re issue version for this anniversary. I really only go for the Japanese market Seiko these days as they aren’t oversized.


----------



## Lardog783 (May 10, 2020)

The new Arnies look "OK'. As I recall, the watch made before the Original Arnies looked basically the same with the LCD on the bottom at 6 o'clock. The stainless would be the one I would go for, maybe. I have all 5 of the reissues, and one of the originals. These versions are a little pricey for now, though. I don't need the dive stuff built in. If I go diving, I'll take a dedicated computer and back up, I wouldn't rely on a Seiko watch as a primary diving tool, so that's kinda useless features. Other divers might use it, I suppose. The blue PADI and black versions don't "trip my trigger" either. Put it at the current Arnie prices and I'd go for the stainless maybe. Or I guess I could just buy another regular reissue and put a stainless shroud on it.


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Anyone knows if these new Arnies are supposed to replace the original reissue, or if they are to coexist?


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

bigjaymofo said:


> Hey guys! Just picked up my Arnie today. Absolutely love it, wears so comfy.
> 
> question, my seconds hand goes “limp” between the 35min - 50min mark. It ticks but it looks sloppy, like there is something wrong. It is perfectly normal going around the rest of the dial.
> 
> ...


So I have the same problem. Mine is from Dec 2019.
What I found out was it’s affected by gravity. In other words the limp or sloppy second hand isn’t as noticeable when lying flat. But when the second hand is going upwards it struggles and starts falling short of it’s marks. As it comes around 00/12 o’clock it starts hitting normally again. If you flip the watch upside down the limp/sloppy second hand goes from 00 to 25 instead of 30 to 55.
Also interesting is when in a hot shower the hand hits perfect. So I’m sure this has something to do with the backlash in the gears. It doesn’t affect time keeping at all. It’s a shame because it’s perfect bezel and chapter ring alignment. But I would rather get a perfect Arnie because I think this thing is a keeper. 
Just curious if the full reset really fixed it. I tried it, but it didn’t. It’s also not the hand alignment or setting issue that is often referenced.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Anyone have both an Arnie and a Casioak? The Arnie is the only watch I’ve sold that I really miss. The aesthetic and functionality makes it a great watch. In particular, it made a great travel watch. However, as well as it wears with its short lug to lug, it was just too big for my style. Considering an alternative since Seiko won’t make the faithful reissue I want.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Anyone have both an Arnie and a Casioak? The Arnie is the only watch I’ve sold that I really miss. The aesthetic and functionality makes it a great watch. In particular, it made a great travel watch. However, as well as it wears with its short lug to lug, it was just too big for my style. Considering an alternative since Seiko won’t make the faithful reissue I want.


I will in a few days, the non solar casioaks are being liqiudated for $50 in alot of places in europe.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Anyone have both an Arnie and a Casioak? The Arnie is the only watch I’ve sold that I really miss. The aesthetic and functionality makes it a great watch. In particular, it made a great travel watch. However, as well as it wears with its short lug to lug, it was just too big for my style. Considering an alternative since Seiko won’t make the faithful reissue I want.


The casioak wears slightly smaller and isn't as tall, the picture makes it looks larger but it's just perspective. It might be a good fit for you in either the battery or new solar version.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

I appreciate you. Looks pretty cool. Obviously very different than the Arnie. Thanks for the side by side!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Seiko Arnie Reissue SNJ025 with domed sapphire crystal on a Hirsch Extreme Rubber Strap - "Cat Not Included With Some Sets"...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Man the new Arnies look solid. If it was a little smaller and 20mm lug width, I’d jump on it.
> 
> On second thought: I still prefer the original re-issue style. It would have been cool if Seiko made a FAITHFUL re issue version for this anniversary. I really only go for the Japanese market Seiko these days as they aren’t oversized.


It wears smaller than the specs would suggest.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Arierep said:


> Anyone knows if these new Arnies are supposed to replace the original reissue, or if they are to coexist?


Coexist, the new new Arnie is more expensive and has a depth meter for when your at your desk.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Palettj said:


> It wears smaller than the specs would suggest.


I agree. I had one for about 2 years. I liked it a lot, but ultimately it stood out in my collection of vintage sized watches. I sold all my 22mm lug watches outside of my g shock, which is kind of the anti watch in my view lol. The Arnie is the only watch I kind of regret selling, but I’ll hold out for when they make a jdm market smaller version. Really is a sick watch.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> I agree. I had one for about 2 years. I liked it a lot, but ultimately it stood out in my collection of vintage sized watches. I sold all my 22mm lug watches outside of my g shock, which is kind of the anti watch in my view lol. The Arnie is the only watch I kind of regret selling, but I’ll hold out for when they make a jdm market smaller version. Really is a sick watch.


You think they may release a new JDM version, I would totally buy a made in japan version.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Palettj said:


> You think they may release a new JDM version, I would totally buy a made in japan version.


I have no information to make me believe it will happen, but I can hope lol. JDM market watches typically have a better chance at being sized more reasonably (i.e.: Mini Turtle & Giugiaro Rereleases).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

I'm surprised by all the posts exclaiming how big the Arnies are. I was shocked by how small mine is when I received it. It wears like my SKX!



I love the lume! My bezel lines up at the 12 o'clock point and the seconds hand hits all the markers dead on. Can't grumble with that. Also the strap is made from a quality, supple rubber. 

The negatives for me are the plastic shroud which cheapens the look, the small overall size and the digi display is tiny. I cannot see a single thing without getting out a magnifying glass! Also the buttons feel cheap to the touch (not the unscrewing but the actual pressing).

Overall it's a nice piece if you have a wrist size under 7.5" and you purchase an aftermarket metal shroud.


----------



## teh_beard (Oct 12, 2016)

Have been thinking about getting SNJ031P1 variant, for that match of lume and display backlight color and general tacticoolness.

Could someone educate me on aftermarket sapphires available for them at the moment? And on the point of having 14-22 hour marks on chapter ring - is it another Seiko gimmick, or have some purpose?


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

“14-22” is for faster 24hr conversion.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> “14-22” is for faster 24hr conversion.


About as useful as the depth meter for the majority of the world.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

vsh said:


> About as useful as the depth meter for the majority of the world.


Military and people in countries operating on 24hr time may disagree with you, but that’s not to say conversion with out those numbers present is difficult lol.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Military and people in countries operating on 24hr time may disagree with you, but that’s not to say conversion with out those numbers present is difficult lol.


Besides the US and the UK most of thr workd think in 24h, K never understood why analogic 24h watches aren't more popular.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

cuthbert said:


> Besides the US and the UK most of thr workd think in 24h, K never understood why analogic 24h watches aren't more popular.


True. It would make sense. I have 1


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Military and people in countries operating on 24hr time may disagree with you, but that’s not to say conversion with out those numbers present is difficult lol.


The majority of the world uses the 24hr, besides this watch has the option to display either option on the digital negating any use for a conversion. It's time to let 12hr and imperial float downstream.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Did any of you bite the bullet on the re-re-issue? Guess it could be re-re-re-issue if counting the safarnies. Just a headsup the PADI comes with a plastic shroud according to seiko.com, not a stainless steel one.

Picture by the Japanese store I ordered from, should have it in a week or two depending on the whim of the holy trinity. (DHL/FEDEX/UPS)

In any case it should arrive in time for one of my south america trips so it'll see some salt water


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

vsh said:


> Did any of you bite the bullet on the re-re-issue? Guess it could be re-re-re-issue if counting the safarnies. Just a headsup the PADI comes with a plastic shroud according to seiko.com, not a stainless steel one.
> 
> Picture by the Japanese store I ordered from, should have it in a week or two depending on the whim of the holy trinity. (DHL/FEDEX/UPS)
> 
> ...


I like the bigger LCD but the chopped-off 5/6/7pm markers look a bit wrong to me. I think the dial works better in the first gen reissues. Still a very nice watch though!


----------



## teh_beard (Oct 12, 2016)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Military and people in countries operating on 24hr time may disagree with you, but that’s not to say conversion with out those numbers present is difficult lol.


Military people and general people from 24 hrs world do not need any help getting its 19:52 rather then 7:52 PM. Really. They can see the color of the sky. Or if they are not, then this chapter ring thing just as useless.
Sigh. Another Seiko gimmick to fill the dial space...



Injector said:


> I like the bigger LCD but the chopped-off 5/6/7pm markers look a bit wrong to me. I think the dial works better in the first gen reissues. Still a very nice watch though!


I`d add that "tacticool" models that have radial rather then SKX stile of makers are easier to read due to their radial symmetry. Re*3-issue looks like the dial is obscured in the dark.
And its feature of "dives log" is another gimmick too. Watchmakers, and Seiko specifically, really need to turn back to task-oriented watches and dial designs. Nobody uses a watch to assist with diving today, there are dive computers which are made for the task. Just make fancy dive-capable, dave-readable watches FFS! Lets be honest with ourselves - it no diving tool, a fashion statement, a general time-telling piece, anything but not a diving tool, and have been such for a long time.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Injector said:


> I like the bigger LCD but the chopped-off 5/6/7pm markers look a bit wrong to me. I think the dial works better in the first gen reissues. Still a very nice watch though!


Fair points, I never really took proper note of the chopped markers until you mentioned it 

Trying to pick which rubber strap to get for it, I fully expect the bracelet to be sub-par.



teh_beard said:


> And its feature of "dives log" is another gimmick too. Watchmakers, and Seiko specifically, really need to turn back to task-oriented watches and dial designs. Nobody uses a watch to assist with diving today, there are dive computers which are made for the task.


I think they missed out on putting bluetooth capability into the watch and in the same note compete with g-shock, even with the logging capability reading the info off a 1 line screen would be tedious at best. What got me laughing is the ascent alarm, you're not going to notice the watch beeping underwater in time for you to slow down. 

Will turn the feature on when I'm in the water next month, but I won't rely on it for anything other than it being a fun gimmick.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

teh_beard said:


> Military people and general people from 24 hrs world do not need any help getting its 19:52 rather then 7:52 PM. Really. They can see the color of the sky. Or if they are not, then this chapter ring thing just as useless.
> Sigh. Another Seiko gimmick to fill the dial space…


I mean I wouldn’t say, “gimmick”. As reissues they are staying true to the original as much as possible while integrating a modern movement. The originals were like that because that’s how most all military watches have been made. I’m not sure why it would be upsetting to see utility focused styling on a military focused watch. There are plenty of Bauhaus designs out there to satisfy minimalist needs.


----------



## teh_beard (Oct 12, 2016)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> I mean I wouldn’t say, “gimmick”. As reissues they are staying true to the original as much as possible while integrating a modern movement. The originals were like that because that’s how most all military watches have been made. I’m not sure why it would be upsetting to see utility focused styling on a military focused watch. There are plenty of Bauhaus designs out there to satisfy minimalist needs.


Because it is not utility focused.
Original Arnie had that radial space filled with "depth meter" markings, which were mostly just marketing in practice, but then again not a useless, dumb 12-hrs to 24-hrs conversion hint that we have now.



vsh said:


> I think they missed out on putting bluetooth capability into the watch and in the same note compete with g-shock, even with the logging capability reading the info off a 1 line screen would be tedious at best. What got me laughing is the ascent alarm, you're not going to notice the watch beeping underwater in time for you to slow down.
> 
> Will turn the feature on when I'm in the water next month, but I won't rely on it for anything other than it being a fun gimmick.


I`m generally opposed to making originally-"analog" watches overburdened with "smart" features like Bluetooth, GPS, WiFi and whatever, when they are marketed in a tacticool light, like those, despite all their claim to such fame is being worn by an classic 80s action-movie actor... That`s just getting your butt and those around you hit by next guided munitions volley.
Ahem. Well, enough with harsh recent reality there.
Dive-logging on a watch - useless, there is a dive computer for that.
Dive alarms - the same.
Dive depth - the same.
Dive parameters, the rest of them - the same.
Really, a modern diver should have noice thick lume markers, omni-turning bezel, look cool, and be a... balance weight for a dive computer pon another wrist, if you even wear it there?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

vsh said:


> Did any of you bite the bullet on the re-re-issue? Guess it could be re-re-re-issue if counting the safarnies. Just a headsup the PADI comes with a plastic shroud according to seiko.com, not a stainless steel one.
> 
> Picture by the Japanese store I ordered from, should have it in a week or two depending on the whim of the holy trinity. (DHL/FEDEX/UPS)
> 
> ...


I did... have you checked Topper Jewelers? Might need to call and ask them.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I did... have you checked Topper Jewelers? Might need to call and ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the re-reissues have metal shrouds?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Injector said:


> Do the re-reissues have metal shrouds?


Per the Seiko website the LE and SS does, the Padi does not.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Re SNJ027P1. 
Is the crown on the RHS supposed to stick out a little more than the buttons on the left (when all are fully screwed tight for diving)?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Injector said:


> Re SNJ027P1.
> Is the crown on the RHS supposed to stick out a little more than the buttons on the left (when all are fully screwed tight for diving)?


No, it's supposed to be much closer to the body of the watch. If this crown stops where it is in the picture it might have gotten crossthreaded.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice, I like the square markers alot better than the round ones.


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

cillin in the summer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

New screws, the stock ones are too soft.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

If Arnie had been a trained pilot, would he have worn this?:









Although as far as I can see, the 80s Flightmasters were not very water resistant. And let’s be honest Arnie (pilot or not) would have to be ready for submersion at a moment’s notice!

I post this here, because for me it was an answer to my search for a replacement for my late SNJ025. I sold it because; while it truly wore very well for its size, it was still a big watch at 50.5mm lug to lug. This is larger than the original Arnie was at 46.5mm lug to lug.

The SNA411 is a much more manageable 44mm lug to lug. While it’s not solar powered (and Seiko would be genius to make a new solar powered version!), it has all the features of the Arnie SNJ025 aside from a day display. Also including a logarithmic scale in place of the diver bezel. What do you guys say? Arnie approved?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

IMHO the design is dated and needs an update, as is I'd rather buy one of the similarly styled Citizens with better movements than the stock SNA.

Still a nice watch tho.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

I looked at the citizens, but they all are significantly bigger, thus defeating my purpose of a smaller Arnie alternative. Glad I went with the SNA411 either way. Much nicer in person. Probably the best finished Seiko I’ve seen.


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

I picked up the new limited edition Arnie and I love it. The crisp white hour markers against the black (dark grey in some light) looks really good. I had picked up a Safarnie a couple months ago on a deep discount and I really enjoyed wearing it, so I opted to get one of the new (new new?) Arnies. 

These serve as a stark departure for what I usually wear (Omega, Tudor etc) but I cannot deny that I really like the over engineered look of the case and those screw down pushers. Maybe I’m just getting old, but it’s a little refreshing to wear something that reminds me of the 80s/90s and these watches do exactly that. There is something playful about the design in my eyes, but I have a hard time quantifying it. It’s just a nice change of pace from my heavy rotation watches, I guess. 

The metal bracelet is just ok. I’ve since swapped it for a nick mankey hook strap that will be the daily driver for this one. They are super comfortable and I sometimes forget I’m even wearing it… not an easy thing to say when the watch head is this significant. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone else notice that the bezel action on the new model of arnies feel different from the previous release?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Todays work watch


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Whats the serialnumber range on here for these? Mine is 601.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

I like to think my 031 helped inspire the new black Arnie


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Just picked up the SNJ033. I'm a bracelet guy so this one hits the sweet spot. Definitely larger and heavier than the 2019 version, but still comfortable on wrist (7.25 in). And to my surprise, bezel alignment is perfect.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine went below the waves today


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Loved my Arnie but always wished that polish was more subdued...so went ahead with a bead blast , and Harold's DD Sapphire....


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

drmondoman said:


> Loved my Arnie but always wished that polish was more subdued...so went ahead with a bead blast , and Harold's DD Sapphire....
> View attachment 16900155
> View attachment 16900156
> View attachment 16900157


This is how it should come stock.


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Injector said:


> This is how it should come stock.


Yeah I'm very happy with the outcome. The OG is nice on its own but this really brings it to a more rugged level.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

drmondoman said:


> Loved my Arnie but always wished that polish was more subdued...so went ahead with a bead blast , and Harold's DD Sapphire....
> View attachment 16900155
> View attachment 16900156
> View attachment 16900157


OUTSTANDING! I added the DOMED sapphire crystal too (in truth, a member here installed it for me) and I had the steel shroud, but I felt that the edges were too "pointy", so I returned it. Now that I see what you have done, it's tempting to buy the metal shroud, smooth the pointy edges with a Dremel, and have the case and shroud bead-blasted. Again - STELLAR job!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I have been working my way through this thread as I wait for my SNJ025 which USPS says is expected to arrive tomorrow. Also watched Predator and Raw Deal this week while waiting. This watch is one I could not pass up even though I already have 34 watches and thought there were no more I would want. So I struggled for a week before finally pulling the trigger. There are a lot of eBay listings for less than I paid but I went with Marc at Longislandwatch with 25% off, that way I am sure it will be authentic. Plus I like to support his business. 
Gotta say there are more videos about the Arnie on youtube than most any other watch out there. Anyway happy to have found this thread.









Now you must get to the shroud....... 🤣


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Just ordered one of these so I will keep the original strap pristine.










*Uncle's notes*


As rubber ages it will naturally oxidize, which will slightly darken the strap and show a distressed look. (This is completely normal and makes the strap look better in my opinion!) The oxidation can be mostly removed with soap, warm water, and a towel dry. I have a limited number of these straps on hand and I thought I would move them along at a discount. 


I believe this is the greatest (and most comfortable) diver strap I sell, and if you have not worn one yet, you are missing out! While supplies last!


*What's included*


One rubber strap, one pair of 2.5mm spring bars, one (bead-blasted buckle). If you plan to wear this strap on a non-diver watch, request the custom spring bars when you checkout. 


*Specs*



22mm STANDARD: 78mm x 130mm
22mm SHORT: 74mm x 124mm

You can also purchase black hardware that is compatible with this strap. 

The short version is already sold out.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

The Uncle Seiko strap is a MUST HAVE addition; well-played, Sir!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> The Uncle Seiko strap is a MUST HAVE addition; well-played, Sir!


Got another on the way myself.


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Did someone say "Uncle"?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived today...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

031 got wrist time


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Thought I would order a brushed/black shroud for my 029. Nope- out of stock everywhere I looked.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> Thought I would order a brushed/black shroud for my 029. Nope- out of stock everywhere I looked.
> View attachment 16907273


I have thought about taking the bronze shroud off my 029 and going with black again. Curious to see how it will look with a brushed black shroud when you can get one.

If you email stitches and buckles they will let you know when they come in.


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

TheCowWatcher said:


> I have thought about taking the bronze shroud off my 029 and going with black again. Curious to see how it will look with a brushed black shroud when you can get one.
> 
> If you email stitches and buckles they will let you know when they come in.


I see Harold has a Black DLC that isn't quite as polished. Wondering how that would look?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Noticed that the pushers will unthread real easily when in the water, something to look out for.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Another issue I've found is that sand/salt/debris will get onto the threads inside the pushers. Don't think I will take an arnie into the water again because it's a proper pain in the butt to get rid of.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

I forgot to close my pushers yesterday before two dives. Max depth on the first dive was 32 meters and the second dive was 22 meters.

No problems. None. My 029 is functioning perfectly.

Not recommended, but if you don't operate the pushers at depth, your Arnie will live to dive another day.


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Some sun time ..


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

drmondoman said:


> Some sun time ..
> View attachment 16926296


What shrowed is that? Looks awesome


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Palettj said:


> What shrowed is that? Looks awesome


It's the Brushed SS from Stiches and Buckles. It was still a little too bright for my taste so I had the shroud and watch case bead blasted by Duarte at Northeast Watch Works. Got it back to me in a week and at a super reasonable price.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

drmondoman said:


> It's the Brushed SS from Stiches and Buckles. It was still a little too bright for my taste so I had the shroud and watch case bead blasted by Duarte at Northeast Watch Works. Got it back to me in a week and at a super reasonable price.


The pushers and lugs match the finish on the shroud perfectly. Really nice


----------



## drmondoman (Feb 2, 2012)

aaceofspades said:


> The pushers and lugs match the finish on the shroud perfectly. Really nice


Thanks! It came out better than I expected. I was hesitant to mess with the Arnie but always preferred a less polished look.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Debating to swap shroud back to factory.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Debating to swap shroud back to factory.
> 
> View attachment 16943012


Why? Want to sell me that shroud? Been looking for that color for my 029 but out of stock.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> Why? Want to sell me that shroud? Been looking for that color for my 029 but out of stock.


Just time for a change. PM me and we can figure something out.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

No one else wear their Arnie?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

TheCowWatcher said:


> No one else wear their Arnie?
> View attachment 16980090


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi guys.
I've just received the Arnie.








The dial looks this way.
Is it 0% charged or 100% wasted?
What should I do?


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Bandido said:


> Hi guys.
> I've just received the Arnie.
> View attachment 17104022
> 
> ...


Unscrew a pusher and press a button. Since it's set at 12, it looks like it went in to power save mode and then maybe completely discharged. Put it in a window for a day and it will probably come back to life.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Bandido said:


> Hi guys.
> I've just received the Arnie.
> View attachment 17104022
> 
> ...


Just give it some light.


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks guys! The thing has started after several hours under the LED lamp.
I've already replaced plastic with steel.


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

'Cause nothing compares
Nothing compares to steel.


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Seiko-Arnie-addicted guys.
Happy New year to you.
I was thinking about a harmonic couple of Man+Woman watches.
M - Seiko Arnie reissue 1
W - ???


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Bandido said:


> Hi Seiko-Arnie-addicted guys.
> Happy New year to you.
> I was thinking about a harmonic couple of M+W watches.
> M - Seiko Arnie reissue 1
> W - ???


Whats your price range for the mechanical? Go for a Turtle or Willard.

Edit: I’m half asleep, W meant Women’s?


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes for a lady. To be coupled with the Arnie style and spirit. Also to be solar and tuna-ish.

I've found just this one
Seiko Prospex SUT403P1
This model matches enough, but the indices are rectangular instead of rounded and the colour chema goes from black-n-white further than expected.


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Much better on rubber strap IMHO 💪


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

This scoundrel never look a mess in any dress))))


----------



## Shoota70 (Apr 2, 2017)

Would any of my fellow SNJ033 owners classify the lume as not great? I feel mine is weak and short lived - as Seiko goes….

Thanks.


----------

